# WB/Legendary's Godzilla: King of the Monsters [May 31, 2019]



## BlazingInferno (Aug 11, 2015)

That other thread is outdated  Here's something new to start off.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 11, 2015)

I was a fan of the 2014 movie , my only main beef was that godzilla had very little screentime which was somewhat understandable given cgi costs and story writers wanting to build suspense but still.

Don't know too much about the lore, which kaiju would fit in the sequel nicely?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 11, 2015)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I was a fan of the 2014 movie , my only main beef was that godzilla had very little screentime which was somewhat understandable given cgi costs and story writers wanting to build suspense but still.
> 
> Don't know too much about the lore, which kaiju would fit in the sequel nicely?



Legendary acquired the rights to use Mothra, Rodan, and King Ghidorah (if you don't know, they're recurring monsters in the franchise) in the sequels.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2015)

Didn't like the last installment very much, hopefully this is an improvement.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 11, 2015)

As long as the title character gets enough screen time I'll be happy.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 12, 2015)

Really hope there's a different cast like how there was in each Godzilla movie, keep Serizawa as a recurring character. Inb4 Chris Pratt is cast as the lead


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 12, 2015)

I hope they show Godzilla this time.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 28, 2015)

Coming soon.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 28, 2015)

I want more Godzilla and friends.


----------



## herczeg (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2015)

The last one was kind of overrated tbh


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 10, 2015)

How would this even be possible


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 10, 2015)

The first one was great, although I get complaints about the monster screen time. I liked the way the director arranged it, and I thought the last fight was good enough to earn the slow build. And he did a great job with godzilla. He did a great job with the monsters. I'm not sure how involved he was in overseeing their gravity, their coloring, their behavior, but it impressed me. I liked the movie enough that I'm disappointed the director isn't getting back to the franchise until after star wars, which I'm less interested in than godzilla, since I was more of a godzilla kid than a star wars kid.

Godzilla v kong seems rough, but hopefully it won't be coming for a bit. I want a few more entries in Godzilla.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 10, 2015)

King Kong is an ant compared to that Godzilla.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 11, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> How would this even be possible




Wondering myself as well.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 11, 2015)

Mothra, Rodan, and Ghidorah in one movie is too much, Ghidorah should be saved for the 3rd movie.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 11, 2015)

That's interesting but I would eventually like a cross over with pacific rim


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 11, 2015)

Gabe said:


> That's interesting but I would eventually like a cross over with pacific rim



King Kong piloting a Jaeger is the only possible way this fight can make sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 11, 2015)

In the original Godzilla vs King Kong they made Kong the same size as Godzilla so I don't see why they cannot do the same in the remake. Just have him at that size in his new solo movie or just do something that causes Kong to grow.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Or just go with what Xiammes said because that is the best idea ever


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 11, 2015)

NostalgiaFan said:


> In the original Godzilla vs King Kong they made Kong the same size as Godzilla so I don't see why they cannot do the same in the remake. Just have him at that size in his new solo movie or just do something that causes Kong to grow.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



They wouldn't alter kin kongs size that much. 

For Godzilla it makes sense, but for Kong it doesn't.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 11, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> They wouldn't alter kin kongs size that much.
> 
> For Godzilla it makes sense, but for Kong it doesn't.


Yeah because a giant radioactive lizard that breaths radioactive energy and a giant ape on a island of dinosaurs and giant bugs makes complete sense. 
They can easily come up with an excuse and in the end, who the hell cares how they explain it? We get a giant monkey fighting a giant lizard, who would not want to watch that? No one goes to watch this stuff to see if it makes sense, they go to watch something that kicks ass.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 11, 2015)

Great! maybe this time we will get 9 mintues of zilla?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 11, 2015)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Yeah because a giant radioactive lizard that breaths radioactive energy and a giant ape on a island of dinosaurs and giant bugs makes complete sense.
> They can easily come up with an excuse and in the end, who the hell cares how they explain it? We get a giant monkey fighting a giant lizard, who would not want to watch that? No one goes to watch this stuff to see if it makes sense, they go to watch something that kicks ass.



Why have a King Kong climb up the Empire State when you can have him the size of that building. Makes total sense.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 11, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> Why have a King Kong climb up the Empire State when you can have him the size of that building. Makes total sense.


Why repeat the same shit we have seen over four times in a row? I would honestly like if they did something different with the new movie instead recycling the same scene over and over.

And like I said they could just have him grow to Godzilla's size in the VS movie through some plot explanation which again, Does not need to be believable because who the hell cares? It's King Kong and Godzilla fighting each other to death in brand new effects, what more do you need?


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 12, 2015)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Yeah because a giant radioactive lizard that breaths radioactive energy and a giant ape on a island of dinosaurs and giant bugs makes complete sense.



Godzilla is not a lizard, we don't even know if he's warm blooded. King Kong on the other hand is a mammal and that poses a serious limit on his size, not counting his posture and bone structure...


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 12, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> Godzilla is not a lizard, we don't even know if he's warm blooded. King Kong on the other hand is a mammal and that poses a serious limit on his size, not counting his posture and bone structure...




 Please don't play captain oblivious with me dude, I think we all know where I was getting at.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 12, 2015)

Not really  I'm just saying that Godzilla seems at least partially reallistic for his size, while Kong on the other hand is as impossible as those giant insects on Skull Island, now imagine if they make him even bigger


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 24, 2015)

Maybe this idea wouldn't see so ridiculous if the King Kong we knew was a dwarf compared to other Kongs who are as big as Godzilla.


----------



## Oceania (Sep 24, 2015)

fuck King kong vs Godzilla 

I wanna see mothra and king ghidora.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 25, 2015)

Fuck Mothra, I do want Ghidora though. And Destroyah or something


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2015)

Destroyah would be a delight to see in this movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2015)

I just want to see a monster fight not wait 2 hours for a 15 minute fight!


----------



## teddy (Oct 15, 2015)

We have dates for the initial trilogy of films for their cinematic universe


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm happy to see all this coming together.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 15, 2015)

Eh, I'm not entirely sure it'll actually come to fruition. We'll see when Skull Island comes out


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 15, 2015)

The only thing I'm not really sure how they are going to make work is Godzilla vs Kong because of the size dimensions, not to mention Godzilla has powers. So they better have a very good argument to support the plot.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 13, 2016)

No Gareth Edwards for the sequel


And it got pushed back a year


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 13, 2016)

This is all star wars fault. Damn it.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 13, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Godzilla is not a lizard, we don't even know if he's warm blooded. King Kong on the other hand is a mammal and that poses a serious limit on his size, not counting his posture and bone structure...


fuk u 
fuk this guy


----------



## Swarmy (May 15, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> fuk u
> fuk this guy


----------



## The World (May 16, 2016)

the angrier Kong gets the stronger he becomes

call him Hulk Kong

only way he can hang wit Zilla


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2016)

fuck Edwards

he almost ruined the 2014 movie


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 20, 2016)

What happened to the guy who wrote the last movie? Wasn't he supposed to come back


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 21, 2016)

Does anyone care anymore?

I liked the movie and so did the majority of those who saw it, but it seemed like even the fans were more...respectful and polite than enthusiastic, which doesn't translate into franchise material. I think "Skull Island" will determine whether or not it should become a franchise, as the idea of 'Kong Vs Godzilla' will be the major hook. 

I'm more curious about a "Shin Godzilla 2" though.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh shit, we got a title


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Dec 16, 2016)

The first one was trash to me till I watched 3 more times then I like a bit of it more like a OK rap CD


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 23, 2017)

Was Krampus any good?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 24, 2017)

I love the shit out of both Krampus and Trick 'r Treat. Didn't like the first one, but this sure makes me interested.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2017)

cant wait for the new King Ghidorah design tbh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2017)

For those wary of this because of the first film, it should be noted that Gareth Edwards (the director of "Godzilla (2014)") is primarily known for slow burn build-up, often as a measure of keeping the budget down. He got the job because of "Monsters", which I haven't seen, but I hear it's at least a nice looking movie considering it's....15,000 dollar budget? Even "Rogue One" (his most recent film) held back until the finale. 

But Dougherty seems to be more of a throwback kind of filmmaker, with "Trick 'R Treat" and "Krampus" having 1980's vibes- the good kind, so he's a much different kind of director. Honestly, I'd say "Kong: Skull Island" is a little more his style, for better or worse. 

It seems to me like they're remaking "Ghidorah, The Three Headed Monster" for "Godzilla: King of the Monsters", which is kind of confusing when you think about it (they're remaking one movie with the title of another Godzilla movie). I have mixed feelings about this, as for one, I'm curious what a Hollywood version of that would look like. But they also seem to be missing the appeal of the original. Mothra and Rodan each had their own movies and contrary to what some people might think, were not born of the Godzilla franchise. In fact, at that point, Godzilla was almost considered a failed franchise, as "Raids Again" disappointed and Godzilla was merely used to job out to Mothra and King Kong. In a way, "Ghidorah, the three headed monster" was Toho's equivalent of "The Avengers", as you're seeing their three most popular monsters battle each-other and team up against a new threat (of course, "Destroy All Monsters" expanded this by including all of Toho's monsters). Now seeing Godzilla, Rodan and Mothra together won't be as big of a deal.

Also, "King Kong Vs Godzilla": Back when they did the original, Godzilla wasn't the franchise and Kong was the definitive 'star', as he was more popular back then (even in Japan). Godzilla was also a villain in those days. Now Godzilla is his own franchise and the 2014 version portrayed him more sympathetically, so I suspect they will fight but there won't be a true victor. They will probably team up against a bigger threat and if "Godzilla 2" goes down a similar path with Rodan and Mothra against King Ghidorah, it would diminish the impact of the ultimate team-up between Kong and Godzilla. Personally, I'd like to see Ghidorah be the one who Kong and Godzilla must team up to face. 

I almost want to say Mothra and Rodan would make good antagonists for "Godzilla 2" alone, but I guess that would also be a little redundant, as Rodan in particular isn't that much different than the flying Muto. Whoever Godzilla faces next should have a different battle style and Ghidorah definitely has that. Mothra does too, but unless you're changing her characterization, it would be difficult making her an antagonist.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 20, 2017)

Gilgamesh said:


> Mothra, Rodan, and Ghidorah in one movie is too much, Ghidorah should be saved for the 3rd movie.


Ghidorah dont work like that besides save the third film for a more dangerous monster anyway.

The film is clearly a remake of the Ghidorah The Three-Headed Monster movie where Mothra, Godzilla and Rodan join forces to fight Ghidorah.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 21, 2017)

I WANT ANGUIRUS! THEY SHOULD JUST MAKE AN ANGUIRUS MOVIE!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 21, 2017)

Bagan needs to be a villain.....how many movies has he supposed to have been in? Over a dozen, how many movies has he actually been in? 0. He has alot of Godzilla fans so it would be a perfect way to introduce him to the public eye.....shame I doubt the execs even heard of Bagan.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 21, 2017)

That is a pretty cool design. Maybe the Japanese will bring that to life, as the American films will probably rely on established monsters for awhile (like Ghidorah). The Japanese films should focus on new monsters though, as I feel the previous era relied a bit too much on nostalgia. I swear to God, if Mechagodzilla appears anywhere in this or the next decade...lol...ugh. I'd rather they just make another Gigan movie.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 23, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I WANT ANGUIRUS! THEY SHOULD JUST MAKE AN ANGUIRUS MOVIE!



AMEN BROTHA 

ANGURIUS IS OG


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 24, 2017)

Anguiris is good at dying, as far as I can tell. His role is to get his ass kicked. That's all he's ever done. He was semi-useful for a little while in Godzilla vs. Gigan, but still a chump.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2017)

Pilaf said:


> Anguiris is good at dying, as far as I can tell. His role is to get his ass kicked. That's all he's ever done. He was semi-useful for a little while in Godzilla vs. Gigan, but still a chump.


He got in a few good shots against Ghidorah in "Destroy All Monsters".

Amusingly, in the original script for "Godzilla Vs Megalon/Gigan" (they were supposed to be one movie), Anguirus actually defeats Gigan and Megalon in two different scenes, although both times end with the other arriving to double team him. In one of the books, Anguirus not only defeats Gigan, it's implied that he KILLS him.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 25, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> He got in a few good shots against Ghidorah in "Destroy All Monsters".
> 
> Amusingly, in the original script for "Godzilla Vs Megalon/Gigan" (they were supposed to be one movie), Anguirus actually defeats Gigan and Megalon in two different scenes, although both times end with the other arriving to double team him. In one of the books, Anguirus not only defeats Gigan, it's implied that he KILLS him.




Yeah, here's the thing, though. The final, canon version of these stories is what was filmed, and what we're shown is a consistent "tale of the tape" illustrating Anguiris as, well, a jabroni.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2017)

Yeah I know. That's why I want to see him come back and actually win this time, lol.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 31, 2017)

Pilaf said:


> Anguiris is good at dying, as far as I can tell. His role is to get his ass kicked. That's all he's ever done. He was semi-useful for a little while in Godzilla vs. Gigan, but still a chump.


He's a tank so eating damage and dishing it out is kind of what he does, he ran facefirst into Gigan's buzzsaw and was still in fighting condition.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2017)

King of Monsters gonna job to Cing Cong


----------



## NW (Jun 8, 2017)

Godzilla 2014 was trash. But everything I've seen so far for this film has me extremely optimistic. 

Something tells me this will be the only exciting thing to come out of the MonsterVerse. I couldn't give less of a shit about a cash-grab Godzilla and Kong rematch. 



Jake CENA said:


> King of Monsters gonna job to Cing Cong


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 8, 2017)

Cing Cong will literally stuff Zilla's mouth with his shit to stop the atomic breath


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 19, 2017)

A synopsis
"I don't sense Sasuke in there."


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2017)

this is easily my most awaited movie of 2019 btw


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 29, 2017)

Can't wait to see the King of the Monsters in theaters.

As long as it doesn't go too bat shit insane like Final Wars


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 29, 2017)

If he gets to appear more than 10 minutes this time, I will be happy. Humans get way too much screentime in this type of movies.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Big G (Jul 12, 2018)

I have heard the Call of the SKREEEOONK

MY TIME IS NOW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 12, 2018)

Just drop the humans completely and I'll be happy lol They always focus way too much on them in this kind of movies. 

There are going to be lots of monsters in the movie I see.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2018)

Wouldn't it be funny if the final villain ended up being Gabara?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 13, 2018)

its impossible for the sub to be in water that shallow


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 13, 2018)

Millie Bobby Brown's gonna have a great career isn't she?

Stranger Things, Godzilla, winning multiple awards at the age of 14...fuck, where did I go wrong in life 

I blame @~Gesy~  , it's always him


----------



## Glued (Jul 13, 2018)

The Big G said:


> AMEN BROTHA
> 
> ANGURIUS IS OG



Anguirus is my brodawg yo.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 13, 2018)

Rodan is that you?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 13, 2018)

The Big G said:


> Rodan is that you?



Where did you find that?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 13, 2018)

2019 is so far away


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 13, 2018)

Saw on another forum some dude who saw an advance screening.

His general takeaway was 'better than 2014, maybe better than Kong: Skull Island'.

Ehhhhh.

I hated both 2014 and Skull Island so that's not exactly high praise.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 13, 2018)

Kong was good but disappointing. It wasted the talent of its cast. 

G14 wasn't bad except it slowed to a crawl in the 3rd act after the Hawaii fight and before the attack on SF


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2018)

The Big G said:


> Rodan is that you?



Hmm, if that is Rodan it's an interesting design for him.


----------



## Glued (Jul 14, 2018)

The Big G said:


> Rodan is that you?



Aww yeah!!!

We need to get the whole gang back together.

Call up King Caesar and Gorosaurus.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2018)

Rodan is tsundere, but Anguirus is best girl. 

I loved "Kong: Skull Island"...perhaps somewhat unreasonably...I mean it's not what I would call an exceptional movie. It's not great. But it's like every second of that movie is tailored to entertain me.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2018)

That was pretty cheesy, although I assume it's either being edited down or was shoot specifically to be a teaser.


----------



## Glued (Jul 18, 2018)

That was one of the dumbest teasers I have ever watched in my entire life.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 18, 2018)

Who cares because:

A a new trailer is coming and B


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 18, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> That was one of the dumbest teasers I have ever watched in my entire life.



Why?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2018)

The problems I have with the teaser is

- It's using Monarch as a selling point...I'm not going to lie, I had forgotten about "Monarch" from "Godzilla" and had forgotten about it from "Skull Island" too. I'm assuming it's going to be the equivalent of SHIELD or Nic Fury, but it's not like they were ever the selling points of the MCU either.

- I wasn't impressed with Millie Bobby Brown's acting, but to be fair, there isn't really a context for her delivery either. Her reactions to the chaos just came across as corny because they come from nowhere and we don't know why she's supposed to be terrified. It's also hard selling "I'm trying to reach Monarch" as a line...once again, without context...If this is a scene from the movie, it has obviously been gutted, but it's not flattering towards her.

- If it had ended with a roar, whether from Godzilla or Ghidorah, it probably would've had a lot more of an impact. It's possible you're hearing Ghidorah or Rodan at points, but it was probably just the score.

I am nitpicking though. As Big G said, it's a teaser. It's meant to promote the real trailer. But the only other Godzilla thing I can talk about right now is the new anime and I'm not sure I'm ready for that, lol.


----------



## Glued (Jul 18, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> Why?



1) It was just some random kid in a room panicking over sounds.

2) Don't care about Monarch.

3) It was cheesy as hell.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2018)

Apparently Toho wants to do their own Monster Cinematic Universe, which seems pointless considering they did that long before it became trendy...Hell, they were still doing it by "Godzilla: Final Wars". "Godzilla, Motha, King Ghidorah: Giant Monsters Attack" (or whatever that nonsense title is) even references the events of the 1998 American Godzilla movie. Mothra, Rodan, Varan, Baragon, Manda...they did not begin as Godzilla foes. They either appeared in other original films or had their own movies. 

But it would be interesting if they somehow tied in the 2014 Godzilla with the Japanese Godzilla...Or if they brought in Shin Godzilla to fight the more traditional Godzilla. \

Of course, it would be cool if Anguirus got his own movie.


----------



## Glued (Jul 18, 2018)

The Big G said:


> Who cares because:
> 
> A a new trailer is coming and B



Now these pictures...put a smile on my face.


----------



## Glued (Jul 18, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> *Of course, it would be cool if Anguirus got his own movie.*



This would be a dream come true. My boy Anguirus deserves some lime light.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> This would be a dream come true. My boy Anguirus deserves some lime light.



Did you know that "Godzilla Vs Gigan" and "Godzilla Vs Megalon" were supposed to be the same movie, but they were split apart for budgetary reasons? Anguirus was going to have a big role, fighting both Gigan and Megalon solo at various points in the story. He would gain the advantage in both fights, only for either Gigan or Megalon to show up and double team him.  Unfortunately, Anguirus would not only be robbed of his chances of victory in the final products, he'd get his ass badly handed to him in "Godzilla Vs Gigan".

Interestingly, in one of the books (I can't remember what the title was), Anguirus fights Gigan and actually KILLS him. The human watchers describe Anguirus getting Gigan's throat in his mouth and dragging him into the Ocean, which promptly turns red. That would be cool to see in a movie.


----------



## Glued (Jul 18, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Did you know that "Godzilla Vs Gigan" and "Godzilla Vs Megalon" were supposed to be the same movie, but they were split apart for budgetary reasons? Anguirus was going to have a big role, fighting both Gigan and Megalon solo at various points in the story. He would gain the advantage in both fights, only for either Gigan or Megalon to show up and double team him.  Unfortunately, Anguirus would not only be robbed of his chances of victory in the final products, he'd get his ass badly handed to him in "Godzilla Vs Gigan".
> 
> Interestingly, in one of the books (I can't remember what the title was), Anguirus fights Gigan and actually KILLS him. The human watchers describe Anguirus getting Gigan's throat in his mouth and dragging him into the Ocean, which promptly turns red. That would be cool to see in a movie.



I did not know about the Megalon thing, but I am aware of the Gigan kill.

Why do I get this horrible feeling that Anguirus will be jobbing to Kong soon.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 18, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> 1) It was just some random kid in a room panicking over sounds.



That’s a shitty reason. Clearly not just some random kid and clearly not sounds one would hear.



> 2) Don't care about Monarch.



Ok then.



> 3) It was cheesy as hell.



You’re just mimicking what MartialHorror said, the one person you shouldn’t be relying on to form your own opinions. You shouldn’t even be relying on people to make your own opinions in the first place.


----------



## Glued (Jul 18, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> That’s a shitty reason. Clearly not just some random kid and clearly not sounds one would hear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with Martial, but I wanted to see more monster in a movie monsterfest.

Show some spines, some tails, some claws. Rather than humans, humans and more humans.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> You’re just mimicking what MartialHorror said, the one person you shouldn’t be relying on to form your own opinions. You shouldn’t even be relying on people to make your own opinions in the first place.



Hey, who introduced this forum to the wonderful world of "Carnosaur". That alone makes my opinions the most valid, credible and sexual ones here!



Ben Grimm said:


> I did not know about the Megalon thing, but I am aware of the Gigan kill.
> 
> Why do I get this horrible feeling that Anguirus will be jobbing to Kong soon.



Maybe. They were originally going to do that in...one of those newer Godzilla flicks that came between "GMK: The Overly Long Stupid Title that No One Can Remember" and "Final Wars", where the body of Anguirus would wash up on shore, apparently having been killed by Godzilla. But the producers realized this might piss off the fans, so changed it to that turtle monster from "Space Amoeba" instead. I've also heard that Godzilla was supposed to kill Rodan, Anguirus and King Caesar after leaving them in that pile in "Final Wars", but once again...they realized this might piss off the fans...so had Godzilla spare them.

Poor Anguirus seems both unlucky and lucky. He's always getting his ass kicked, is nearly killed off behind-the-scenes, only to be spared at the last moment. It's a good thing that "Destroy All Monsters" exists, as without that, it could've been assumed that he died after his battle from Mechagodzilla.


----------



## Glued (Jul 18, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Hey, who introduced this forum to the wonderful world of "Carnosaur". That alone makes my opinions the most valid, credible and sexual ones here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't keep a good monster down.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2018)

If anyone has to job to King Kong, they should make it the Muto's...or whatever they're called...from the 2014 movie. That would make more sense if they want to build Kong up as a worthy rival for Godzilla. 

I still kind of wish this sequel didn't have King Ghidorah, just because I think it would be cool if "King Kong Vs Godzilla" ended with Kong and Godzilla uniting against King Ghidorah, giving us a fight we never thought we'd get before. I'm sure they'll team up anyway, probably against a new villain. Although I wouldn't object to "Space Godzilla", who I think is the most underrated Toho Monster, emerging as the 'final boss'.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2018)

lol, a cameraman? I tried finding him in the video, but I couldn't see him.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 19, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> I agree with Martial, but I wanted to see more monster in a movie monsterfest.
> 
> Show some spines, some tails, some claws. Rather than humans, humans and more humans.



Understandable.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 21, 2018)

when is the trailer ?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 21, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> when is the trailer ?



10:30 to 12:30 is the WB panel. So around that timeframe.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 21, 2018)

So much destruction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 21, 2018)

Long Live The King


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Long Live The King



Speed is Weight


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 21, 2018)

Detective said:


> Speed is Weight


----------



## Stringer (Jul 21, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Long Live The King


the King got Tywin Lannister's seal of approval

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## The Big G (Jul 21, 2018)

Excuse me while i change my pants and sing the song of my people


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 21, 2018)

Detective said:


> lol, Like we didn't see that edit.



I’m talking about the tweet I originally posted tho. Still posted it first


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jul 21, 2018)

Long live the King

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2018)

Really looking forward to this coming out next year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2018)

Ghidorah


----------



## The Big G (Jul 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 21, 2018)

That was majestic as fuck man. Wondrous. Awe-inspiring. 

Eleven, Tywin and Coach Chandler being there is a neat bonus too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2018)

Hope they limited the human sub-plot to exposition scenes and let the monsters loose on some Jojo animu boolshite.


----------



## Saishin (Jul 21, 2018)

My life is complete now


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2018)

They definitely cut this trailer to give people the chills


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2018)

Too many humans but fuck yeah. Mothra looked immense.


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2018)

I hope Godzilla doesn't take 2 hours to finally show up this time around 

But King Ghidorah  I know who I'm rooting for 

@Rukia


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2018)

Vault said:


> I hope Godzilla doesn't take 2 hours to finally show up this time around
> 
> But King Ghidorah  I know who I'm rooting for
> 
> @Rukia



Yo Vault, your homie Charles Dance is in this.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 21, 2018)

I was worried about this after skull island turned out kind of dumb and unspectacular, but the majesty of the trailer looks like it's closer to edwards' godzilla. Just with more monsters. Which I'm fine with. I wasn't excited about this, but I am after that trailer. I have two real hype 2019 movies to look forward to now.

The only thing that confused me was the exposition plot of the trailer. What do they mean, they need to wake up the titans to save the world? That doesn't make any sense. If the world is ending, how will giant monsters stop it ending? I thought the monsters were just waking up and fighting, and mankind was trying to survive underneath them. Now it sounds like people are waking up the titans to stop the apocalypse. What?


----------



## The Big G (Jul 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> I was worried about this after skull island turned out kind of dumb and unspectacular, but the majesty of the trailer looks like it's closer to edwards' godzilla. Just with more monsters. Which I'm fine with. I wasn't excited about this, but I am after that trailer. I have two real hype 2019 movies to look forward to now.
> 
> The only thing that confused me was the exposition plot of the trailer. What do they mean, they need to wake up the titans to save the world? That doesn't make any sense. If the world is ending, how will giant monsters stop it ending? I thought the monsters were just waking up and fighting, and mankind was trying to survive underneath them. Now it sounds like people are waking up the titans to stop the apocalypse. What?


Maybe Ghidora is the extermination event and they need to wake the rest up to fight it.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 21, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Maybe Ghidora is the extermination event and they need to wake the rest up to fight it.



Yeah, could be. 

Maybe the character is lying to get people to wake up the titans because she wants humanity to be wiped out or something, and that's why stranger things calls her a monster later on.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 21, 2018)

Interesting trailer. Some of those silhouette shots of Rodan, Mothra and Ghidorah were incredible.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 21, 2018)

Between this and Broly....I think its clear Japan won SDCC18


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> I was worried about this after skull island turned out kind of dumb and unspectacular, but the majesty of the trailer looks like it's closer to edwards' godzilla. Just with more monsters. Which I'm fine with. I wasn't excited about this, but I am after that trailer. I have two real hype 2019 movies to look forward to now.
> 
> The only thing that confused me was the exposition plot of the trailer. What do they mean, they need to wake up the titans to save the world? That doesn't make any sense. If the world is ending, how will giant monsters stop it ending? I thought the monsters were just waking up and fighting, and mankind was trying to survive underneath them. Now it sounds like people are waking up the titans to stop the apocalypse. What?


I mean it looks like the direct sequel to Edwards Godzilla sooooooooooooo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 21, 2018)

Godzilla is gonna get dem hands heads from the Keizer


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2018)

The World said:


>



*'Nuff fucking said.*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 21, 2018)

The problem is we now have to wait almost an entire year for this...


----------



## Funta (Jul 21, 2018)

The hype is real!


----------



## Glued (Jul 21, 2018)

LONG LIVE THE KING!!!

YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!

Tywin Lannister: Any man who must say I am the King is no true King.

Godzilla: SKREEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOKKKKK!!!

Tywin: He has said nothing, therefore Godzilla is the true King.

Got to hand it to Charles Dance, he knows a king when he sees one.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 21, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hope they limited the human sub-plot to exposition scenes and let the monsters loose on some Jojo animu boolshite.



Its going to be Transformers not even Monsters fighting and too much time on worthless humans.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2018)

Damn this was on some Fantasia shit! Best trailer I've seen today.


----------



## Ishmael (Jul 21, 2018)

Why are all these movies getting so high tech? I mean it was going in this direction in the last one but damn.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2018)

Can already tell it's gonna be hard as fuck to see anything in this movie during night scenes.


----------



## kluang (Jul 21, 2018)

A Three-headed dragon and Tywin Lannister says, long live the king


----------



## teddy (Jul 21, 2018)

JESUS


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 21, 2018)

Apparently there's supposed to be way more Kaiju in the movie than the featured ones. Gigan was teased on the Monarch Sciences site. He's barely visible in the Rodan painting. Wouldn't be surprised to see a cameo. I hope so as he's one of my favorites.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 21, 2018)

The problem I'd have with a Gigan cameo is that the trailer suggests that all of these monsters (including Ghidorah, apparently) came from Earth and are in fact, Earth trying to correct humanities scourge. Gigan is too visibly a cyborg, so it wouldn't make sense if he came from Earth. 

I wouldn't be surprised if there are some jobber monsters though. Maybe Ghidorah will kill some Muto's.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 22, 2018)

ANGURIUS!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2018)

The World said:


>



Mothra on some hollywood bullshit budget is something else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Big G (Jul 22, 2018)

They all look amazing

Somewhere Ishiro Honda is crying tears of joy


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 22, 2018)

Is this the sequel to godzilla resurgence?


----------



## teddy (Jul 22, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Damn this was on some Fantasia shit! Best trailer I've seen today.


For real it was. shit is so obviously apocalyptic af but the music and visuals put you at ease


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 22, 2018)

Couldn't help but smile at the fact that this trailer was cut to an arrangement of Clair de Lune. Made it feel somewhat Spielberg-esque

Long live the king!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 22, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Mothra on some hollywood bullshit budget is something else


she's always been a fan favorite...

i think even my mom liked mothra when i was a kid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glued (Jul 22, 2018)

The Big G said:


> ANGURIUS!



If only.



The Big G said:


> They all look amazing
> 
> Somewhere Ishiro Honda is crying tears of joy



Indeed, this is honestly one of the most beautiful thing I have ever seen in my life. I feel like a kid again


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 22, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Mothra on some hollywood bullshit budget is something else




Yeah. I see some people calling this shot "a turtle" but it looks like larval Mothra to me. The giveaway is that it has the exact same luminescence as the egg and adult form also shown in the trailer.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 22, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> The problem I'd have with a Gigan cameo is that the trailer suggests that all of these monsters (including Ghidorah, apparently) came from Earth and are in fact, Earth trying to correct humanities scourge. Gigan is too visibly a cyborg, so it wouldn't make sense if he came from Earth.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if there are some jobber monsters though. Maybe Ghidorah will kill some Muto's.




I guess they could go with the Ancient Aliens thing. It applies to Ghidorah/Monster Zero in almost all his classic appearances except on GMK.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2018)

*IMAGINE IF THEY DID GAMERA*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 22, 2018)

Gamera is a friend to all children so they could do a tie in somehow if the destruction of the other kaiju is considered detrimental to children.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2018)

Gamera teaming up with Kong?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2018)

Bring Manda. Let's shenron this bitch up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jul 22, 2018)

Watched the trailer 6 times and each time felt like a religious experience


long live the king

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2018)

Well...I guess its a high time I watch the first one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Well...I guess its a high time I watch the first one.



Try catching a youtube vid with all the dumb humans edited out. Should be a solid 3 minute experience.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2018)

Yeah you ain't missing much by skipping it fam.


----------



## Saishin (Jul 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Is this the sequel to godzilla resurgence?


No it's not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2018)

Pilaf said:


> Yeah. I see some people calling this shot "a turtle" but it looks like larval Mothra to me. The giveaway is that it has the exact same luminescence as the egg and adult form also shown in the trailer.



It's obviously Mothra...but it would be funny as hell if Gamera showed up.and a

And on another note, I'm going to shamelessly plug my reviews of "" and "", those anime adaptations on netflix.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 22, 2018)

Saishin said:


> No it's not



This shit is confusing 

Why are they releasing godzilla after godzilla movies. And i thought we were supposed to be having godzilla vs kong. WHat the hell happened to that movie? Was it cancelled?


----------



## teddy (Jul 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> This shit is confusing
> 
> Why are they releasing godzilla after godzilla movies. And i thought we were supposed to be having godzilla vs kong. WHat the hell happened to that movie? Was it cancelled?



The plan has always been to have a godzilla sequel to help setup GvK which comes out the year after this one

anyway this poster is metal af and just fuels more of my hype


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> This shit is confusing
> 
> Why are they releasing godzilla after godzilla movies. And i thought we were supposed to be having godzilla vs kong. WHat the hell happened to that movie? Was it cancelled?



It's a shared universe. The continuity goes

1) Godzilla (2014)
2) Kong: Skull Island
3) Godzilla: King of Monsters (2019)
4) King Kong Vs Godzilla.

"Godzilla Resurgence" is the Japanese movie, but the title ended up never being used as Toho didn't like it, so it was released as "Shin Godzilla". There is also a trilogy of Godzilla anime movies coming out (part 2 had just been released).

So yeah, it's only three separate continuities being built within 5 years...What's confusing about that?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 22, 2018)

MonsterVerse is the 2nd best shared universe

MonsterVerse >>>>>>>>>>>>> DCEU

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> MonsterVerse is the 2nd best shared universe
> 
> MonsterVerse >>>>>>>>>>>>> DCEU



I agree, but it's also a limited one...as they have to stop at "King Kong Vs Godzilla"...unless they develop some original monsters...as they'll lose the rights in 2020.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 22, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> as they'll lose the rights



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I agree, but it's also a limited one...as they have to stop at "King Kong Vs Godzilla"...unless they develop some original monsters...as they'll lose the rights in 2010.


You've been in a coma for 8 years man.

Btw KHIII was announced.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> You've been in a coma for 8 years man.
> 
> Btw KHIII was announced.



I was like WTF is he talking about...then realized my typo. Meant '2020', lol. 



Pocalypse said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



If it means anything, Toho can't make any Godzilla movies until 2020. They plan on doing their own shared universe, which I still think is pointless, as they've been doing that since the 1960's...


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 22, 2018)

Godzilla

Mothra

Rodan

Ghidora

I'm going to be so disappointed if this turns out anything like the Godzilla '14. Thought Kong Skull Island was a step in the right direction. But looking forward to this in any case.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 22, 2018)

The poster is way to kino


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2018)

Shark Skin said:


> Godzilla
> 
> Mothra
> 
> ...



Maybe it will be more like "Godzilla's Revenge".


----------



## Glued (Jul 22, 2018)

I need more Monsterverse. Monsters for life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fry J (Jul 22, 2018)

Incredible trailer. Watched it several times I'm hyped.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> I need more Monsterverse. Monsters for life.



Maybe Minya will get his own movie and he will continue to talk with that barney voice!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2018)

teddy said:


> The plan has always been to have a godzilla sequel to help setup GvK which comes out the year after this one
> 
> anyway this poster is metal af and just fuels more of my hype



Mein gott


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2018)

Long Live The King is referring to Ghidorah btw, not Godzilla





I hope my boi gets to give old Skreeeoonk a good thrashing, before inevitably getting his heads blown off


----------



## Glued (Jul 23, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Long Live The King is referring to Ghidorah btw, not Godzilla



No.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Long Live The King is referring to Ghidorah btw, not Godzilla


----------



## Glued (Jul 23, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> It's a shared universe. The continuity goes
> 
> 1) Godzilla (2014)
> 2) Kong: Skull Island
> ...



Yeah and its not that hard to tell them apart.

Legendary Godzilla has 4 chins while Shin Godzilla is nothing but scales and bones.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 23, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> If it means anything, Toho can't make any Godzilla movies until 2020. They plan on doing their own shared universe, which I still think is pointless, as they've been doing that since the 1960's...



2020 is two years away - shit will fly by. So annoyed Hollywood can't make Godzilla films after that, just when this shit was getting good and you can't have MonsterVerse without the OG in it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2018)

cant they extend this shit past 2020


----------



## Glued (Jul 23, 2018)

Sometimes its better to end things on a good note.


----------



## Saishin (Jul 23, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> This shit is confusing
> 
> Why are they releasing godzilla after godzilla movies. And i thought we were supposed to be having godzilla vs kong. WHat the hell happened to that movie? Was it cancelled?


Godzilla Resurgence is a Japanese film and it belongs to the Japan's Godzilla franchise it has no connection with Warner's Godzilla which is the American version and due to an agreement between Warner and Toho no Godzilla will be produced untill 2020 in Japan,that is the year in which Warner's Godzilla vs Kong will be released after that Toho has already plans to produce other Godzilla movies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Sometimes its better to end things on a good note.



Naruto/Boruto is a decent example of this. Although Naruto sucked way before Boruto was even a thing in Kishi's mind. A much better example would also be Dragon Ball.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Naruto/Boruto is a decent example of this. Although Naruto sucked way before Boruto was even a thing in Kishi's mind. A much better example would also be Dragon Ball.


dont bring animu here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> dont bring animu here



tough testicles. it's already brought


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2018)

Some say that, with the example and success of the Marvel Cinematic Universe, Toho want to work on their own monsterverse.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 23, 2018)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Some say that, with the example and success of the Marvel Cinematic Universe, Toho want to work on their own monsterverse.




You mean the one they've had since the sixties?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2018)

Pilaf said:


> You mean the one they've had since the sixties?



For what it's worth, even though the Showa Era of Godzilla was one big Monsterverse, the likes of Rodan and Mothra practically became Godzilla characters. It's easy to forgot they had their own movies. But starting from scratch won't really help unless you create new monsters...or cross-over with someone elses property.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 23, 2018)

I want Godzilla vs Power Rangers movie


----------



## Glued (Jul 23, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> dont bring animu here



Beast Wars should have ended without Beast Machines.
Starship Troopers should never have had a sequel.

Sometimes its better to just let things be.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 23, 2018)

4 films isn't remotely enough for a shared universe.


----------



## Glued (Jul 23, 2018)

I seriously hope Legendary doesn't screw over Godzilla by having King Kong roflstomp him.


----------



## Tenma (Jul 24, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> For what it's worth, even though the Showa Era of Godzilla was one big Monsterverse, the likes of Rodan and Mothra practically became Godzilla characters. It's easy to forgot they had their own movies. But starting from scratch won't really help unless you create new monsters...or cross-over with someone elses property.



If Toho wants to start solo movie franchises starring Rodan/Mothra/Varan/anyone _but _Godzilla etc they are just asking for trouble

Monster movies simply don't make nearly enough in Japan anymore to justify this, just leave the license with Legendary and enjoy the royalty money


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 24, 2018)

Tenma said:


> If Toho wants to start solo movie franchises starring Rodan/Mothra/Varan/anyone _but _Godzilla etc they are just asking for trouble
> 
> Monster movies simply don't make nearly enough in Japan anymore to justify this, just leave the license with Legendary and enjoy the royalty money



It would be interesting if they somehow did a 'Shin Godzilla Vs...normal Godzilla' movie though. That isn't their plan and despite the success of "Shin Godzilla", apparently they're leaving it as a one-shot.


----------



## Glued (Jul 24, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> It would be interesting if they somehow did a 'Shin Godzilla Vs...normal Godzilla' movie though. That isn't their plan and despite the success of "Shin Godzilla", apparently they're leaving it as a one-shot.


good, not everything needs a sequel. shin is perfect as it is.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 24, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> good, not everything needs a sequel. shin is perfect as it is.



If they made a sequel to "Shin Godzilla", it would need to follow that ending where we see humanoid things growing out of Godzilla's tail, which is implied to be how Godzilla survives/escapes...but then I fear that it would not really be a Godzilla movie. I'd be interested if the same director returned and was given creative control...but I always felt like the weakest part of "Shin Godzilla" was Godzilla himself. The design looks cool, but its movements always seemed rigid and it's the only time I felt like Godzilla was just a special effect, not really a character. It didn't bother me too much, as the movie for the most part treats Godzilla like a force of nature, not as a character. But it might've started to cause problems if they continued his story with sequels, as you can only do that for so long.  

And...yeah, not every movie needs a sequel. "Shin Godzilla" was the best Godzilla movie probably since "Godzilla, Mothra and Ghidorah: Seriously, this title f@cking sucks" and that didn't need a sequel either...but I would've still preferred one over over the following three Godzilla movies...and this new anime trilogy hasn't impressed me much either. Why do Godzilla movies always take a temporary nose dive after delivering an exceptional one?


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 24, 2018)

Wasn't he the Attack on Titan guy? What if the things growing out of Godzilla's tail are the Titans?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 24, 2018)

Pilaf said:


> Wasn't he the Attack on Titan guy? What if the things growing out of Godzilla's tail are the Titans?



It was co-directed between the guy who did the "Attack on Titans" movies and the guy who did "Neon Genesis Evangelion".


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 24, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> It was co-directed between the guy who did the "Attack on Titans" movies and the guy who did "Neon Genesis Evangelion".




I thought I recognized some elements of Evangelion and the last segment of Nausicaa in that Godzilla design.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 24, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Void whispers Destoryah is going to be in GvK


----------



## Glued (Jul 24, 2018)

The Big G said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The Void whispers Destoryah is going to be in GvK



Holy Shit!!! That is awesome.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 24, 2018)

The Big G said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The Void whispers Destoryah is going to be in GvK



Link?


----------



## The Big G (Jul 24, 2018)

Heads up this has a very possible break down of the film, this was posted before the trailer came out


----------



## Glued (Jul 24, 2018)

The Big G said:


> Heads up this has a very possible break down of the film, this was posted before the trailer came out


I won't click on the link, but be warned. 4chan is filled with evil.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 25, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> I won't click on the link, but be warned. 4chan is filled with evil.



I know. But so far it checks out. 

BUT i also have a summary that i wrote up here


*Spoiler*: __ 





Goji Spoilers



So from what I read in the darkest parts of the net it goes like this:


-Monarch is now an official public agency with a Science Division led by Serizawa and a military branch called “G-Force” (). The main guy Kyle CHandler is an ex-scientist for Monarch who became estranged from his wife post the SF attack where their son was killed. The wife works for Monarch as well and she and her daughter (Millie Bobbie Brown) research Mothra’s egg in China. Apparently the wife specializes in bioharmonics and has built a device called the “orca” that can communicate or call the Titans.


Enter Tywin Lannister I mean Charles Dance. Who may or may not actually be and older version of Tom Hiddelston’s character in Kong. He’s leading some kinda of “Eco-Terrorist” group that raids the base and kidnaps the Mom and MBB. They let Mothra escape and Mothra goes off to a Waterfall and does its Cacoon thing.


Serizawa contacts the dad and convinces him to help them find them, because he can track the Orca because he helped design it. So Serizawa, the Dad and “G-Force’ track the signal to Antartica. Where Sally Hawkins is running the Monarch base researching what they call Monster Zero. Tywin and Co show up with the purpose of freeing KG. And this when the Mom reveals her heel face turn and says Humanity is trash. Gives her speech like she does in the trailer and they awaken KG. Who goes nuts and wrecks everyone. MBB who is initially on her Mom’s side begins to have her faith waver when KG does KG does best. The leak then has Godzilla show up to thrown down with KG, and that KG kicks his ass. I’m not too sure if this will happen or not, and if they do fight I think it would be more of a draw.


We then head off to Mexico, where they free Rodan. Rodan causes havoc and Godzilla shows up to lay the smack down. Which he does, but then KG shows up and they throwdown. Enter the Military and their secret weapon….The Oxygen Destroyer.  Godzilla supposedly dies/disappears and KG manages to regenerate. KG then roars which basically causes all the Monsters/Kaiju/Titans on the planet to run amok. Also Rodan becomes KG’s lackey or as the leak describes him “bitch”. SMH. Also MBB is now not onboard with what her mom’s doing.


The main characters discover that Mothra is communicating to Godzilla to plan an attack on KG, so the humans track Godzilla to his underwater temple/atlantis where he’s taking a nap to regain his strength. (As seen in the trailer) Dad has the idea of supercharging Godzilla with nukes, cuz that’s what they do in Godzilla movies (see Godzilla vs KG 1993.) But apparently the firing device is malfunctioning. SO Serizawa decides to bring the nuke to Godzilla and detonate it manually himself. Apparently his last lines are “Farewell Old Friend” in Japanese. Godzilla gets super charged and then we see the scene from the trailer of him rising up and shooting his breath. Which according to the leaks is supposed to be Red since the Nukes supercharged him.


Meanwhile KG and Rodan seem to be tearing up the Eastern Seaboard of the US. MBB convinces Mom that they’re wrong and Mom realizes the truth. So they try to convince Tywin about using the orca in Boston to attract all the Titans to fight Ghidorah. He doesn’t care. But MBB sneaks off to do it.


KG and Rodan arrive and KG starts chasing after MBB but Godzilla and Mothra arrive to do battle. We get Mothra vs Rodan and Godzilla vs KG. Mothra beats Rodan, but is killed by KG. Godzilla is having trouble, so Mom uses the ORca to distract Godzilla and Godzilla finishes off KG just as the other Kaiju appear. Then i shit you not, according to the leak, they all “Kneel” to Godzilla as they recognize him as the God/Alpha/King ect. Apparently Rodan is the first to “kneel”. ALso various cameos of Monsters.


End credits scene has Tywin and Co apparently purchasing an infant “Destoryah” from some FIsherman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 25, 2018)

The trailer was awesome.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 25, 2018)

Pilaf said:


> You mean the one they've had since the sixties?



But with the contemporary(-esque) tone and success that the Marvel Cinematic Universe have. They want that success.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 25, 2018)

Oh fuck, they got Bear as a composer! His score for GoW was lit. And classic Godzilla music confirmed


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 25, 2018)

Comic Book Guy said:


> But with the contemporary(-esque) tone and success that the Marvel Cinematic Universe have. They want that success.




Depends on who "they" are. TOHO doesn't have a lot to do with this particular monster-verse. It's mostly Legendary's baby. They're simply making money off the licensing of the monsters' names and likenesses.


----------



## Glued (Jul 25, 2018)

The Big G said:


> I know. But so far it checks out.
> 
> BUT i also have a summary that i wrote up here
> 
> ...




Thankyou, that is a lot of awesome stuff there.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## The Big G (Jul 25, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Thankyou, that is a lot of awesome stuff there.



It does feel like an old Showa movie but with just the right amount of Heisei spice and seasonings


----------



## Glued (Jul 25, 2018)

The Big G said:


> It does feel like an old Showa movie but with just the right amount of Heisei spice and seasonings



I don't know if Legendary Godzilla is allowed to have fun. He seems very serious.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 25, 2018)

I hope that information is inaccurate...mostly because I could not resist the temptation of spoiling the movie for myself...*Sigh*...

It's hard to tell if that summary would play out into a good movie. Some ideas seem a little hokey to me, especially the finish...but it might just seem that way on paper and could easily be epic on screen. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Makes me wonder if that last shot of Godzilla from the trailer is the final scene.




I was randomly thinking to myself: Why haven't they remade Varan? He appears in "Destroy all Monsters" for a brief second and was originally supposed to play Ghidorah's role in "GMK: Seriously, who can remember this f@cking Title?", but he seems to have been forgotten about despite boasting a memorable design.

I heard somewhere that his debut movie was somewhat of a failure, although I don't know if the source for that was reliable. I thought "Varan" was more of a middling Kaiju movie myself.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 25, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> I don't know if Legendary Godzilla is allowed to have fun. He seems very serious.



Legendary Godzilla is a happy moment all day every day 



MartialHorror said:


> I hope that information is inaccurate...mostly because I could not resist the temptation of spoiling the movie for myself...*Sigh*...
> 
> It's hard to tell if that summary would play out into a good movie. Some ideas seem a little hokey to me, especially the finish...but it might just seem that way on paper and could easily be epic on screen.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I feel ya. Some parts feel a little hokey, and one thing to keep in mind is reshoots. They could do a month worth of reshoots and still be on schedule. For a movie coming out in almost a year, that was a well made trailer. 

When I first read it i brushed it off, but then when i saw the trailer and the trailer started referencing shit from the leaks. I was like "OOOOOOHHHHHH"


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2018)

The Big G said:


> Enter Tywin Lannister I mean Charles Dance. Who may or may not actually be and older version of Tom Hiddelston’s character in Kong.


NAISU


----------



## James Bond (Jul 26, 2018)

I am seriously stoked to see this after watching that trailer, the King is back baby


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2018)

Ghidorah would've won if he had arms...

In fact, for all of the upgrades we've seen Ghidorah get, I'm surprised no one has designed him with arms.


----------



## Aruka (Aug 8, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Ghidorah would've won if he had arms...
> 
> In fact, for all of the upgrades we've seen Ghidorah get, I'm surprised no one has designed him with arms.


He'd be too OP. Then again, they all are. Though I can't really complain. I've been hyping for this movie since Godzilla 2014 (and then the release of Kong: Skull Island). Had my hopes up and crushed when they revealed Mothra in her pupa stage, tho. Looked like Gamera. But oh well. I'm already sold on this movie. Just waiting for them to take my money. Hahah.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 22, 2018)

There might be a new trailer at Tokyo Comic-Con next week. Viral marketing is kicking up again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Nov 22, 2018)

Better be 2 fights between King Ghidorah and Godzilla. First time Godzilla getting the shit kicked out of him. Second fight obviously the plot demands Godzilla wins

All hail King Ghidorah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Big G (Nov 22, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> There might be a new trailer at Tokyo Comic-Con next week. Viral marketing is kicking up again



Well the finished post production (the movies is done) a few days ago...so yeah a new trailer should be here soonish



Vault said:


> Better be 2 fights between King Ghidorah and Godzilla. First time Godzilla getting the shit kicked out of him. Second fight obviously the plot demands Godzilla wins
> 
> All hail King Ghidorah




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well if the leaks are true: they get 3 fights.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2018)

Also @Sennin of Hardwork change the name of this thread in the Directoey from Godzilla 2 to its actually title please.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 28, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Also @Sennin of Hardwork change the name of this thread in the *Directoey* from Godzilla 2 to its actually title please.





But what is the Directory tho


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> But what is the Directory tho




Since the search function is terrible again.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 28, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Since the search function is terrible again.



Oh, I never really paid attention to that thread


----------



## The Big G (Dec 1, 2018)

All the designs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2018)

GHIDORAH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Big G (Dec 8, 2018)

OOOOOOHHHH BABY THE KING OF TERROR IS BACK!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2018)

MY EMPEROR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 8, 2018)

GHIDORAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

URGH that teaser just blueballed me so bad. That tease was so cruel


----------



## The Big G (Dec 8, 2018)

Trailer tomorrow or monday


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 10, 2018)

Can’t wait for the trailer tomorrow


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2018)

How big is this fucker?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2018)

Mider T said:


> How big is this fucker?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2018)

Thought Godzilla was gonna suck and King Kong was gonna rock but ended up being the total opposite.

This sequel here looks fucking awesome. And Mothra is the patrician's choice.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2018)

You thinking something will suck is like...the default setting.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 10, 2018)

45 min till trailer

SKREEEEEOOOONK!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2018)

HOLY SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


move over Endgame


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 10, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


>


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2018)

that fuckin Alphas fight

that Ghidorah size and majesty


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2018)

wooooooooooo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2018)

I need it in 4K uncompressed


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2018)

Guess they're not fucking shy of showing Godzilla this time around.

That shit was ace.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 10, 2018)

Godzilla, the true saviour of WB


----------



## The Big G (Dec 10, 2018)

I fucking came

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brian (Dec 10, 2018)

king ghidorah


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 10, 2018)

Scrubs be talking about infinity war and I’m over here knowing who will be the King of 2019 movies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2018)

King Kong was actually pretty young in Kong Island. He's going to grow like a friend, that's how they're gonna pit them against each other.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 10, 2018)

This is going to sound silly, but I was a little disappointed in the trailer.

Don't get me wrong, it was good, but it felt like a relatively normal trailer. The first trailer felt unique and went for a different kind of tone. Maybe my expectations were just too high. 

I love Ghidorah's look though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2018)

First trailer set a pretty dream-like but foreboding mood but this one is all about the monsters, dude. Gotta show them fuck shit up.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2018)

that fucking wingspan on 2019 Ghidorah


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 10, 2018)

Rohan vs Mothra
Godzilla vs Ghidorah

I’d like to think Mothra loses the fight


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2018)

Ghidorah will stomp big G in round 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 10, 2018)

There’s two other unshown Kaiju as well, the mountain and some crab looking legs moving out the sand earlier in the trailer


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 10, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> There’s two other unshown Kaiju as well, the mountain and some crab looking legs moving out the sand earlier in the trailer



The crab thing might be Kumonga, if they are pulling out obscure things like that, Angrius has to be in the movie, I refuse to believe they don't have him if they pulling shit like Kumonga.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 10, 2018)

By the way do you think we’ll get a Mecha Godzilla in this verse


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 10, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> By the way do you think we’ll get a Mecha Godzilla in this verse



I expect it to be the next thing after the King Kong movie, maybe have it finally be the cross over with Pacific Rim, but bring back Del Toro, directing a Godzilla movie would probably bring him back.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 10, 2018)

Now that's scale.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> By the way do you think we’ll get a Mecha Godzilla in this verse


I was just thinking about this.

I have my doubts..since it will be quite a challenge to make him...not lame.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 10, 2018)

I liked the first trailer a lot better. Clair de lune really set an ethereal tone.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 10, 2018)

Well damn the Kaiju Scale and CGI aint nothing to fuck with.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 10, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> but bring back Del Toro, directing a Godzilla movie would probably bring him back.



How has this not happened?


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 10, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> By the way do you think we’ll get a Mecha Godzilla in this verse



He consistently ranks as one of the most popular Kaiju so you can bet your ass if this series goes on long enough he'll appear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 10, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> How the fuck Kong going to fight Godzilla now? ^ (use bro) better be coming to fight fast as lightning transforming into an elemental form or some shit




A properly scaled King Kong with all of his canonical TOHO feats is a solid match for Godzilla. SEE - TOHO-verse Kong and Gargangua movies, including Frankenstein Conquers the World and King Kong Escapes. (Kong and the Gargantuas are supposed to be the same species and have similar powers, even though they don't look alike. He's more than just a big monkey when he's full grown. He can absorb lightning to regenerate, etc.)


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2018)

The epic music does it for me.

Anyway how do these monsters represent the only hope for humans killing the planet?  They gonna fight hurricanes and shit?


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 10, 2018)

Basking in the greatness of King Ghidorah


I'm officially hyped for this one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 10, 2018)

Mider T said:


> The epic music does it for me.
> 
> Anyway how do these monsters represent the only hope for humans killing the planet?  They gonna fight hurricanes and shit?


I think the lady who freed the rest is the bad guy in the film, a crazy lady who hate humanity type deal


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2018)

Godzilla cant win this fight 

@Rukia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2018)

Vault said:


> Godzilla cant win this fight
> 
> @Rukia


Kong too agile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2018)

Oh shit Kong isn’t even in this.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Oh shit Kong isn’t even in this.


He’ll be in the end credit scene. Everyone thinking there were two alphas when Player 3 enter the room


----------



## Detective (Dec 10, 2018)

RKong outta nowhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 10, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> By the way do you think we’ll get a Mecha Godzilla in this verse





Xiammes said:


> I expect it to be the next thing after the King Kong movie, maybe have it finally be the cross over with Pacific Rim, but bring back Del Toro, directing a Godzilla movie would probably bring him back.



I doubt it, because this 'verse' probably won't last beyond the 'King Kong Vs Godzilla' movie. 

While they might try to extend the license, Toho probably wants it back as they can't make another movie until Legendary's contract is up...if I'm remembering this right. This is why Toho has been focusing on the animated movies, as for some reason, they don't count. "Shin Godzilla" also was allowed, but they can't make a sequel or another reboot until 2020.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 10, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I doubt it, because this 'verse' probably won't last beyond the 'King Kong Vs Godzilla' movie.
> 
> While they might try to extend the license, Toho probably wants it back as they can't make another movie until Legendary's contract is up...if I'm remembering this right. This is why Toho has been focusing on the animated movies, as for some reason, they don't count. "Shin Godzilla" also was allowed, but they can't make a sequel or another reboot until 2020.


Why would they walk away from the money in the West tho lol


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 10, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I doubt it, because this 'verse' probably won't last beyond the 'King Kong Vs Godzilla' movie.
> 
> While they might try to extend the license, Toho probably wants it back as they can't make another movie until Legendary's contract is up...if I'm remembering this right. This is why Toho has been focusing on the animated movies, as for some reason, they don't count. "Shin Godzilla" also was allowed, but they can't make a sequel or another reboot until 2020.



What allowed them to make Shin Godzilla? Netflix is also making Godzilla. 

The license must be weird as hell.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 11, 2018)

These movies aren't exactly making bank, right? They've both managed about half a million, but their budgets are pretty big.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 11, 2018)

King Ghidorah is the one true king of all monsters, I love big G but this film's gonna have big G begging Mothra and Rodan for help against the king. This ain't no MUTO big G's dealing with here


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> What allowed them to make Shin Godzilla? Netflix is also making Godzilla.
> 
> The license must be weird as hell.



Netflix isn't making the animated Godzilla films, Toho is. Netflix is just distributing them in the west. They've actually been released in theaters in the west. Oddly, "Shin Godzilla" was distributed by Funimation in the west...

I just looked it up, according to the co-director of "Shin Godzilla", they can't make a live-action movie the same year that Legendary does, so 2019 and 2020 were off-limits. I assume 2017 counts as well because Godzilla does technically make an appearance in "Skull Island". 

Toho has announced that they want to do their own Godzilla-themed shared universe, so I have to assume we're going to get a lot more Godzilla films. This obviously will be an issue if Legendary is working on the same thing. I also doubt Toho is making a lot of money, although it's unclear what the deal was.

The 2014 film grossed a little over $500,000,000, which was enough to make it a success. But apparently when all of the expenses were calculated, it only profited $50,000,000. I doubt Toho got a major cut of that. Perhaps they got distribution rights in Japan, but it only grossed $30,000,000 in Japan, the 11th highest grossing film in Japan of that year. "Shin Godzilla" grossed almost $80,000,000 and one can assume it got the majority of those profits. So they would likely make more money off their own movies.

Remember that Toho only lets Hollywood license the rights to Godzilla when the franchise is dormant. The 1998 American Godzilla movie was made after Godzilla was 'retired' in "Godzilla Vs Destroyah". The 2014 Godzilla film was the first Godzilla movie since "Godzilla: Final Wars"- which bombed. They used the success of the 2014 one to launch "Shin Godzilla". So in the long run, I think Toho only licensed Godzilla out as a way to reignite interest in their own brand. 

It's not impossible that a deal can't be reached, but I have a feeling that it would be too much of a conflict of interest for both parties. If the market is flooded with Godzilla films, casual viewers will get confused and both brands will be damaged. I remember a lot of people hating "Godzilla 2000" because they went in expecting a sequel to the 1998 movie. That both studios are aiming for shared universes will aggravate the problem.

It would be bad-ass though if Toho and Legendary worked out an agreement to share the same universe together. It would still be confusing (2 Godzilla's?), but it would be a revolutionary concept.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> King Ghidorah is the one true king of all monsters, I love big G but this film's gonna have big G begging Mothra and Rodan for help against the king. This ain't no MUTO big G's dealing with here



I kind of hope MUTO makes a cameo and gets demolished by King Ghidorah, establishing its threat.

By the way, this MIGHT be a spoiler, as a reddit user claimed to have seen the movie and this must be taken with a grain of salt. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rodan actually teams up with King Ghidorah and spends the final battle fighting Mothra. Although in the end, after Godzilla kills Ghidorah, he "bows" to Godzilla. I kind of hope this isn't true (I like Rodan too much), but I guess they want Godzilla to be the definitive winner of the battle. I suspect it is true though, as the trailers do seem to be aligning with the reddit post.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 11, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Netflix isn't making the animated Godzilla films, Toho is. Netflix is just distributing them in the west. They've actually been released in theaters in the west. Oddly, "Shin Godzilla" was distributed by Funimation in the west...
> 
> I just looked it up, according to the co-director of "Shin Godzilla", they can't make a live-action movie the same year that Legendary does, so 2019 and 2020 were off-limits. I assume 2017 counts as well because Godzilla does technically make an appearance in "Skull Island".
> 
> ...



I feel like this situation could be resolved easily by Toho reviving its other Kaiju. When Legendary is releasing a movie, make a Mothra or Rodan movie. Toho has a lot of options at its disposal for reviving its Kaiju scene without flooding the market with Godzilla. Maybe we could finally get the Godzilla vs Gamera movie we have been waiting for if Kadokawa gets Gamera's shit together.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 11, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> King Ghidorah is the one true king of all monsters, I love big G but this film's gonna have big G begging Mothra and Rodan for help against the king. This ain't no MUTO big G's dealing with here


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Netflix isn't making the animated Godzilla films, Toho is. Netflix is just distributing them in the west. They've actually been released in theaters in the west. Oddly, "Shin Godzilla" was distributed by Funimation in the west...
> 
> I just looked it up, according to the co-director of "Shin Godzilla", they can't make a live-action movie the same year that Legendary does, so 2019 and 2020 were off-limits. I assume 2017 counts as well because Godzilla does technically make an appearance in "Skull Island".
> 
> ...


Market flooded with Godzilla films in a world flooded with CBM


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 11, 2018)

What if ghidorah actually 'wins' in this movie and the stinger with kong isn't actually about godzilla v kong, but godzilla + kong v ghidorah. Instead of the destoroyah theory.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> Market flooded with Godzilla films in a world flooded with CBM




What does CBM stand for?

and I'd personally be cool with a market flooded with Godzilla films. It's just not financially viable. It is for the MCU...so far...but none of the Godzilla movies have been THAT successful. 



reiatsuflow said:


> What if ghidorah actually 'wins' in this movie and the stinger with kong isn't actually about godzilla v kong, but godzilla + kong v ghidorah. Instead of the destoroyah theory.



I would prefer 'Godzilla + Kong Vs Ghidorah', as I've never been a huge Destroyah fan. I mean, it's a cool monster, just not one of my favorites. But it won't happen. Godzilla and Kong need to fight. This movie is called "Godzilla: King of the Monsters", which is a bit of a spoiler...


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2018)

Plot twist king of the monster title is actually about the real. 

King Ghidorah


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2018)

Vault said:


> Plot twist king of the monster title is actually about the real.
> 
> King Ghidorah



I'm rooting for Anguirus.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 11, 2018)

Destoroyah is too extra. Over the top with its design.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2018)

Yeah, I thought Destroyah was a good villain, especially a good final villain for that era. But he's the kind of villain I only want to see the one time. I feel the same way about Biollante. And Hedorah. 

Although I'd love to see Spacegodzilla again...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2018)

I want to see King Ghidorah escape Godzilla, and thinks he is all alone, he gets Knocked the fuck out with Kong Beating his chest looking for another Alpha to lay hands on.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 11, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, I thought Destroyah was a good villain, especially a good final villain for that era. But he's the kind of villain I only want to see the one time. I feel the same way about Biollante. And Hedorah.
> 
> Although I'd love to see Spacegodzilla again...



Desotroyah's roots are in the oxygen destroyer, without it, he doesn't have the same appeal. He is the super boss that appears after the credits, there is no set up and foreshadowing for him in this series.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Desotroyah's roots are in the oxygen destroyer, without it, he doesn't have the same appeal. He is the super boss that appears after the credits, there is no set up and foreshadowing for him in this series.



In that reddit post, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Isn't the Oxygen Destroyer used in the upcoming film? I just skimmed through it as I dont like spoilers...but couldnt help myself. Same thing happened with TFA, which turned out to be true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 11, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> In that reddit post,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not sure, but even if it is, it probably won't be used to kill Godzilla, which still takes away from Destroyah's appeal.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 11, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I kind of hope MUTO makes a cameo and gets demolished by King Ghidorah, establishing its threat.
> 
> By the way, this MIGHT be a spoiler, as a reddit user claimed to have seen the movie and this must be taken with a grain of salt.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Rodan isn't the only one who bows


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2018)

How are people seeing this movie already when it doesn't release for another half a year? We only just got a second trailer!


----------



## The Big G (Dec 12, 2018)

The movie's been post production for like 9 months. Hell Doughtery tweeted they finished post produciton about a month ago


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2018)

The Big G said:


> The movie's been post production for like 9 months. Hell Doughtery tweeted they finished post produciton about a month ago


Why are we just now getting trailers?


----------



## The Big G (Dec 12, 2018)

Because its not out till end of may?

We got a comic con trailer in the summer, a new trailer now....my guess is we will get another one come march and after that its going to makreting media blitz


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 12, 2018)

Mider T said:


> How are people seeing this movie already when it doesn't release for another half a year? We only just got a second trailer!



They do test screenings.

In the reddit post, their alleged cut was so rough that not all of the effects were even finished. The post-credits scene, for example, is unclear what exactly the audience is supposed to be seeing. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The poster thought it was Destroyah


----------



## kluang (Dec 12, 2018)

Tywin used Godzilla to kill an oversize Targeryan


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> They do test screenings.
> 
> In the reddit post, their alleged cut was so rough that not all of the effects were even finished. The post-credits scene, for example, is unclear what exactly the audience is supposed to be seeing.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I didn't think they would do test screenings so early.  Like it's an unusually long amount of time before the actual release.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 12, 2018)

kluang said:


> Tywin used Godzilla to kill an oversize Targeryan




*Spoiler*: __ 



more like the other way around


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2018)

If Tywin is the same character as Loki from Skull Island then shouldn't he know better than to call another monster King?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 12, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I didn't think they would do test screenings so early.  Like it's an unusually long amount of time before the actual release.



It's not unheard of. But early test screenings are often crudely edited and missing scenes/effects.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 13, 2018)

But where is Gabarah?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2018)

These posters look like Gamecube cut scene.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2018)

This looks more like Live action Pokemon than the Pikachu movie.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2018)

Don't know what a Rodan is but every other monster look TIGHT.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Don't know what a Rodan is but every other monster look TIGHT.


Have you ever seen the classic movies?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2018)

A bunch of them but it's been so long that I only remember setpieces and certain monsters. The one that stuck to my mind the most was Godzilla vs Mothra cause Insects are a lot cooler than reptiles. 

But I don't keep up with the more recent Godzilla crap and I don't really have old Godzila moves on my rewatch list. I'm more of a casual fan than anything else.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Don't know what a Rodan is but every other monster look TIGHT.


Judging by the wings, beak, and talons..I'm guessing a bird.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 14, 2018)

A pteranodon to be exact


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 14, 2018)

Rodan was my favorite monster when I was a kid. I thought it was cool when he teamed up with Godzilla in "Ghidorah, the Three Headed Monster" after spending the majority of the movie locked in combat with him. I was also terrified when Ghidorah isolated him from the group, chasing him down. I really thought that if any of these monsters would die, it was Rodan.

I didn't like the Heisei era Rodan though, nor was I fond of his use in "Final Wars"


----------



## The Big G (Dec 16, 2018)

I liked Fire Rodan, but yeah the Heisei series didn't really do much for him sadly.

Which is a shame because GvMGII might be my favorite Godzilla movie...


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 16, 2018)

Anguirus was my favorite nongodzilla monster as a kid because he looked like an ankylosaurus, so those posters are fine but


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2018)

The Big G said:


> I liked Fire Rodan, but yeah the Heisei series didn't really do much for him sadly.
> 
> Which is a shame because GvMGII might be my favorite Godzilla movie...



Yeah "Godzilla Vs Mechagodzilla II" was one of the better Hesei movies, although I think "Godzilla Vs Biollante" and "The Return of Godzilla" are better. 

Although the only one in that series I disliked was "Godzilla Vs King Ghidorah".


----------



## The Big G (Dec 16, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah "Godzilla Vs Mechagodzilla II" was one of the better Hesei movies, although I think "Godzilla Vs Biollante" and "The Return of Godzilla" are better.
> 
> Although the only one in that series I disliked was "Godzilla Vs King Ghidorah".



Biollante is a gem. Return/1984 is good. For me its MGII and Destroyah. Im neutral on KG same for Mothra. I think the only one i borderline dislike was Spacegodzilla...though oddly enough it had the most memorable human characters....


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2018)

The Big G said:


> Biollante is a gem. Return/1984 is good. For me its MGII and Destroyah. Im neutral on KG same for Mothra. I think the only one i borderline dislike was Spacegodzilla...though oddly enough it had the most memorable human characters....



lol, I think part of my intense fondness for "Return/1984" is that it was my first Godzilla experience. I prefer the scarier incarnations of Godzilla and imo, that one had the scariest. Even though the American version (deservedly) gets a lot of crap for their additions, I did like how Godzilla's attacks were sometimes edited to seem more personal. It sometimes looks like he's chasing the humans down, which is lacking in the original cut.

My second Godzilla experience was...."Godzilla's Revenge"...God, I wish I could remember how I felt about that.

I'm indifferent to the Heisei "Mothra" movie, although I'm ashamed to admit that I haven't seen her Hesei trilogy. "Destroyah" is good and I seem to be the only one who enjoys "Spacegodzilla". It's flawed, but I think Spacegodzilla is the most underrated of Godzilla's enemies. If only he had a better name...


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 23, 2018)

Chaotic Neutral Godzilla is best Godzilla.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2018)

So does Rodan just fly over things and the ensuing wind knocks everything over?


----------



## The Big G (Dec 25, 2018)

pretty much but he's always been that way


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 25, 2018)

Mider T said:


> So does Rodan just fly over things and the ensuing wind knocks everything over?



Are you referring to the one in this movie or in general?


----------



## The Runner (Dec 25, 2018)

He does that most of the time, iirc


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> Are you referring to the one in this movie or in general?


This movie.  Does he do that in other movies?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 25, 2018)

Mider T said:


> This movie.  Does he do that in other movies?



Yeah, in all of his appearances that’s pretty much what he does. But Heisei era Rodan can fire heat beams.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2018)

Mider T said:


> So does Rodan just fly over things and the ensuing wind knocks everything over?



When he fights monsters in the Showa Era, he also pecks at them and while standing, flaps his wings to blow them backwards.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 28, 2018)

I am waiting this movie more than any movie so far.
Godzila FTW.
will Mothra have "Magic"?


----------



## The Big G (Jan 3, 2019)

FUUUUUUCKKKKKK


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2019)

> imagine looking out the rear window

I would instantly shit my pants


----------



## The Big G (Jan 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 3, 2019)

You know, for an IMAX trailer, you'd expect either, or both, 1440p/2160p resolution and 60fps.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2019)

Why are soldiers firing hand held weapons? 

I actually understand why the military would rely on Jets, tanks, copters, etc. because even if their effect is minimal, they usually do a serviceable job of momentarily holding the monsters off- presumably so civilians have more time escaping. But assault rifles? 

Maybe it's...baby Godzilla? MINILLA?! Or even better...the American Godzilla babies! BWAHAHAHAHAHA! MAKE MY FANDOM BLEED! MAKE MY FANDOM BLEED! 

lol, just trolling. I don't actually care that they're using assault rifles.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm excited even though there's a kid character. 

I know it's godzilla and mothra's there so you need a kid, but I don't have to b happy about it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 11, 2019)

3 more months until epic kaiju goodness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Big G (Mar 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 5, 2019)

This and Avengers I'm gonna go all fucking out, IMAX baby 

KING Ghidorah deserves nothing less


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 17, 2019)

This new TV spot though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Big G (Mar 17, 2019)

Rodan is the maddest of lads


----------



## Stringer (Mar 17, 2019)

poor Rodan tried to run up on Ghidorah but is about to get the Chris Brown treatment


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 17, 2019)

The Big G said:


> Rodan is the maddest of lads



He got no chill

The cgi has also improved so much


----------



## The Big G (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## The Big G (Mar 17, 2019)

My God

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2019)

Such a beautiful film..

Anyone who doesn't watch it in IMAX should get smacked.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 17, 2019)

That shot of Rodan rising above the clouds had me like


----------



## The Big G (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Glued (Mar 18, 2019)

Oh please, Rodan did the same thing in the first showing of King Ghidorah. They both got back up after falling to the ground, then Rodan hid behind a Mountain while Ghidorah blasted said mountain.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 18, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> Oh please, Rodan did the same thing in the first showing of King Ghidorah. They both got back up after falling to the ground, then Rodan hid behind a Mountain while Ghidorah blasted said mountain.



True. But that Rodan was smarter than this one. 

THis one is basically TFS Vegeta


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 18, 2019)

I remember reading about the alleged spoilers on reddit, which seemed somewhat credible as a lot of the claims could be seemingly verified during the first trailer, but... was a 'Ghidorah Vs Rodan' fight mention there? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I remember Rodan and Ghidorah teaming up, but I don't remember them being said to fight. With that said, maybe Rodan and Ghidorah do collide, only for Ghidorah to make Rodan his bitch -- leading him to submit.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 18, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I remember reading about the alleged spoilers on reddit, which seemed somewhat credible as a lot of the claims could be seemingly verified during the first trailer, but... was a 'Ghidorah Vs Rodan' fight mention there?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



KG and Rodan do through down....and after Rodan sees KG "beat" Goji....he becomes KG's bitch. 

Rodan is pretty much TFS Vegeta


----------



## Glued (Mar 19, 2019)

The Big G said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, better than my boy Angurius.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2019)

I still don't know if I like that development of Rodan. It seems contrary to the directors claims that he's doing the monster justice, when that seems like a new low for him. But... it is an interesting idea that we really haven't seen before. Perhaps it will be awesome in the context of the film.

I'd love to see Anguirus again. I would love to see a solo-Anguirus movie.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 19, 2019)

At initial glance it does seem to do the character a bit of disservice but I think it will look better when we see the film


*Spoiler*: __ 





Basically is what happens is that the terrorists wake Rodan up, who starts wrecking havoc. Godzilla shows up and they battle with Godzilla "winning" for most of it from what I understand. Then Ghidorah shows up and Rodan attacks him and loses, the n KG and Godzilla throw down again (their second battle) we get some US milliatry interference (remember the scene of the dead fish in the water ) and Ghidorah emerges "the victor" and basically becomes the Alpha. Rodan recognizes this and pretty much submits to KG. 

Rodan battles Mothra at the end to a standstill, but Mothra technically beats him. And then when Goji beats KG, he kneels to Goji and then moves to Fiji cuz why not.


----------



## Glued (Mar 19, 2019)

The Big G said:


> At initial glance it does seem to do the character a bit of disservice but I think it will look better when we see the film
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



If this is true, then they need this music for Godzilla.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2019)

The Big G said:


> At initial glance it does seem to do the character a bit of disservice but I think it will look better when we see the film
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So Rodan loses twice... technically...


----------



## The Big G (Mar 19, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So Rodan loses twice... technically...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean....he beats the military....


----------



## The Big G (Mar 20, 2019)

> “[Rodan] is a bit of a rogue… you never quite know where his loyalties lie,” Dougherty tells Empire of the monster’s role, promising plenty of destruction. “Godzilla’s more of a lumbering, plodding presence; it takes him a couple of days to destroy a city like Tokyo. Rodan can level it without even thinking. He’s this massive A-bomb, so there’s a speed and ferocity he brings.”


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2019)

Will Godzooki be in this movie?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

New monster names have been reavealed


----------



## The Big G (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## The Big G (Mar 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Big G (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2019)

the end times


----------



## The Big G (Mar 28, 2019)

AHOY TINY HUMANS! Would you please as so kind to point me in the direction of a Three Headed Dragon looking for an ass kicking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Mar 28, 2019)

This TV sopt was pure badassery!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 28, 2019)

Subtle.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 28, 2019)

SOMEWHERE OVER THE FUCKING RAINBOW


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Subtle.


Right? Had to double check to make sure Zack Snyder wasn't directing.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 28, 2019)

I can't stop replaying it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2019)

we just live in HIS world


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 28, 2019)

That shot of Ghidora when it wakes up and spreads it's wings with the lightning behind is great.

Really like how they are keeping around the classical music theme for the marketing as well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 28, 2019)

Mothra looks fucking ace. I'm liking everything about these trailers so far. Cool lines, great music, visuals range between so-so and awesome and it can get too cheesy but who cares. GON WATSH IT.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2019)

The Big G said:


> Would you please as so kind


Not sure what you tried to say here but this ain't it.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 28, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Not sure what you tried to say here but this ain't it.



I was half drunk and sleep deprived when I watched the trailer last night and was making memes lol


----------



## The Big G (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2019)

I can't decide if that shot with Ghidorah and the cross is... hokey in its lack of subtlety... or awesome because of how provocative it is...


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 29, 2019)

> we just live in his world



This is big G's playground!


----------



## The Runner (Mar 29, 2019)

>this mf Rodan actually thinking he can take Gidorah alone


----------



## The Big G (Mar 29, 2019)

New trailer possibly tomorrow


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 29, 2019)

I don't think another trailer is necessary. I'm afraid the reveal too much


----------



## The Big G (Mar 29, 2019)

Wonder Mike said:


> I don't think another trailer is necessary. I'm afraid the reveal too much



Whether its necessary or not...im sure they'll give us one for the gen audiences


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 31, 2019)

Ghidorah-san my King


----------



## The Big G (Mar 31, 2019)

Two new tv spots are floating around and they are NUTS

one had a Shin Godzilla easter egg XD


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2019)

The Big G said:


> Two new tv spots are floating around and they are NUTS
> 
> one had a Shin Godzilla easter egg XD



What is it? 

I dont have TV


----------



## The Big G (Mar 31, 2019)

FYI its mediocre quality


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2019)

What was the easter egg?

Was it the shot of Ghidorah seemingly firing out lightning from... everywhere?


----------



## The Big G (Apr 1, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> What was the easter egg?
> 
> Was it the shot of Ghidorah seemingly firing out lightning from... everywhere?



yep


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2019)

That just makes me want to take off my pants.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 1, 2019)

If it were not for the fact that April is stacked with: Shazam, Hellboy, GoT, Mortal Kombat 11 and Endgame and that May is Detective Pikachu, John Wick 3 and Aladdin....i'd be going crazy


----------



## Amol (Apr 1, 2019)

We just live in his world


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2019)

IMAX was made for this  



just think, this could _potentially_ be the best Godzilla movie ever made .. and its american


----------



## Amol (Apr 1, 2019)

Long live the King


----------



## The Big G (Apr 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2019)

GHIDORAH USED THUNDER !


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2019)

lol, a random little tangent for us Anguirus fans.

I just found this youtube video.


----------



## Glued (Apr 1, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, a random little tangent for us Anguirus fans.
> 
> I just found this youtube video.



Anguirus my bro yo.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 1, 2019)

The Danger Noodles


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2019)

Think there will be any Anguirus appearances or easter eggs in this new one?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2019)

What is your favorite incarnation of "Ghidorah"? 

Keeping in mind since its been awhile since I've seen the majority of these...

As much as I love Ghidorah from the showa era, "Ghidorah, the Three Headed" monster was a flawed movie... although it probably gave him his best showing. He got gradually weaker in each appearance. Even in "Destroy all Monsters", it's pretty obvious that he stands no chance against all of those monsters. Furthermore, Ghidorah is constantly being mind controlled by other aliens. Nevertheless, he did come across as genuinely threatening in his debut. He was more than a match for Toho's big three and his beatdown of Mothra hurt to watch. 

I disliked "Godzilla Vs King Ghidorah"... and I can't really remember much of Ghidorah in it other than his Mecha form and my general disdain towards the movie, lol. 

I never saw the Mothra trilogy, so can't contribute to his outing in that.

I love the "GMK: Giant all out overlong Title Attack" and I do like Ghidorah's more heroic portrayal, controversial as it was. The scene where Ghidorah gets his powers and temporarily kicks Godzilla's ass was amazing. 

I'm not a fan of "Godzilla: Final Wars" and Kaiser Ghidorah didn't leave an impression on me.

The anime trilogy was... so very flawed... but I will admit to liking this new interpretation of Ghidorah. His slow burn arrival was genuinely creepy, but the actual battle was pretty lame. 

Ghidorah is an interesting villain because he's the only one who has any sense of... majesty? Presence? He truly rivals Godzilla as a King, even if he's constantly being mind jacked. With that said, he's not my personal favorite because other monsters have more interesting personalities (imo). Gigan is the vicious coward, Mechagodzilla also had this unnerving, menacing presence that made him scarier than Ghidorah in his original outing. I've always thought Spacegodzilla was criminally underrated because he's the only monster who seemed outright malicious. With every other villainous monster, being evil just seemed like it was part of their nature and in some ways, they're probably just as tragic as Godzilla himself. But Spacegodzilla abducting Godzilla's kid was just a thorough dick move. 

Destroyah was the scariest design (arguably), but he also didn't seem to have a lot of personality. I'd love to see a 'Ghidorah Vs Destroyah' battle though. Godzilla needs more 'villain vs villain' fights. The closest we got... I think... was Ghidorah and Gigan having a falling out. Ghidorah probably would've won that battle. 

Yet  I do still consider myself a Ghidorah fan, even if he;s not my personal favorite and the marketing campaign for the new movie has built him up incredibly well. I can't wait to see him kick ass.


----------



## The Runner (Apr 1, 2019)

To quote myself 



Sir Jogga said:


> >he’s in the clouds


----------



## The Big G (Apr 1, 2019)

Would it be blasphemous to say the Kaiju's Girls Ghidorah is my favorite KG?


Giggdy 

My favorite KG has to be the 90s KG (time travel shenanigans aside. I loved his design) or KG from Monster Zero.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2019)

I approve


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Apr 2, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> GHIDORAH USED THUNDER !


It doesn't affect Groudon Godzilla.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 2, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Think there will be any Anguirus appearances or easter eggs in this new one?



Maybe 



Unicornsilovethem said:


> It doesn't affect Groudon Godzilla.



Tyranitar


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Apr 2, 2019)

The Big G said:


> Tyranitar


Yeah except it _does_ effect Tyranitar, noob.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 2, 2019)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> Yeah except it _does_ effect Tyranitar, noob.



Tyranitar is rock/dark so its immune against electric


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Apr 2, 2019)

The Big G said:


> Tyranitar is rock/dark


True



> so its immune against electric


False

_Ground_ is immune to electric. Electric does 100% damage against both Rock and Dark.

Noob.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 2, 2019)

Whatever

*uses sandstorm*


----------



## The Runner (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## The Runner (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 2, 2019)

I feel like petting him


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 2, 2019)

Wait, if Godzilla/Tyranitar is a dark type, and therefore immune to psychic, how does the psychic girl in the trailer communicate with him?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2019)

lol, wait, is she supposed to be psychic? 

Is this the American version of... was Miki her name? From the heisei era?


----------



## The Big G (Apr 3, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, wait, is she supposed to be psychic?
> 
> Is this the American version of... was Miki her name? From the heisei era?



I don't think Madison has pshychic powers....or else Millie Bobbie Brown is already getting typecast as psychics due to Stranger things.


----------



## Glued (Apr 3, 2019)

I think Godzilla was once a water type in early showa, since he was weak to King Kong's thunderpunch. However they dropped the idea quickly.

He is clearly a dragon type. 

For example he got froze for years thanks to an ice type attack in final wars


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 3, 2019)

The Big G said:


> I don't think Madison has pshychic powers....or else Millie Bobbie Brown is already getting typecast as psychics due to Stranger things.



She is going to sing the Mothra song


----------



## The Runner (Apr 3, 2019)

Current Godzilla (Legendary) has _gills _tho. 

And if I recall correctly, the original Gojira hibernated in the ocean which was why Serizawa was capable of sneaking up and killing him with the oxygen destroyer in the first place


----------



## The Big G (Apr 3, 2019)

heads up for those who are spoiler sensitive


Ya'll might not wanna go see Shazam, because that's where im sure this baby is gunna be


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm definetely gonna see Shazam


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2019)

The Big G said:


> heads up for those who are spoiler sensitive
> 
> 
> Ya'll might not wanna go see Shazam, because that's where im sure this baby is gunna be



Is that a Godzilla in my pants, or am I just happy to see this post?


----------



## The Big G (Apr 3, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Is that a Godzilla in my pants, or am I just happy to see this post?



DOnt get too excited...it seems its only airing on IMAX showings of Shazam


----------



## Karma (Apr 3, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> I think Godzilla was once a water type in early showa, since he was weak to King Kong's thunderpunch. However they dropped the idea quickly.
> 
> He is clearly a dragon type.
> 
> For example he got froze for years thanks to an ice type attack in final wars


Real talk.

U think they'll give King Kong some of his powers from that old movie?


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 3, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, wait, is she supposed to be psychic?
> 
> Is this the American version of... was Miki her name? From the heisei era?





The Big G said:


> I don't think Madison has pshychic powers....or else Millie Bobbie Brown is already getting typecast as psychics due to Stranger things.



That was honestly just my own theory based off of her portrayal in the trailers. She seems oddly empathetic to Godzilla at times, and I remember one moment when she was reaching out to him, which I interpreted as a form of communication between the two, seeing as Big G seemed to be cool with it. I could easily be wrong though.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 5, 2019)

The five min teaser is up on reddit

Would recommend having a change of underwear on hand


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2019)

Luck said:


> Real talk.
> 
> U think they'll give King Kong some of his powers from that old movie?



I wouldn't be surprised if they made King Kong some sort of God of Thunder for his fight with Godzilla.

In terms of sheer size they've already had to increase King Kong's stature several fold.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2019)

I was watching that "beautiful" TV spot again and I noticed... the attempts at humor are really awkward and unfunny. I didn't notice this the first time I saw it because I was too enamored with the visuals and use of music, I guess. To be fair though, I suspect that a lot of the jokes are the result of manipulative editing...

Like when you hear 

"Rodan... Ghidorah... Mothra" (cue someone saying "Oh my...")

Or... the "That's messed up" reaction... or the ("Damn right...") reaction. 

I doubt they will actually happen as they occur in the trailers, but it's a strange way of marketing the film.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 5, 2019)

I may have procured a decent quality version


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2019)

The Big G said:


> I may have procured a decent quality version



Of the new trailer?


----------



## The Big G (Apr 5, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Of the new trailer?



Yes....and it is MAGNIFICENT


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2019)

The Big G said:


> Yes....and it is MAGNIFICENT



BIG G... only you... can give me... RELEASE!


----------



## The Big G (Apr 5, 2019)

SPOILERS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2019)

That was some incredible footage... what was more badass?

- Mothra fighting Rodan?

- Ghidorah DODGING Godzilla's atomic ray? 

- That poor sap ejecting from his jet only to get eaten? 

What do you guys think of Ghidorah's roar? On one hand, it is unfortunate that they changed his iconic voice... on the other, it's the sound effect is a little too 1960's science fiction when you think about it...

Also, does anyone know what that music is near the end? It sounds familiar.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 5, 2019)

i heard a faint melody of the old bibibibibibibi


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 5, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> That was some incredible footage... what was more badass?
> 
> - Mothra fighting Rodan?
> 
> ...



They said they would make use of their original roars but I never thought they would be exactly the same. I like the changes so far.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2019)

Wonder Mike said:


> They said they would make use of their original roars but I never thought they would be exactly the same. I like the changes so far.



Yeah I have no problems with it so far.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 5, 2019)

The first long range tracking is in and right now its in the $40 mil to $60 mil range for its opening weekend which is kinda upsetting since 2014 had a $93 mil and then Kong had a $63


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 5, 2019)

It's a good tracking. Expect it to rise as we get closer.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2019)

I think that music is from "Godfather" or something...

Edit: Found you, friend!


Although it's obviously not the same remix... Ugh, what is with trailers releasing awesome remixes of old classics and NOTGIVINGTHEMTOME! HISS, JOHN WICK 3 AND GODZILLA FOOTAGE!


----------



## Stroev (Apr 6, 2019)

Solid ass trailer. Maybe I'm out of the loop, but what exactly is that woman's goal?


----------



## The Big G (Apr 6, 2019)

Stroev said:


> Solid ass trailer. Maybe I'm out of the loop, but what exactly is that woman's goal?



It can be a bit hard to explain without spoiling too much....so i'll just say the best thing to do is go rewatch the very first trailer that came out at comicon last year


----------



## Glued (Apr 7, 2019)

Stroev said:


> Solid ass trailer. Maybe I'm out of the loop, but what exactly is that woman's goal?



My guess she wants to save nature and the earth from mankind by destroying mankind.
So she unleashes Ragnarok with the Kaiju.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 9, 2019)

New spots


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 9, 2019)

fight of the century


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2019)

UGH, the visuals are so amazing... but the humor is soooo bad. At times, it really feels like the characters commentary -- whether it's just deceptive editing or how it plays out in the actual film -- undercuts the power of the visuals.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 9, 2019)

yeah the humor hasn't exactly landed has it?

Then again I got kinda worried when they said that one of the scientists for monarch was based off Rick Sanchez.....

Now


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 9, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> UGH, the visuals are so amazing... but the humor is soooo bad. At times, it really feels like the characters commentary -- whether it's just deceptive editing or how it plays out in the actual film -- undercuts the power of the visuals.



I'm still going in expecting skull island level movie with godzilla and co.

I hope that's underestimating the movie, but that was the reaction coming out test screenings. There haven't been raves about this movie even the way there was about edwards godzilla. Every reaction from this has been, _Yeah, the fights are cool. Story sucks, but you know whatever._

I'm excited to see the movie, but I'm not expecting much. I'm sadly expecting edwards godzilla experiment to remain far and away the best film in the modern series.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I'm still going in expecting skull island level movie with godzilla and co.
> 
> I hope that's underestimating the movie, but that was the reaction coming out test screenings. There haven't been raves about this movie even the way there was about edwards godzilla. Every reaction from this has been, _Yeah, the fights are cool. Story sucks, but you know whatever._
> 
> I'm excited to see the movie, but I'm not expecting much. I'm sadly expecting edwards godzilla experiment to remain far and away the best film in the modern series.



I liked the Gareth Edwards movie... but I keep forgetting it exists... and I don't have a desire to revisit it any time soon -- even though it did hold up well on rewatch. 

I loved "Kong: Skull Island", but it is a flawed movie. It's just my kind of madhouse I guess.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 9, 2019)

Yeah, not to shit on skull island. It got similarly positive reviews and box office. Wasn't a bad movie. It was a different tone and approach.

Edwards movie didn't work all the way, but I liked the direction it was going and was hoping for some Dark Knight step up from Batman Begins with the sequel. Until they dropped edwards and got the guy who did treak r treat. Probably a different direction.

If the effects are good in this, I'll be happy. I thought skull island's effects were more cartoony than edwards approached the monsters. I liked his attention to detail and realism with how the monsters moved and interacted. So I'm hoping for more of that and less of the cartoony approach. Though judging by the scene of godzilla picking up a building and impaling something with it, outlook unclear.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2019)

I just want a hot steamy love scene between Godzilla and Anguirus... just like the one we got from "Godzilla Raids Again". If Anguirus isn't available, Rodan works too...

From what I hear, Rodan is going to be a 'bottom boy' anyway. Bwahahahaha.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 9, 2019)

Lets just say Rodan is gunna get around XD


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2019)

Rodan is going to get gangbanged by Godzilla, Ghidorah and Mothra. 

Poor beta Rodan.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2019)

@Jake CENA when are you going to see this?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2019)

Mider T said:


> @Jake CENA when are you going to see this?



Not sure yet. Is it already out?


----------



## The Big G (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 10, 2019)

New spot


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2019)

"New spot" makes me think of a blood stain on the back of a teenage girl's pants who just go her first period.


----------



## Glued (Apr 10, 2019)

They talk as if having a beer with Godzilla is an impossibility.

Who wouldn't want to have a beer with Godzilla. Though it would have to be a pretty big bottle.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 10, 2019)

Mider T said:


> "New spot" makes me think of a blood stain on the back of a teenage girl's pants who just go her first period.



Creep


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2019)

Wonder Mike said:


> Creep


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 10, 2019)

I really wish they weren’t using so many Kaiju at once in this film they should’ve gotten solo films first...it’s almost as bad the DCEU wasting fucking Doomsday in like there 2nd fucking film. 

That said I’m really liking the visuals so far all of the Kaiju look great especially Mothra which is near perfect imo I can’t wait to see that hatching in theatres.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 10, 2019)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I really wish they weren’t using so many Kaiju at once in this film they should’ve gotten solo films first...it’s almost as bad the DCEU wasting fucking Doomsday in like there 2nd fucking film.
> 
> That said I’m really liking the visuals so far all of the Kaiju look great especially Mothra which is near perfect imo I can’t wait to see that hatching in theatres.



As much as I love the idea of it, everyone getting a solo film wouldn’t work if they’re not made by Toho.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 10, 2019)

This property isn't big bucks enough for everyone to get their solo movie anyway. Both godzilla and skull island were successfulish, but only ish. They made around half a billion each (skull island didn't even make 200 mil domestically). That's not really franchise worthy these days. Maybe they feel like they have to go for broke to get the audience. You can tell they're unsure because they dropped edwards and retooled the tone for KotM.

At the end of the day, they have so much shit they can pull from. We don't know whether anyone's going to die in KotM so they can always reoccur. Then there's godzilla v kong. After that we still have mechagodzilla, destroyah, plenty of other kaiju, and the series can take its time if these next two movies are hits.

Godzilla's my guy, so I'm all in either way. I didn't do superhero comics when I was a kid, but I had godzilla toys, even read godzilla comics, saw most of the movies. Even if KotM is just transformers will kaiju, I'm still rooting for it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> This property isn't big bucks enough for everyone to get their solo movie anyway. Both godzilla and skull island were successfulish, but only ish. They made around half a billion each (skull island didn't even make 200 mil domestically). That's not really franchise worthy these days. Maybe they feel like they have to go for broke to get the audience. You can tell they're unsure because they dropped edwards and retooled the tone for KotM.
> 
> At the end of the day, they have so much shit they can pull from. We don't know whether anyone's going to die in KotM so they can always reoccur. Then there's godzilla v kong. After that we still have mechagodzilla, destroyah, plenty of other kaiju, and the series can take its time if these next two movies are hits.
> 
> Godzilla's my guy, so I'm all in either way. I didn't do superhero comics when I was a kid, but I had godzilla toys, even read godzilla comics, saw most of the movies. Even if KotM is just transformers will kaiju, I'm still rooting for it.



Yeah I agree. I'd be surprised if it's a big hit, but am expecting 400-500million dollars... and that might be generous, depending on reviews and competition. 

I remember reading that Toho can't make any real Godzilla movies until 2020 -- the year of "Kong Vs Godzilla". So I'm going to assume that's the final entry in this franchise; Destroyah (the rumored stinger of KotM) will likely be the real enemy of that film. It doesn't matter how successful these movies are. Toho is going to want their property back.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 10, 2019)

That shot of lightning coming out from Ghidora's body was epic.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 10, 2019)

So Elizabeth Olsen isn’t coming back for this film that’s a shame.  

Truth be told as long they don’t die I’m fine with them being used I just don’t want any of them to be killed off for good after just one film.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 10, 2019)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Truth be told as long they don’t die I’m fine with them being used I just don’t want any of them to be killed off for good after just one film.



I'm worried about rodan.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2019)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So Elizabeth Olsen isn’t coming back for this film that’s a shame.
> 
> Truth be told as long they don’t die I’m fine with them being used I just don’t want any of them to be killed off for good after just one film.



Im sure the characters will be fine. They usually kill them off when

-- It's a horror film that wants to emphasize the stakes. 
-- The actors pissed the producers off in some way.
-- Their absence creates a hole in the story. 

I'm more confused/worried that they will reveal that Charles Dance is playing Tom Hiddleton's character from "Kong" and is now a bad guy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I'm worried about rodan.



poor Beta rodan.

He might as well lose to the military...

or maybe even the local policeforce...

or... Godzooky...


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 11, 2019)

You know, now that I take a closer look, Godzilla's atomic breath looks a hell of a lot cooler than it did in the 2014 movie.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 11, 2019)

The Aussie film board says the movie is 132 min long


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2019)

Poor beta Rodan. 

He has become the @Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard of the monsterverse...


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 11, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Poor beta Rodan.
> 
> He has become the @Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard of the monsterverse...


Am i talking to some sort of alpha or something?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> Am i talking to some sort of alpha or something?



Damn straight! I'm your Ghidorah! I'm your Godzilla!

Bow before the King!


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 12, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Damn straight! I'm your Ghidorah! I'm your Godzilla!
> 
> Bow before the King!



You did not come out me everytime you could so...

Not alpha...

A real alpha would have tried to shut me down and not trough the mods.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> You did not come out me everytime you could so...
> 
> Not alpha...
> 
> A real alpha would have tried to shut me down and not trough the mods.



Huh? Deciphering your posts is always tricky, but did you just claim I complained to the mods about you? I've never gone to the mods for anything. I don't even do neg reps.

Plus, all I have to do to 'shut you down' is... let you post normally; then you'll do it yourself.

Edit: I do love how you took seriously what was obviously intended to be silly.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 12, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Huh? Deciphering your posts is always tricky, but did you just claim I complained to the mods about you? I've never gone to the mods for anything. I don't even do neg reps.
> 
> Plus, all I have to do to 'shut you down' is... let you post normally; then you'll do it yourself.
> 
> Edit: I do love how you took seriously what was obviously intended to be silly.


We played chicken and you decided to pull over...

I was just talking about a theoretical poster i would respect.

Do i take it seriously?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> We played chicken and you decided to pull over...
> 
> I was just talking about a theoretical poster i would respect.
> 
> Do i take it seriously?



And once again I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 12, 2019)

Think of it like this. Every time kansas posts he's doing battle. If you ask him a question about a movie or something, he will start wrestling you trying to get you to submit or at least fight back. Like if you saw him in real life and waved hello he would immediately grab your arm and try to throw you over his shoulder. I don't even think he's mad at you, it's just all he wants to do.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Think of it like this. Every time kansas posts he's doing battle. If you ask him a question about a movie or something, he will start wrestling you trying to get you to submit or at least fight back. Like if you saw him in real life and waved hello he would immediately grab your arm and try to throw you over his shoulder. I don't even think he's mad at you, it's just all he wants to do.



In this case though, I prodded him. I probably shouldn't have done that, but I was in a trolling mood.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 13, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> And once again I have no idea what you're talking about.


You once said you will be ignoring me. And you did.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 13, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> You once said you will be ignoring me. And you did.



I've been in an appallingly trollish mood lately.


----------



## The Runner (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 14, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I've been in an appallingly trollish mood lately.


I never use that word...


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> I never use that word...



I did. I'm just f@cking around dude.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 14, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I did. I'm just f@cking around dude.


This is better.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kroczilla (Apr 18, 2019)

Absolutely glorious


----------



## The Big G (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 19, 2019)

^^So they are releasing the final trailer on HBO. Is it gonna be worldwide?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 19, 2019)

Has HBO done this before?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 19, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> Has HBO done this before?


I think they did it with the Entourage movie or some shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2019)

I want this poster in my room


----------



## The Runner (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Etherborn (Apr 22, 2019)

Whatever passes for steroids in the depths of the primordial sea, Godzilla has been hitting it for sure...


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 22, 2019)

Do we have the HBO trailer that aired on Sunday online? I couldn't find it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 23, 2019)

Battle of Gods


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Pilaf (Apr 23, 2019)

Ghidorah has a pack of 17 and counting huh? So it's gonna be a monster mash indeed. Wonder what Mothra's body count is gonna be like.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2019)

Oi, the "humor" is... so... so... lame....

But the trailer looks bad-ass all the same. I liked that moment where all of Ghidorah's heads start biting at Godzilla.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 23, 2019)

Godzilla vs Ghidora.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Apr 23, 2019)

Dat Rodan nuking the entire city


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2019)

Look at Godzilla's poor little arms...

Ghidorah is practically kissing him! Godzilla has a very sensitive neck.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 23, 2019)

My god!

_-zilla.


_
That's right up there with Con Air's "Cy--" "ONARA".


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 23, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Oi, the "humor" is... so... so... lame....
> 
> But the trailer looks bad-ass all the same. I liked that moment where all of Ghidorah's heads start biting at Godzilla.




It looks like a boxing or MMA combo, almost.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 23, 2019)

I hope we get more deep lore on the Titans/MUTOS in general this time around.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 23, 2019)

these fucking trailers are the most majestic epic thing ever 

Alpha Ghidorah takes no prisoners, poor Rodan and Mothra


I assume Godzilla will barely survive his first fight with Ghidorah


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 23, 2019)

whatever


----------



## Hit The Badass (Apr 23, 2019)

They have 17 more monsters 

So many future movies


----------



## Saishin (Apr 23, 2019)

It's so beautiful


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saishin (Apr 23, 2019)

That is the Chinese poster right?


----------



## The Big G (Apr 23, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Look at Godzilla's poor little arms...
> 
> Ghidorah is practically kissing him! Godzilla has a very sensitive neck.



BAD TOUCH BAD TOUCH


----------



## The Big G (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## The Big G (Apr 23, 2019)

Check out the Russian poster

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mider T (Apr 23, 2019)

Looks like Clover.


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Apr 23, 2019)

This film looks so goddamn good.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 24, 2019)

The Big G said:


> Check out the Russian poster



Another excellent poster, they keep outdoing themselves with each new promo.


----------



## Glued (Apr 24, 2019)

This looks like an exxageration.

Isn't Legendary Godzilla 355 feet tall? How big would the sub be?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2019)

Guess I gotta watch the first one soon


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 24, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> This looks like an exxageration.
> 
> Isn't Legendary Godzilla 355 feet tall? How big would the sub be?



It's not a full on sub, just an underwater vehicle that's much smaller.


----------



## Vault (Apr 24, 2019)

Ghidorah cooking 

Too much fire in the trailer. Burning Godzilla incoming?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> This looks like an exxageration.
> 
> Isn't Legendary Godzilla 355 feet tall? How big would the sub be?



I'm sure it's less about accuracy and more about it being a cool poster.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2019)

Newest trailer kinda spoils that Godzilla gets his ass kicked the first time. Lol


----------



## Vault (Apr 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Newest trailer kinda spoils that Godzilla gets his ass kicked the first time. Lol


Ofcourse it does  as he should. Ghidorah has to slump your boy. Godzilla will probably get dimed by Rodan or something. Mothra is a jobber

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2019)

Why wouldn't Godzilla get his ass kicked the first time? It almost always happened when he was a hero. It's how stakes are built. 

The only reason it didn't happen in "Ghidorah, the Three Headed Monster" was that he wasn't the hero yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 25, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Newest trailer kinda spoils that Godzilla gets his ass kicked the first time. Lol



I didn’t need trailers or leaks to figure that out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 25, 2019)

Vault said:


> Ofcourse it does  as he should. Ghidorah has to slump your boy. Godzilla will probably get dimed by Rodan or something. Mothra is a jobber


Take that back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Big G (Apr 25, 2019)

WE'RE GETTING A COVER OF THE BOC'S GODZILLA XD


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 25, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


>



What is that pea brain of yours baffled with this time?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 25, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> What is that pea brain of yours baffled with this time?



Well watch this


and then listen to this


and if they sound like they go together to you, I'll send you that game of thrones rap album to enjoy.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm actually happy that bear mccreary is doing the soundtrack though. I didn't know he was on it. The other songs sound great. They're being released all over youtube.

Not trying to bring the thread down. I've probably been complaining too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 25, 2019)

Yeah that song seemed kind of out-of-place to me too, which worries me. It seemed like half of the trailers are presenting the movie as... I dunno, magical? The use of music is very classical and majestic. The other half of the trailers present it as silly and campy, with some of the dialogue being too goofy for even that 1997 Godzilla movie.

That "Go Go Godzilla" cover seems like it belongs with the latter, although I suspect we'll only hear it in the end credits.

So... what kind of movie are we getting here?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 25, 2019)

On a more cerebral note... do you think there is a gay porn parody of Godzilla called Gayzilla? It seems too obvious, but I don't want to be the one to put that into my search engine. 



Or maybe it would be Dongzilla...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 26, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah that song seemed kind of out-of-place to me too, which worries me. It seemed like half of the trailers are presenting the movie as... I dunno, magical? The use of music is very classical and majestic. The other half of the trailers present it as silly and campy, with some of the dialogue being too goofy for even that 1997 Godzilla movie.
> 
> That "Go Go Godzilla" cover seems like it belongs with the latter, although I suspect we'll only hear it in the end credits.
> 
> So... what kind of movie are we getting here?



Why do I feel like you’re one of those “critics” who likes to share their reviews on social media and only gets like 2 likes? If you’re getting worried about a movie over an obvious credits song being different from trailer music, you’re obviously someone I shouldn’t listen to.


----------



## Xebec (Apr 26, 2019)

Vault said:


> Ofcourse it does  as he should. Ghidorah has to slump your boy. Godzilla will probably get dimed by Rodan or something. Mothra is a jobber


Mothra is the Queen of Monsters


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 26, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> Why do I feel like you’re one of those “critics” who likes to share their reviews on social media and only gets like 2 likes? If you’re getting worried about a movie over an obvious credits song being different from trailer music, you’re obviously someone I shouldn’t listen to.



lol, I'm barely a critic anymore, my friend... I barely ever was... I just don't have a filter and don't care who my opinions piss off. This is my most anticipated film of 2019, so the emotional stakes are high and I have every right to vent any concern because I don't want to be disappointed. It's simply how I deal with hype; so if the film ends up not being all that great, the sting isn't quite as severe. 

Although I'm a little disappointed you chose to ignore the majority of my post, where my concerns are with how half of the trailers present the movie as one thing; the other half present the movie as another. I actually pretty much agreed that it was probably just the ending credits song.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 26, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I actually pretty much agreed that it was probably just the ending credits song.



There is a not so surprising correlation between campy movies and end credit songs that sing about the main character in the movie. Don't necessarily have a problem with campy godzilla. It's just something to notice for people who were already wondering about the tone of the movie.

And for people who don't know, this is a cover of a BOC song (I can't believe I'm a godzilla fan and had no idea)


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 26, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> There is a not so surprising correlation between campy movies and end credit songs that sing about the main character in the movie. Don't necessarily have a problem with campy godzilla. It's just something to notice for people who were already wondering about the tone of the movie.
> 
> And for people who don't know, this is a cover of a BOC song (I can't believe I'm a godzilla fan and had no idea)



Yeah I have no problem with a campy Godzilla, as I grew up primarily with "Godzilla Vs Mechagodzilla" and... *sigh*... Please don't judge me for this, "Godzilla's Revenge". But I prefer movies having accurate marketing campaigns...  

But I guess any potential question, concern, criticism  or anything that isn't glowing praise is frowned upon in these parts. It's like a reverse-Star Wars thread, where any potential praise is frowned upon. Chill the f@ck out and have fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Big G (Apr 27, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> That "Go Go Godzilla" cover seems like it belongs with the latter, although I suspect we'll only hear it in the end credits.
> 
> So... what kind of movie are we getting here?



Its totally the end credits song....and im hella pumped for it


----------



## Glued (Apr 27, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah I have no problem with a campy Godzilla, as I grew up primarily with "Godzilla Vs Mechagodzilla" and... *sigh*... Please don't judge me for this, "Godzilla's Revenge". But I prefer movies having accurate marketing campaigns...
> 
> But I guess any potential question, concern, criticism  or anything that isn't glowing praise is frowned upon in these parts. It's like a reverse-Star Wars thread, where any potential praise is frowned upon. Chill the f@ck out and have fun.



Godzilla isn't an epic that takes place over multiple movies.

Godzilla is a bunch episodic films that takes place over multiple continuities.

I love showa, I love hesei, I love all the 2000 incarnations and I love Legendary. 

Adam West's existence doesn't affect the Dark Knight.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> Godzilla isn't an epic that takes place over multiple movies.
> 
> Godzilla is a bunch episodic films that takes place over multiple continuities.
> 
> ...



Like I said, I have no problem with campy Godzilla.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2019)

So for the sake of amusing myself, I'm going to do a list of the Godzilla movies I love and the ones I dislike; although there's no real order to them. 

MY FAVORITES
1) Gojira; Godzilla, King of the Monsters -- The Japanese version is superior, but I actually like how the American version restructures the original film into its own entity. I'm very fond of both cuts.

2) Godzilla Vs Monster Zero -- Is it strange that I prefer this over "Ghidorah, the Three Headed Monster"? Something about the emphasis on science fiction and seeing a monster battle on another planet always kept this very entertaining for me, even though there isn't that much monster action. It helps that the characters a lot of fun too.

3) Godzilla vs Mechagodzilla -- This was the 'one movie' I never seemed to escape as a kid. Mechagodzilla, in his original form, was one of the best Godzilla villains and the battle scenes are excited. I also love the rather eccentric soundtrack.

4) The Return of Godzilla; Godzilla 1985 -- The original cut is great, while the American one is... well, flawed... but this was my first Godzilla experience and both cuts are among the only Godzilla films I might categorize as horror. I do like how the American version seems to re-edit some scenes to suggest Godzilla is chasing various characters (which is a terrifying thought).

5) Godzilla Vs Biollante -- This might showcase the most consistently solid special effects of the franchise that have mostly aged well. Biollante looks amazing. 

6) Godzilla, Mothra and King Ghidorah: Giant Title Attack -- I had lost interest in Godzilla for many years until I saw this. The CGI has aged somewhat awkwardly, but the visuals have style and imagination, overcoming those issues. I think it's one of the best Godzilla flicks out there.

7) Shin Godzilla -- One of the strangest and imaginative Godzilla flicks, I thought it was perfectly paced in spite of the limited screen-time for the Big G. My only real issue with the movie is... ironically... Godzilla himself, who's overdesigned to the point of being the only incarnation of Godzilla to feel more like a special effect than a character. Nevertheless, the movie makes up for it with energy and style. 

LEAST FAVORITES: It should be noted that most of the Godzilla films I dislike were amongst the ones I did not grow up with as much. I also often flip flop as to how "fun" they can be, so I could change my mind upon subsequent viewings. I also don't know if I hate or even strongly dislike these movies, finding most of them to be mediocre or acceptable. 

1) King Kong Vs Godzilla -- This will piss people off, lol. I hated both the Kong and Godzilla suits, which sort of derailed the experience for me.

2) Destroy all Monsters -- Another one that will annoy people. I do love the finale, but up until then, I thought the plot was relatively standard sci fi stuff that could not keep my interest.

3) Godzilla Vs King Ghidorah -- I did a review on this once and I just disliked a lot about it, which was a surprise, as I kept hearing this was one of the better heisei flicks. 

4) The millennium era, except "GMK" and "Godzilla 2000" -- When I fell in love with "GMK", I immediately watched the two following films and found them to be so bland that I can't remember which is which. "G Vs Megaguirus" wasn't all that either and "Godzilla Final Wars" just made me angry with most of its decisions -- although to be fair, at least the movie stood out.  

I initially wasn't crazy about the anime films either, but they grew on me by the time the third one came out. I wouldn't call them good, but they're interesting in their own way... and no, try as I might, I can't bring myself to hate "Godzilla's Revenge". I still have my old VHS copy of it.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> So for the sake of amusing myself, I'm going to do a list of the Godzilla movies I love and the ones I dislike; although there's no real order to them.
> 
> MY FAVORITES
> 1) Gojira; Godzilla, King of the Monsters -- The Japanese version is superior, but I actually like how the American version restructures the original film into its own entity. I'm very fond of both cuts.
> ...


What about the 1998 Godzilla?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2019)

Mider T said:


> What about the 1998 Godzilla?



I'm not really a fan of it, but I don't hate it either. I saw it upon release when I was like...12... and while I wasn't crazy about Godzilla's redesign, I thought the carnage left in the monsters wake was pretty cool. I was too young to recognize bad acting and dialogue, so I was much kinder to the movie back then than I was when I watched it as an adult. But even then, I find it to be an acceptable (if dumb) monster movie.

Edit: I know it's regarded as not a TRUE Godzilla, but at this point, but is that aspect even worth complaining about anymore? It's like complaining about Michael not being in "Halloween 3". It was worth complaining about years ago, but seems kind of petty in the context of 2019.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2019)

Just to complete, the list, I'll rank everything else as ("meh" = Indifferent), ("OK = I somewhat enjoy them") and "Good" = This should speak for itself). I'm excluding "Son of Godzilla" and "Godzilla Vs Megalon", because they're the only Godzilla films I haven't revisited as an adult, although I remember liking them fine as a kid.

Godzilla Raids Again - Meh

Mothra Vs Godzilla - Good

Ghidorah, the Three Headed Monster - OK

Godzilla Vs the Sea Monster - OK (this probably deserves a meh at best, but it's another childhood favorite)

Godzilla's Revenge - OK (it's bad, but once again, nostalgia keeps it fun for me)

Godzilla Vs the Smog Monster - OK/Meh (I'm not sure... I respect the movie more than like it)

Godzilla Vs Gigan - Meh

Terror of Mechagodzilla - Meh (it might deserve an OK, as it's one of the better made Showa films, but I found it to be somewhat dull overall)

Godzilla Vs Mothra - OK

Godzilla Vs Mechagodzilla II - Good

Godzilla Vs Spacegodzilla - Good (it's not good, per say, but I've always found it to be fun and Spacegodzilla is my favorite villain)

Godzilla Vs Destroyah - Good

Godzilla (1998) - Meh/OK (depending on my mood)

Godzilla 2000 - Meh (it has an AWESOME opening set piece that the rest of the movie can't live up too)

Godzilla (2014) - Good

It's been too long since I've seen the original "Rodan" (which I actually remember disliking) and "Mothra" (I don't remember much at all; as a kid, I didn't like Mothra, whereas I do now). I've never seen Mothra's rebirth trilogy.


----------



## Glued (Apr 27, 2019)

Mider T said:


> What about the 1998 Godzilla?



A usurper that tried to claim the King's throne and steal his name.

But "the king took his head, / left him broken and dead" -Motorhead, King of Kings.


----------



## Pilaf (May 2, 2019)

James Rolfe's got a list, too


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 7, 2019)

Tickets, I need tickets


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 10, 2019)




----------



## BlazingInferno (May 10, 2019)

The final trailer that was shown before Detective Pikachu was slightly different, they replaced a few scenes.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 12, 2019)

King Ghidorah is such a cool monster, I swear. Him and MechaGodzilla are my favourite Godzilla monster villains, though Anguirus has always been my favourite monster overall (the roar, the design, him not giving up). 

I feel they're introducing Ghidorah too early though, but that design is one of the very best he's ever had.


----------



## Glued (May 12, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> though Anguirus has always been my favourite monster



Same here, Anguirus for life.


----------



## blakstealth (May 12, 2019)

If anything, it sounds like the movie will be on an epic scale going by these early impressions.



Also, thank the fuckin lord this is being shown in IMAX 2D.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2019)

Godzilla can’t win without help.  And the humans probably won’t be enough.  Mothra might have to come to his aid.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 12, 2019)

The only times Godzilla has been able to win without help against King Ghidorah have been in the Heisei Godzilla vs King Ghidorah (though in that one, Ghidorah choked, no pun intended, at the last second when he was about to kill Godzilla) and in GMK. In all other times Godzilla has always been helped by other monsters or humans. Heck, the latest incarnation of Ghidorah has him as an interdimensional cosmic demon. Godzilla only didn't die against him purely because of plot, and Ghidorah again choking at the last second.


----------



## Glued (May 12, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> The only times Godzilla has been able to win without help against King Ghidorah have been in the Heisei Godzilla vs King Ghidorah (though in that one, Ghidorah choked, no pun intended, at the last second when he was about to kill Godzilla) and in GMK. In all other times Godzilla has always been helped by other monsters or humans. Heck, the latest incarnation of Ghidorah has him as an interdimensional cosmic demon. Godzilla only didn't die against him purely because of plot, and Ghidorah again choking at the last second.



As much as I love Anguirus, Godzilla basically carried the fight against Ghidorah and Gigan.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 12, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> As much as I love Anguirus, Godzilla basically carried the fight against Ghidorah and Gigan.


Godzilla was getting stomped to hell and back there. Needed the puny humans to be saved. Only beatdown he got that was worse was when MechaGodzilla reduced him to a blood sprinkler. He could not have defeated Ghidorah without Anguirus either.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2019)

The only time Anguirus was useful as an ally was in "Destroy All Monsters". While he's presence was necessary in "Godzilla Vs Gigan", it's only because he kept one enemy busy while Godzilla fought the other.

Sadly, in the original script -- which was a combination of "G Vs Gigan" and "G Vs Megalon" -- Anguirus actually had both Gigan and Megalon on the ropes in different fights, although in both cases, either Gigan or Megalon would show up to assist the other and beat down Anguirus until Godzilla showed up.


----------



## Glued (May 12, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> Godzilla was getting stomped to hell and back there. Needed the puny humans to be saved. Only beatdown he got that was worse was when MechaGodzilla reduced him to a blood sprinkler. He could not have defeated Ghidorah without Anguirus either.



The aliens built a giant Godzilla statue that shot Godzilla with lazer beams.

Anguirus made a great effort to save Godzilla, but was tossed aside by King Ghidorah.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2019)

The scene where Godzilla holds Ghidorah while Anguirus spike shells him was pretty bad-ass though.


----------



## Glued (May 12, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> The scene where Godzilla holds Ghidorah while Anguirus spike shells him was pretty bad-ass though.



Yeah, I'm glad my boy got in some awesome hits.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2019)

Mothra!?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Mothra!?


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mothra got fucking demolished.  As a long time fan.  I felt empty asf after that ass kicking.


----------



## Glued (May 15, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Rukia said:


> Mothra got fucking demolished.  As a long time fan.  I felt empty asf after that ass kicking.






You could have put it in spoiler tags.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> You could have put it in spoiler tags.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2019)

Gawd, my dick is so hard for this movie


----------



## Glued (May 19, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Gawd, my dick is so hard for this movie



Weiss, you are my brother. Godzilla for life.


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2019)

Ghidorah though!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 19, 2019)

cleganebowl monsterbowl get hype


----------



## The Big G (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 19, 2019)

A good boi.


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Mothra got fucking demolished.  As a long time fan.  I felt empty asf after that ass kicking.


Told you dude  jobber extraordinaire


----------



## teddy (May 19, 2019)

Preordered imax tickets


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 19, 2019)

Im going on the 28-th


----------



## MartialHorror (May 19, 2019)

Should I order IMAX 2D or 3D tickets?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 19, 2019)

2D


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Should I order IMAX 2D or 3D tickets?


No point


----------



## MartialHorror (May 19, 2019)

Vault said:


> No point



No point in what? Seeing it in 3D? In IMAX? At all?


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> No point in what? Seeing it in 3D? In IMAX? At all?


IMAX 2D is plenty fine. No point for 3D

Dont even remember the last film which used 3D effectively. Gravity perhaps?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 19, 2019)

Vault said:


> IMAX 2D is plenty fine. No point for 3D
> 
> Dont even remember the last film which used 3D effectively. Gravity perhaps?



Got it. lol, those opening 3D credits are always pretty amazing. I saw "Endgame" in 3D and there were a few moments which popped out nicely from it, but that's it... although thankfully, it wasn't distracting either. I was leaning towards 2D with this, as it looks like a lot of the action will be at night and dark lighting does not go well with 3D.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 19, 2019)

First was Clair de Lune.

Last is Somewhere Over the Rainbow.

Fucking epic.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 20, 2019)

Also -- I don't see how the eventual Godzilla vs. Kong trailer could top the Over the Rainbow trailer.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 20, 2019)




----------



## BlazingInferno (May 20, 2019)

Hard to believe we’re getting another American Godzilla movie next year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2019)

@Vault 


*Spoiler*: __ 



if it takes multiple Alphas to defeat Ghidorah.  Then did Ghidorah really lose?  What are your thoughts?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



poor mothra


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 23, 2019)

Stfu Rukia,  stop spoiling


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 23, 2019)

While Rukia never deserves to be defended, he is using tags.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2019)

Am I the only one who sees this poster and thinks they're having a big, perverse, angry threesome?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 23, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Am I the only one who sees this poster and thinks they're having a big, perverse, angry threesome?


but there are 4 characters on the poster


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> but there are 4 characters on the poster



Rodan likes to watch. 

Actually, he looks pretty angry, so he's clearly being cucked...


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 23, 2019)

I can't believe this just hit me. Toho in the Showa era made the real very first cinematic universe, like, actually using Marvel's formula and all. It made solo films of their monsters first and then had them crossover all set in the same continuity and universe:
Solo films

Godzilla
Mothra
Rodan
Varan
Fight of the Gargantuas
Crossovers and event movies:

Godzilla vs Ghidorah
Monster X
Son of Godzilla
Monster Island
Most people don't even know this. Heck, even James Rolfe didn't catch on this, instead saying Universal monsters did it first despite not being the same thing.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> I can't believe this just hit me. Toho in the Showa era made the real very first cinematic universe, like, actually using Marvel's formula and all. It made solo films of their monsters first and then had them crossover all set in the same continuity and universe:
> Solo films
> 
> Godzilla
> ...



To be fair, the continuity is sort of vague because the early Showa flicks don't really acknowledge each-other. You would think, for example, that Godzilla would be referenced in "Rodan" or "Mothra", but it's treated like they're the first giant monsters Japan has dealt with.


----------



## Pilaf (May 23, 2019)

Continuity in the Godzilla franchise in general is spotty. There are more timelines and soft reboots here than anywhere else outside of comics.


----------



## The Big G (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Glued (May 23, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> I can't believe this just hit me. Toho in the Showa era made the real very first cinematic universe, like, actually using Marvel's formula and all. It made solo films of their monsters first and then had them crossover all set in the same continuity and universe:
> Solo films
> 
> Godzilla
> ...



Universal Studios Dark Universe says, "Hold my beer."


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2019)

I LOVE IT! I'm thrilled that they're using the classic theme, but updating in a way I haven't heard before... while being just as awesome. I kind of have a feeling that it won't be in the movie all that much and will probably only be heard during the final battle, but just like how Godzilla's atomic breath was used sparingly to great effect in the 2014 film, I'm sure it will be amazing when this starts blaring.


----------



## The Big G (May 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2019)

SO MUCH FUCKIN MONSTER BATTLE PORN 

Ghidorah 
Burning/Red Gojira


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2019)

Ugh, I hate that music... but the effects looked so cool!

Anyway -- got my tickets for about 1PM next Friday.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2019)

Tuesday


----------



## The Big G (May 24, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Ugh, I hate that music... but the effects looked so cool!
> 
> Anyway -- got my tickets for about 1PM next Friday.



MOTHRA SAID KNOCK YOU OUT


----------



## Hit The Badass (May 24, 2019)

First John Wick 3 

Now this 

We are in movies heaven rn


----------



## The Big G (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2019)

The Big G said:


> MOTHRA SAID KNOCK YOU OUT


Not happening.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 25, 2019)

This film is going to kill me! They are bringing Mothra's theme back, I just can't right now


----------



## MartialHorror (May 25, 2019)

The Big G said:


>



Yikes, Rodan is a lot bigger than Mothra... and he'll probably still get spanked. 



Wonder Mike said:


> This film is going to kill me! They are bringing Mothra's theme back, I just can't right now



That's a very good rendition. Anyone know if Ghidorah's theme is making a comeback too?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 25, 2019)

By the way, did that last TV spot more or less spoil Vera Farmiga's characters death?

She appears to be laying on the ground in the rain, saying "long live the king" as if she's struggling to get it out... Looks like a death scene to me... 

I don't actually know if she lives or dies, so I don't count my post as a spoiler, but that TV spot might be guilty of it.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 25, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> That's a very good rendition. Anyone know if Ghidorah's theme is making a comeback too?



It's e new theme I reckon


----------



## MartialHorror (May 25, 2019)

Wonder Mike said:


> It's e new theme I reckon



I'm not really as sold on this one as I am on the other renditions, but you can definitely hear notes from his classic theme in there. It's probably the type of music that will blend in nicely with the scene, but not the kind I'd listen to on my own.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 26, 2019)

I like it. I gives an eerie feeling of impending disaster. Well, Ghidorah basically


----------



## Pilaf (May 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glued (May 26, 2019)

oh lord, they need to send someone to skull island to teach King Kong thunderpunch, maybe even jolt tackle.


----------



## Pilaf (May 27, 2019)

Appropriate since the Monsterverse Kong will likely have lightning powers, since the Toho version did.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2019)

Think they will have the balls to show the monsters in broad daylight with no clouds or mist hiding anything?
Kappa


----------



## S (May 27, 2019)

Gonna see it tomorrow, i hope it's good.


----------



## The Big G (May 28, 2019)

I got IMAX tickets for Thursdays


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 28, 2019)

Japs sure know how to premiere a Godzilla movie. The blue carpet is fucking cool.


----------



## Glued (May 28, 2019)

Poor Tokyo, they have to rebuild every time Godzilla takes a stroll.


----------



## Amol (May 28, 2019)

I wonder how this movie will affect Aladdin. Both have same kind of fans. 
I wanted to go and watch John Wick 3 but I couldn't so I guess I am watching this. 
Do we have early reactions out?


----------



## Glued (May 28, 2019)

Amol said:


> I wonder how this movie will affect Aladdin. *Both have same kind of fans.*



huh?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> huh?



I think he's referring to them simply being big budgeted blockbusters, in which... Yeah, I guess... but I think "Aladdin" is more of a family friendly affair, whereas "Godzilla" has been marketing itself as a completely different beast... admittedly, I'm still not entirely sure what it's marketing itself as -- as 50% of the trailers are campy as f@ck and the other 50% is going for a more elegant, classy kind of movie... At least the trailers have been consistent with appealing towards Godzilla fanboys.

I wouldn't be surprised if "Aladdin" wins the weekend though. A large part of it will depend on how good this Godzilla is. I just don't think there is a big market for Kaiju flicks. "Pacific Rim" underperformed, its sequel flopped. "Godzilla (2014)" was successful, but I remember hearing reports that its numbers were a little underwhelming and "Kong: Skull Island" might've done better, but its numbers were also a little soft considering how Kong's brand has a little more prestige than Godzilla's.


----------



## Amol (May 28, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> huh?


Young Audience. 
Monsters are actually very popular with kids(for example Hulk's popularity with kids) and who didn't grow up watching Aladdin. 
Young Adults too.


----------



## Amol (May 28, 2019)

And they both being blockbusters kind of movies helps too.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2019)

I think I did a list where I talk about my favorite Godzilla films and least favorite, but I'm in the mood of ranking the entire series, so... I'm leaving out "Son of Godzilla" or "Godzilla Vs Megalon" because it's been too long since I've seen them and I barely remember "Gigantis, The Fire Monster" (the english cut of "Godzilla Raids Again"), although I am including both the original "Godzilla" and the American version as two separate movies. 

Also, this isn't meant to be for objective quality, but for my personal tastes. I've always enjoyed "Godzilla Vs the Sea Monster" simply for its tropical setting and adventure-themed tone. But "Ghidorah the Three Headed Monster" is still the better movie. This is only based on memory, so I might change my mind later on. 

Gojira
The Return of Godzilla 
Godzilla, Mothra, King Ghidorah: Giant Monsters All-Out Attack 
Shin Godzilla 
Godzilla Vs Biollante 
Godzilla 1985
Godzilla, King of the Monsters
Godzilla Vs Mechagodzilla 
Godzilla Vs Spacegodzilla 
Godzilla Vs Monster Zero 
Godzilla Vs Destroyah
Godzilla Vs Mechagodzilla II 
Mothra Vs Godzilla (1960's)
Godzilla (2014) 
Godzilla Vs the Sea Monster 
Godzilla Vs the Smog Monster 
Ghidorah, the Three Headed Monster
Godzilla's Revenge (pure nostalgia)
Godzilla Vs Mothra (1990's)
Godzilla: Planet Eater
Godzilla 2000 
Godzilla: City at the Edge of Battle 
Godzilla (1998) 
Godzilla Raids Again
Terror of Mechagodzilla 
Godzilla: Planet of the Monsters 
Destroy All Monsters 
Godzilla Vs Gigan 
King Kong Vs Godzilla 
Godzilla Vs Megaguirus
Godzilla: Final Wars 
Godzilla Against Mechagodzilla/ Tokyo SOS (can't remember which was which) 
Godzilla Vs King Ghidorah


----------



## Glued (May 28, 2019)

Amol said:


> Young Audience.
> Monsters are actually very popular with kids(for example Hulk's popularity with kids) and who didn't grow up watching Aladdin.
> Young Adults too.



ah



MartialHorror said:


> I think he's referring to them simply being big budgeted blockbusters, in which... Yeah, I guess... but I think "Aladdin" is more of a family friendly affair, whereas "Godzilla" has been marketing itself as a completely different beast... admittedly, I'm still not entirely sure what it's marketing itself as -- as 50% of the trailers are campy as f@ck and the other 50% is going for a more elegant, classy kind of movie... At least the trailers have been consistent with appealing towards Godzilla fanboys.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if "Aladdin" wins the weekend though. A large part of it will depend on how good this Godzilla is. I just don't think there is a big market for Kaiju flicks. "Pacific Rim" underperformed, its sequel flopped. "Godzilla (2014)" was successful, but I remember hearing reports that its numbers were a little underwhelming and "Kong: Skull Island" might've done better, but its numbers were also a little soft considering how Kong's brand has a little more prestige than Godzilla's.



I think Godzilla will live up the hype.

I don"t want a bait and switch like with Bryan Cranston in 2014.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

jsut got back from this ...

need to process this magnificent movie, but immediate first question


*HAS ANYONE HERE SEEN IT ALREADY ? IS THERE ANY SOUL THAT I CAN TALK TO AND DISCUSS THE WHOLE THING WITH ??*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

MVPs are:

Godzilla
Mothra
GHIDORAH - holy balls, what a fucking raid boss


Rodan was ..

*Spoiler*: __ 



the biggest fucking beta bitch Ive ever seen


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

easily best Godzilla movie and maybe one of the most visually striking/jaw-dropping films I've ever seen

*everything is so big, hard, heavy and magnificent 


*






this was a love letter to Godzilla, Ghidorah, Mothra and the whole Godzilla/Toho-verse **


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

there are cool credits that you *need* to pay attention too

*there is an after-credits scene*


and overall there are *2* sequel hooks


----------



## The Big G (May 28, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> MVPs are:
> 
> Godzilla
> Mothra
> ...



So like we've been saying...he's Vegeta XD


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

God I hope this director gets to make Godzillas 3, 4 & 5 etc.

soooooooooo much better than 2014 movie


even the human characters are way better


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

about the KING moniker:

you can count *4 *"royals" I suppose


*Spoiler*: _SPOILERS, DONT CLICK YET_ 



1) Godzilla - *King* of the Monsters (Titans), crowned at the end and all
2)* King* Ghidorah - the single strongest alpha Titan, a living moving hurricane/lightning storm, survivor of Oxygen Destroyer & regenerator extraordinaire and scourge of the planet (they dont call him King Ghidorah in the movie IIRC, just Ghidorah/_Monster Zero_, but still)
3) Mothra - *Queen* of the Monsters and rightfully so <3
4)* King* Kong - what is a King do a God ? (and yes that line is in the film) .. see ya in 2020 !


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

one thing is that now it will be insanely hard for "Godzilla vs Kong" to have a villain (common big enemy monster etc.) as good as this had


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

@Rukia @Jake CENA have you guys seen it yet ?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> God I hope this director gets to make Godzillas 3, 4 & 5 etc.
> 
> soooooooooo much better than 2014 movie
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, the contract between Legendary and Toho expires after "King Kong Vs Godzilla" and I doubt it will be renewed, as Toho can't make any movies until 2020 and they really want too..

I just noticed Adam Wingard is the director of "Kong Vs Godzilla"... That is an odd choice... as these days, he's mostly known for "Blair Witch" (which under-performed) and "Death Note" (the controversial netflix one). 



Shiba D. Inu said:


> one thing is that now it will be insanely hard for "Godzilla vs Kong" to have a villain (common big enemy monster etc.) as good as this had



I was originally hoping that Ghidorah would be saved until "King Kong Vs Godzilla", as that would be a fight we've never gotten before... I assume now that the final villain will be Destroyah, or maybe an entirely new one, but I haven't seen the movie, so...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

Ghidorah was already my favorite all-time monster ever even before this movie, but this sealed the deal 





MartialHorror said:


> Unfortunately, the contract between Legendary and Toho expires after "King Kong Vs Godzilla" and I doubt it will be renewed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

there are several different uses of the "Toho Godzilla theme" and each one was


----------



## Funta (May 28, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> one thing is that now it will be insanely hard for "Godzilla vs Kong" to have a villain (common big enemy monster etc.) as good as this had



destroyah. 
Or maybe mechagodzilla and mecha king kong  tag team battle.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> about the KING moniker:
> 
> you can count *4 *"royals" I suppose
> 
> ...


Wait the Kong film is in 2020?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> Wait the Kong film is in 2020?


MARCH 2020

time to go bananas !


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Unfortunately, the contract between Legendary and Toho expires after "King Kong Vs Godzilla" and I doubt it will be renewed, as Toho can't make any movies until 2020 and they really want too..
> 
> I just noticed Adam Wingard is the director of "Kong Vs Godzilla"... That is an odd choice... as these days, he's mostly known for "Blair Witch" (which under-performed) and "Death Note" (the controversial netflix one).
> 
> ...


It will be renewed. Money talks


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

seriously dont click my spoilers 



when Ghidorah

*Spoiler*: __ 



no sold Oxygen Destroyer




and then when they revealed *why* he could ..


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> MARCH 2020
> 
> time to go bananas !


@Rukia My Money is on Kong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> seriously dont click my spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did They mention Kong or did he made an appearance whether it be after credits etc?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> Did They mention Kong or did he made an appearance whether it be after credits etc?


probably not a spoiler, but


*Spoiler*: __ 



the credits were chock full of Kong teases, but thats it

they werent subtle about it 






the very last post-credits scene isnt about Kong


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> probably not a spoiler, but
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Kinda wanted them to show Kong fully grown, just dispatching a Huge ass Kaiju himself looking at the horizon and decided to go for a swim.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

Ghidorah learned

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seismic Toss




Godzilla learned

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thermonuclear pulse/explosion





both were super effective


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> It will be renewed. Money talks



Yeah, but it depends on what gives them more money. "Shin Godzilla" showed that Toho could make a lot of cash on the property. If memory serves, it made more money in Japan than "Godzilla (2014)".

The only way I could see it happening is if they make a deal where Legendary can continue to pay licensing fees, produce their movies AND allow Toho to do their own at the same time... which will over-saturate the market for both of them.

I was thinking maybe they could work out a deal where they take turns, but that wouldn't really help the issue. I remember a lot of people being confused when "Godzilla 2000" was released, as they were expecting a sequel to the 1998 movie.

Edit: Remember above everything else, Toho seems to view the Hollywood Godzilla flicks as excuses to revive the brand themselves. Part of the reason the 1998 film didn't get a sequel was that Toho's licensing fees are steep. From a marketing standpoint, "Kong Vs Godzilla" will be about as epic as a monster movie can get... unless they somehow find a way to cross-over with Gamera (which will never happen).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

I dont see why Shin Godzilla and MonsterVerse cant co-exist


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, but it depends on what gives you more money. "Shin Godzilla" showed that Toho could make a lot of cash on the property. If memory serves, it made more money in Japan than "Godzilla (2014)".
> 
> The only way I could see it happening is if they make a deal where Legendary can continue to pay licensing fees, produce their movies AND allow Toho to do their own at the same time... which will over-saturate the market for both of them.
> 
> I was thinking maybe they could work out a deal where they take turns, but that wouldn't really help the issue. I remember a lot of people being confused when "Godzilla 2000" was released, as they were expecting a sequel to the 1998 movie.


Over saturate? Nigguh how many fucking giant monster movies are happening right now ? We have 3-5 cbm flicks a year.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

Ken Watanabe tho 


what a god


----------



## Karma (May 28, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu 

How many monsters were shown/mentioned?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> Over saturate? Nigguh how many fucking giant monster movies are happening right now ? We have 3-5 cbm flicks a year.



What do you count as now? 

"Godzilla" and "Skull Island" were soft hits. 

"Pacific Rim" underperformed and its sequel outright bombed.

"Colossal", which also marketed itself as a Kaiju flick, bombed.

"Rampage" did alright. 

The comic book films are like the hottest property out there right now, whereas Kaiju flicks can't seem to build up that same kind of momentum. Admittedly, a lot will ride on the success of "King Kong Vs Godzilla". But once again, where do you go from there? "The Avengers" didn't encounter this same issue because there were a lot more superheroes to bring into the fold. There aren't any more monsters that can be brought into the Kaijuverse that will guarantee money.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2019)

Karma said:


> @Shiba D. Inu
> 
> How many monsters were shown/mentioned?



The real question is... does Anguirus appear?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

Karma said:


> @Shiba D. Inu
> 
> How many monsters were shown/mentioned?



*Spoiler*: __ 



shown extensively - just the 4 mains
shown very briefly or even just a few frames - like close to 10 probably, didnt count (this included a MUTO)

a number of 17 (or more) was mentioned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> The real question is... does Anguirus appear?


I think _something Anguirus-like_ _*was*_ there


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

Mothra best waifu


----------



## Karma (May 28, 2019)

39 on RT and 50 on metacritic


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2019)

You really expect a positive critical response for this


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2019)

Karma said:


> 39 on RT and 50 on metacritic



49% now... 

Godzilla's never been a critical darling, but it is disappointing all the same... Not going to stop me from spending money on it though!


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> You really expect a positive critical response for this



Both the 2014 and Kong Skull Island got a positive reception, so if this fumbles in that area, it would mean something. But it really comes down to who makes the most noise -- fanboys, general moviegoers or critics. "Aladdin" obviously showed that general moviegoers word of mouth can conquer a lukewarm critical response. 

But ratings from websites like RT can vary wildly this early anyway, so all this means is that it's not going to achieve critical acclaim, which a movie like this doesn't necessarily need.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 28, 2019)

I saw this coming from a mile away (YOU KNOW WHO IT IS) so I'm not disappointed, but it's the third strike on my hollywood year. Glass, alita and godzilla. 2019 struck out. Meanwhile bullshit I wasn't even looking forward to like endgame turned out great. God works in mysterious ways.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2019)

I'm not reading the reviews outside of the brief summaries on rotten tomatoes, but at least the main point of contention seems to be

-- Some say Godzilla isn't in it that much, while others say that it has a lot of monster action... To be fair, it seemed obvious that Godzilla would probably be taken out quickly until the climax based on the trailer. So I assume most of the screen-time is dedicated to the other monsters.

-- Praise for the monster action, but containing nothing else of note.

So at least so far... I would say that this movie is probably going to be fun, but nothing special at best... Mediocre at worst? The reviews seem more lukewarm than hostile or enthusiastic, but I'm more interested in what Godzilla fanboys like myself think. Like I said, Godzilla has never been a critical darling.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

movie is 10/10 

and theres plenty of Godzilla

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

like its impossible to think that Godzilla 2014 is better than this  (or even equal)


----------



## The Big G (May 28, 2019)

52% on RT now

A FIRE RISES


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> movie is 10/10
> 
> and theres plenty of Godzilla



I have to admit... your enthusiasm is contagious. 

But if this disappoints me, I will stuff all of Steven Seagal's direct-to-video flicks in all of your orifices and chain you into "The Last Jedi" NF forum, where you wont be allowed outside until you've deciphered every Kamal post ever written. And then I will give you a neg rep.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> deciphered every Kamal post ever written.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2019)

The Big G said:


> 52% on RT now
> 
> A FIRE RISES


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2019)

54%

I'm pretty sure that fire is also rising from my pants.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)

I was rooting for Ghidorah the whole movie btw


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2019)




----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 28, 2019)

so this movie is shit huh

lmfao

wonder if it's crossing $150m dom, probably not


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 28, 2019)

ATastyMuffin said:


> so this movie is shit huh
> 
> lmfao
> 
> wonder if it's crossing $150m dom, probably not



I think they can get there if they release another tv spot with gangster's paradise this time, just like the sonic trailer. Mama said knock you out was a good try but it's not enough.


----------



## Glued (May 28, 2019)

Those critics need to take the rod out of their asses.


----------



## teddy (May 29, 2019)

I mean...no one gives a shit about how nonsensical the next fast and furious is going to be so long as the action is good and they can get some laughs


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Hit The Badass (May 29, 2019)

These same critics loved Last Jedi and tore apart fun movie like Skull Island 

I could care less about their reviews


----------



## Jake CENA (May 29, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Rukia @Jake CENA have you guys seen it yet ?



Not yet. I still haven’t seen John Wick and Aladdin and now this shits up. 

I can’t find the time right now to see any movies. But I’ll try this weekend.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2019)

See this over Aladdin for sure


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2019)

Imagine being so retarded  as to want less monster fighting in a kaiju movie



Anyway,  all the human characters were fine and their screen time was balanced


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2019)

To be clear there IS human and family drama in this,  for sure


But its better than in 2014 and theres more monster screen time too


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 29, 2019)

people losing their shit over this bombing in reviews are pretty funny

Pacific Rim got okay reviews, Shin Godzilla got good reviews, Jurassic Park is widely regarded as a classic, Cloverfield was also warmly received

heck, Skull Island and 2014 Zilla got RT scores in the 70s, yet when this flops it's the critics who need to "lighten up" lool

maybe it just sucks folks


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2019)

as I said - anyone who seriously tries to suggest that 2014 Godzilla is better than/equal to this - needs to be locked up in an asylum


Skull Island could _maybe_ at least be debatable, it was at least a fun movie



anyway I have trust in our local NF Gojira fandom


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2019)

> _Godzilla: King of the Monsters_ *delivers spectacular kaiju action*





> 56%


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2019)

I just realized that this isnt just a meme 

*Goji vs Ghidorah is actually the kaiju version of Dio vs Jotaro* OwO (or .. Dio vs Jotaro is the anime version of Gojira vs Ghidorah)

EVEN THE COLOR SCHEMES MATCH  so perfect
evil yellow/golden vs good dark-ish blue/black


in this movie 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ghidorah even controls the other kaiju, like Dio had his many minions
and Gojira has allies like Jotaro did - Mothra and some humans

Ghidorah is stronger at first until Godzillas/Jotaros pwoer-up

GHIDORAH EVEN REGENERATES LIKE DIO





my mind is blown


----------



## Pilaf (May 29, 2019)

The Lamestream Media critics are upset that an empowered fat lesbian black whammen didn't finish off Ghidorah.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 29, 2019)

yikes


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2019)

Muffin reminds me of an Oscar awards committee member


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 29, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> as I said - anyone who seriously tries to suggest that 2014 Godzilla is better than/equal to this - needs to be locked up in an asylum



I dunno, I had more fun with 2014 godzilla than like pacific rim, and thought the kaiju in pacific rim weren't as interesting to watch. There was more of them and they were more colorful and rubbery, but I'd rather watch the 2014 kaiju than the PR kaiju. I liked the wild animal approach better than the splashy ufotable videogame cutscene approach and I liked the build up too.


----------



## Hit The Badass (May 29, 2019)

Most reviewer now be like:


----------



## Pilaf (May 29, 2019)

The fans are wrong again, I guess.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 29, 2019)

So Muffin is still continuing the hate boner train since Endgame


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I dunno, I had more fun with 2014 godzilla than like pacific rim, and thought the kaiju in pacific rim weren't as interesting to watch. There was more of them and they were more colorful and rubbery, but I'd rather watch the 2014 kaiju than the PR kaiju. I liked the wild animal approach better than the splashy ufotable videogame cutscene approach and I liked the build up too.


Wow...


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 29, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Wow...



Pacific rim was one of those movies I saw on my own killing time before a delayed flight, and I walked out sometime around the fight where the robot broke out the sword. That's how bored I was. I wasn't, like, mad. I don't remember anticipating the movie. It was just boring (and I started worrying the flight might leave early).

:gitgud

I'm not a movie snob and I love effects heavy flicks, but the green screen videogamey cartoony stuff just does not do it for me. I like the effects to try and look real. I like the creatures to approximate real things. So when the kaiju are bendy and rubbery and jumping around in dayglo slow motion and they don't have much weight to them, I'm not having as much fun as when they're being shot like they're real things mulling around. Dunno.


----------



## kluang (May 29, 2019)

Just saw it. Don't care much about the humans, except Serizawa. He is awesome. But man the action and monster throwdown is epic as fuck.

9/10 - Need more Mothra screen time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pilaf (May 29, 2019)

Mosura - the strong female character we actually want.


----------



## Pilaf (May 29, 2019)

Whenever someone says "Ellen Ripley was the first strong female sci fi protag" and I'm over here like

_ Mosura ya Mosura_

_ Dongan kasakuyan indo muu_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (May 29, 2019)

Why do they always double down on human drama  always bogged down these films

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2019)

Vault said:


> Why do they always double down on human drama  always bogged down these films


They think we won't be able to relate to what's going on otherwise .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> Mosura - the strong female character we actually want.


Mothra Monsterborn, Khaleesi


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2019)

kluang said:


> Just saw it. Don't care much about the humans, except Serizawa. He is awesome. But man the action and monster throwdown is epic as fuck.
> 
> 9/10 - Need more Mothra screen time


my fav moments:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ghidorah awakens
Ghidorah as a living lightning storm
Ghidorah no sells Oxygen Destroyer, which kills Godzilla, adn then regenerates a head
they reveal that Ghidorah is "from the stars" and not an Earth native Titan
Mothras birth and pretty much every Mothra appearance
every time a variation of the main Godzilla theme started playing
Ghidorah hijacks the humans plan and takes control of all the monsters in the world from atop the volcano - "Long Live The King"
Serizawas final scene
Ghidorah eating the electricity and unleashing that omnidirectional discharge
"Seismic Toss"
thermonuclear Godzilla melting the city just by being there and unleashing nuclear pulses by flexing
Hail to The King at the end
post-credits stinger




so basically more than half the movie


----------



## Pilaf (May 29, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Chris Stuckman said something similar.
> 
> Apparently The characters are still lame people who says cheesy 90s shit. And this movie only delivers in monster fights.




Ah, Stuckman… the "big Godzilla fan" who has seen like 2 of 30 plus Godzilla movies.


----------



## Hit The Badass (May 29, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> Ah, Stuckman… the "big Godzilla fan" who has seen like 2 of 30 plus Godzilla movies.


Shut up Pilaf! He has grown up with Godzilla movies!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2019)

I wanna see a reimagined Biollante in one of Legendary Godzilla movies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (May 29, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I wanna see a reimagined Biollante in one of Legendary Godzilla movies




Biollante is the precursor to my main man, SpaceGodzilla.


----------



## Karma (May 29, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu 

Did any monster beside Godzilla live and if so do u think they will show up in the next movie?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2019)

Karma said:


> @Shiba D. Inu
> 
> *Did any monster beside Godzilla live* and if so do u think they will show up in the next movie?


yes


*Spoiler*: __ 



only Mothra & Ghidorah died (and even then - watch post-credits)




sure, some could .. if there is a next movie =/ (I mean after Kong)


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2019)

The rating dropped to the 40's again.

I suspect this is going to be another "Pacific Rim 2"... and I'm not referring to its box office intake, just that it's sort of the anti-thesis to the first.

Whereas the first seemed more grounded in reality, the sequel is going for cheesy fun.

Whereas the first emphasized the weight and size of the monsters with their slow, lumbering movements, this has its monsters be a lot more agile and quick.

This one looks like it has more color too, although this point is somewhat undermined by all of the shots of the monsters fighting in the dark, with a storm raging...

The difference is Godzilla fans seem somewhat divided on the first film, whereas everyone liked "Pacific Rim", so being the anti-thesis might be better?

I'll have to laugh at myself though if I see the movie and come to a completely different opinion.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2019)

It’s nice to see Zhang Ziyi again.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2019)

Just a word on critics and the like, 

The reason why they don't like these kinds of movies is because they're blatantly made for mass consumption and critics have to go through them all, so something like "Godzilla 2" is going to feel trite to them. We all talk about "who cares about the human stuff?", but whether you realize or not, you do care about the human stuff. It's what keeps you invested in monsters aren't rampaging and believe it or not, if you timed how often Godzilla is on screen throughout most of these films, you'd probably be surprised at how limited his screen-time usually is. 

I sometimes feel like saying "we just want to see monsters fight" is indirectly insulting the base and that same excuse can easily be used to defend "Transformers" (we just want to see robots fight). Same with the "the dialogue has always been cheesy" defenses, which isn't the same, as this movie isn't being dubbed over. It makes the fandom seem kind of insecure. 

On the other hand, every review is going to be different. I watched Jeremy Jahn's video and the points I took home were

-- He's not really a Godzilla fan, but he did like the 2014 movie.
-- He liked the 2014 movie because it emphasized the scale and weight of the monsters, with the action being shot from a human's perspective (once again, scale). 
-- He didn't care for this one as much because the monsters seemed quicker and more agile, once again reflecting my comparison to the "Pacific Rim" movies. I consider this to be a case of "apples and oranges" though... and he happened to favor apples in this scenario. I can go either way myself. 
-- He thought it the dialogue was really cheesy, which contrasted with the films attempts to take itself seriously, which to be fair... has been my issue with the entire marketing campaign. 
-- He found the human story convoluted.
-- He did concede that there were many cool and fun moments, with a lot of material being designed to make the fanboys happy.  


Those are all fair points, because he's discussing the movie through his own perspective and is open about that. So if I'm a viewer and I'm a Godzilla fanboy who doesn't have the same enthusiasm for the 2014 movie, I'll just nod my head and move on to some sort of critic whose tastes will mirror my own. That should be more important than a rotten tomato score or a fanbase lashing out at the critics because they didn't like a movie... the fanbase hasn't even really seen yet.

It's like how some critics are going to dislike comic book movies... You probably shouldn't rely on them to help you decide whether or not "Spider-Man: Homecoming" is worth seeing in theaters. Their opinions might sway you on other, different kinds of films, but you should always seek out critics who like the same movies you do. 

Of course -- this obviously doesn't matter if you've already decided you're going to see it. Godzilla could have a 0% on Rotten Tomatoes and I'd still be there opening night. Probably naked.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2019)

Aladdin was in the 50’s and it legitimately is as good as possible.  So don’t worry about the critics.  Show some independence and decide whether or not _you _liked it!


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Aladdin was in the 50’s and it legitimately is as good as possible.  So don’t worry about the critics.  Show some independence and decide whether or not _you _liked it!



No sir, if this gets low 40s or dips into the 30s I'm out.



MartialHorror said:


> I suspect this is going to be another "Pacific Rim 2"... and I'm referring to its box office intake



2014's godzilla probably had the best chance of breaking out (if it hadn't suBvErTeD eXpeCtAtIons). I'd be surprised if this one does well.

All nerd stuff isn't mainstream just because superheroes are big. If KoM is a cheeseball Final Wars with a big budget movie, general audiences aren't down for that. They don't know how to follow that. I noticed this with alita earlier in the year. General audiences know how to anticipate superhero movies now so you can get away with a lot, but the tones and story structures of, like, cheesy godzilla or a convoluted manga are still pretty foreign to the mainstream imo.


----------



## CrownedEagle (May 29, 2019)

Saw it today, better by a long shoot than the first one but as usual too much human drama (seriously Vera character was so fuking dumb in the movie)  and not enough monsters fights, Ghidorah was the M.V.P and live to the hype... hope he get his own sequel


*Spoiler*: __ 



Favorite scens :
-Ghidorah Awakening
-Ghidorah on the volcano behind the cross (this one was fuckin dope) 
-Ghidora using Thunder
-Rodan V.S Mothra
-Godzilla Crowning


----------



## teddy (May 29, 2019)

Vault said:


> Why do they always double down on human drama  always bogged down these films


Pretty much. i'm pretty sure 90% of the people looking forward to this are in it for the kaiju bananza and not some inner study on nature and man. there's other godzilla films for that


----------



## Maddie the Monarch (May 29, 2019)

I have pretty low standards for Godzilla movies (Godzilla vs Gigan and Godzilla vs Hedorah are among my top 5 movies), though I do appreciate and like Gojira, Godzilla vs Destroyah, and Shin Gojira the most out of the series. Should I be able to like this movie? Is it too shallow/lifeless or is it just flawed? Is Rotten Tomatoes wrong here?


----------



## The Big G (May 30, 2019)

Double Toasted Reviews:

Corey: High Rental/Low Matinee -Fans Full Price

Martin-Low Full Price/High Matinee


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2019)

man you guys really have too much time if you watch/read all these film reviewers/youtubers etc. 

i dont think Ive EVER read/watched a film review in my entire life 
the most I can do is quickly check RT/metacritic score


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2019)

Im the last guy who wants human drama in Godzilla films, but Im pretty sure they dont have even remotely a CGI budget that could facilitate _literally 2+ hours of non-stop CGI giant monster fighting_

that would cost, what - 500M or more ?


----------



## ~VK~ (May 30, 2019)

ehh, it was aight i guess.

once again human characters added zero value to the film. they never do. i don't understand why these types of movies continue to double down on them.

i mean i guess this was more entertaining than the ultra boring 2014 one? maybe? i don't really remember that one well.

ghidorah was the best part of this movie for sure 

godzilla fanbase defensive af tho  

you can find entertainment out of this but it honestly was nothing special.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> ehh, it was aight i guess.
> 
> once again human characters added zero value to the film. they never do. i don't understand why these types of movies continue to double down on them.
> 
> ...


how many Toho Godzilla films have you seen my boy ?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Im the last guy who wants human drama in Godzilla films, but Im pretty sure they dont have even remotely a CGI budget that could facilitate _literally 2+ hours of non-stop CGI giant monster fighting_
> 
> that would cost, what - 500M or more ?





~VK~ said:


> ehh, it was aight i guess.
> 
> once again human characters added zero value to the film. they never do. i don't understand why these types of movies continue to double down on them.
> 
> ...



Pretty much. Whether it's miniatures/suits or CGI, a 100% monster footage movie would be ridiculously expensive. At best -- a movie can be paced in such a way to trick audiences into thinking the monster was in it more. I thought "Shin Godzilla" did this exceptionally well, because Godzilla might have 15 minutes of screentime, but the rest is dedicated entirely to the humans responding to the crisis... and not their troubled home lives...

With that said, if a movie was 100% monster action, I think it would be even more boring... as our minds do need to take a breather. Every once in awhile, I'll see a movie that's so fast paced that it causes premature exhaustion. "John Wick 2 and 3" come VERY close to that kind of fatigue, but get away with it for being so well done. The first "Resident Evil" movie is almost entirely action and thrills, but always puts me to sleep because it's more exhausting than thrilling.

I love watching reviews, but I have to admit Shika... your enthusiasm has kept me pumped in spite of the critical mauling... but that is dangerous for you, my boy Shika... Either I am going to enjoy this, or the first time, I am going to learn WTF Kamal has been posting this entire time when you get to translating for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I love watching reviews, but I have to admit Shika... your enthusiasm has kept me pumped in spite of the critical mauling... but that is dangerous for you, my boy Shika... Either I am going to enjoy this, or the first time, I am going to learn WTF Kamal has been posting this entire time when you get to translating for me.


 




also Im Shiba, not Shika


----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> also Im Shiba, not Shika



This movie disappoints me, you'll be neither. You'll be Kamal scribe.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (May 30, 2019)

so is this like weeb transformers?

as in giant fight with little substance?


----------



## ~VK~ (May 30, 2019)

maybe a 100% straight 2+ hour non stop monster fest is unreasonable

doesn't mean i should have to settle for nonsensical bullshit family drama and shit characters i literally give zero fucks about


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2019)

thats 2014 Godzilla

not this one


----------



## Pilaf (May 30, 2019)

Godzilla was never for the critics. He's for people with endless dreams in their hearts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2019)

the family drama didnt annoy me at all 


plus, Tywin and Serizawa were cool


----------



## kluang (May 30, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yes
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



They found another Mothra egg. If those news articles at the end is to believe. And oxygen destroyer means Destroyah can make an appearance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~VK~ (May 30, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> the family drama didnt annoy me at all


nah that shit was trash


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (May 30, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu

tell me the premise of the family drama
I want to know the gist


----------



## Vault (May 30, 2019)

I don't care who you are no amount of human bullshit is ever gonna be good for these films. I'm not even trying to hear that. If you think these human dramas don't affect these films then you can't be trusted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (May 30, 2019)

I haven't seen it yet so just a simple yes or no - is Tywin the older version of the guy from Kong? Same guy?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2019)

the humans dramas are inevitable so 




Pilaf said:


> I haven't seen it yet so just a simple yes or no - is Tywin the older version of the guy from Kong?


no


----------



## Hit The Badass (May 30, 2019)

Already booked my UltraAVX tickets. Going to watch it today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 30, 2019)

Think I will be watching this on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (May 30, 2019)

Oh great. The "ackshuually is wyvernz" people are bringing their cancer against King Ghidorah now.



TOHO Studios: "This is Ghidorah, the ancient three headed Dragon god."
Kid who was breastfed by Uncle Larry: "ACKSHUALLY WYVERNZ CUZ NO ARMZ"



Smart kid. So brave. Got medal. Everybody clapped.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2019)

I wonder if a MUTO will show up.


----------



## blakstealth (May 30, 2019)

got imax tickets for saturday. so so so excited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 30, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved the hell out of this movie. I think it's everything a Godzilla fan can hope for. It even has Mothra fight Rodan for what I swear is the first time in any Godzilla media. Seeing Rodan as evil for a while was strange but I loved it nevertheless. He even got a few good hits on Ghidorah himself. Sadly no Godzilla vs Rodan but Rodan vs Mothra more than makes up for it.

It also makes me laugh at the notion of this Godzilla fighting Kong when Godzilla goes nuclear on a whole city and fries Ghidorah even worse than in Heisei era GvsKG  What the hell is Kong supposed to do? It's even pointed out that Ghidorah isn't even native to Earth but an alien species that came from another planet (meaning the thing can fly and survive in outer space) and Godzilla disintegrated him so badly that his remains could be fished by random sailors


----------



## Hit The Badass (May 30, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe....just maybe.....Kong could throw a coconut at Godzilla? 

........nah


----------



## Xiammes (May 30, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



King Kong was zapped by Ghidorahs lighting and became Super Kong.


----------



## Hit The Badass (May 30, 2019)

Just came back from watching the movie! Fantastic! 
This movie done Godzilla justice. It makes 2014 movie pales in comparison! 

The final battle was crazy af 

And the final scene was orgasmic


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 30, 2019)

Also, people are complaining about the bad human characters? Have you seen a Godzilla film? That comes with the package and complaining about it is like complaining about a Slasher film having 20 minutes of unbearable teenage introductions before they start dying like flies. I for one liked the Stranger Things girl and Zhang Ziyi, and of course, Ken Watanabe.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

Goji fans rise up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Big G (May 31, 2019)

Really dug the movie

King Ghidorah stole the show

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

Ghidorah was such an alpha the entire movie


----------



## Toal (May 31, 2019)

Humans in monster movies are big gay


----------



## Hit The Badass (May 31, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ghidorah was such an alpha the entire movie



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Shout out to Rodan trying to take on Ghidorah. The rest of monsters were too scared to even confront him 

That final shot of every monster bowing down to Godzilla was epic


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

I liked how they just kept turning it up and up


*Spoiler*: __ 



> first fight is just a test
> then later Goji bites a head off
> *Oxygen Destroyer*
> but Ghidorah _shrugs it off and regenerates a head
> _takes control of all monsters on the planet
_> _Goji eats a point blank nuke to recharge
_> _gets supercharged and does better against Ghidorah_, _but still doesnt look like its enough to take this raid boss down
_> _Ghidorah noms some power plant_, _does his awesome lighting blast, kills Mothra, then_ Seismic Tosses _and is killing Godzilla by draining the energy
> after the distraction, Goji finally goes *full *Red Meltdown mode, melts city blocks _just by standing there_ and finally a point blank nuclear pulse is enough to overcome Ghidorah

> Bow to the King
> .. and then the after credits stinger




_



_


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

Kong better bring his A game


----------



## Hit The Badass (May 31, 2019)

Man, 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Dr. Serizawa's sacrifice though.....




 It was heartbreaking


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

Mothra was the MVP *twice* 

real Queen


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

i like how in the 1954 Godzilla film Serizawa sacrificed himself to kill Godzilla with Oxygen Destroyer

and here

*Spoiler*: __ 



he sacrificed himself to help Godzilla heal from the near death from Oxygen Destroyer

and both instances involved submerging underwater


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

I do wonder about one thing though


*Spoiler*: __ 



in the original they couldnt use Oxygen Destroyer anymore, since Serizawa took its formula to the grave

but here the military has it and it has already proven capable of killing kaiju, as long as its not Ghidorah
so _technically_ - they can make more OD missiles and start killing the Titans, including Godzilla 

but he has proven to be an ally, so I guess they dont have a reason to


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2019)

Well in about 6 hours I leave to see it on IMAX, where I will coat the seats in front of me with sticky white liquid... Kumonga's webbing, of course...

As a fanboy, the negative reviews haven't dampened my excitement because the fanboys have been happy, but it makes me wonder... Why would the filmmakers make a movie that alienates everyone else? I get fanboyism, but that seems like a risky business move for a franchise that has only been somewhat profitable. A misstep and your franchise now costs more than its worth.

The 2014 and Skull Island profited about $50,000,000 after all of the expenses and stuff, which is solid money, but not THAT much money compared to what other blockbusters at least want to earn these days. If "Godzilla: King of the Monsters" -- which has a bigger budget than the 2014 film -- bombs, those profits will immediately be gone... and this is a crowded summer. 

It will be interesting, as the trailers did impress people enough that it might at least pull in big numbers opening weekend... After that, I guess it will show how mainstream Godzilla is... or is not... "Transformers" shows that reviews don't stop audiences from flocking to the theaters, but "Transformers" is also a bigger property than "Godzilla", so... we'll see... I'm rooting for it though. Even if I think the movie sucks, I don't want a franchise killer.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 31, 2019)

Endgame:
-3 hours long
-More special effects than Avatar
-Involves monsters and fantasy superpowers

Godzilla
-1 hour shorter
-Not even close to the same level of special effects
-Involves monsters and fantasy superpowers

"Oh my God, Godzilla sucks!"



Granted, I think it was a mistake to release this film this close to Endgame. They should have released it on July or even August. Heck, Venom made 900 million in October, and while professional critics said it was bad, it certainly wasn't attacked in such a mean spirited way like this (one critic literally complained that Godzilla and the other monsters got far too much screen time; no, seriously).


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> Endgame:
> -3 hours long
> -More special effects than Avatar
> -Involves monsters and fantasy superpowers
> ...



Yeah, but a lot of that comes down to context. "Endgame" was the climax to a story that people actually gave a shit about... "Godzilla (2014)" and "Kong: Skull Island" were successful, but I would bet that the majority of audiences only have passing memories of them.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 31, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, but a lot of that comes down to context. "Endgame" was the climax to a story that people actually gave a shit about... "Godzilla (2014)" and "Kong: Skull Island" were successful, but I would bet that the majority of audiences only have passing memories of them.


This film doesn't follow on Skull Island (it acknowledges it, but it's like how Iron Man 2 follows on Iron Man 1 without you having to see Incredible Hulk). It's a direct sequel to the 2014 movie, and you don't even need to see that one either. It's very self-contained. I also don't see how context should affect professional critics' view of a movie. Endgame's no different than a TV season finale, just far grander. The finale Game of Thrones got very mixed, if not downright bad, reviews by TV critics despite being the anticipated climax of a much beloved show.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 31, 2019)

Superhero movies like endgame and venom are also really character driven. Cast an interesting actor for a superhero movie and press play. Godzilla is just godzilla. Even mighty marvel had problems with a standalone Hulk movie. Maybe it's deceptively hard to sell a main character that's mostly computer generated.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> This film doesn't follow on Skull Island (it acknowledges it, but it's like how Iron Man 2 follows on Iron Man 1 without you having to see Incredible Hulk). It's a direct sequel to the 2014 movie, and you don't even need to see that one either. It's very self-contained. I also don't see how context should affect professional critics' view of a movie. Endgame's no different than a TV season finale, just far grander. The finale Game of Thrones got very mixed, if not downright bad, reviews by TV critics despite being the anticipated climax of a much beloved show.



All the same, people -- including the critics -- have been invested in the overarching MCU storyline. It seemed like when most people brought up the 2014 film during the marketing of this movie, it was somewhat backhanded about it, hoping that this one would correct the mistakes of the first one... which isn't an ideal way of building up hype. 

Also, like Reiatsu says, comic book movies are able to be somewhat character driven. Godzilla is pretty much a CGI effect, although to be fair, I think the 2014 film did a good job at making said effect into an actual character. I don't know how well that will hold up in this new one. The only Godzilla film that I think stumbled in regards to making Godzilla into more than just an effect is "Shin Godzilla", which is strange because I loved that movie.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 31, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> All the same, people -- including the critics -- have been invested in the overarching MCU storyline.


But like I said, critics were also invested in Game of Thrones, and they still didn't refrain from attacking its series finale.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

We shall await the audience cinemascore also


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> But like I said, critics were also invested in Game of Thrones, and they still didn't refrain from attacking its series finale.



That difference is easily explained... They liked one, they did not like the other... "Endgame" might've had a crazy amount of CGI, but the MCU has gradually adopted a much more digital aesthetic, so it really feels more like an escalation of what critics had already grown accustomed too. 

"Game of Thrones" made too many changes to its format, accompanied by too many bold creative decisions. It's always been a slow burn, character-oriented show, but the finale made it all about the special effects, rushing through character development that was necessary to sell audiences on certain twists and turns. 

In the end, "Endgame" gave audiences what they wanted out of it. "Game of Thrones" did not... and this goes beyond our personal opinions. You might not like "Endgame" and I personally didn't mind "Game of Thrones", but I'm talking about how the masses reacted to them.


----------



## The Big G (May 31, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I havent seen someone get shanked so hard the way Mothra shanked Rodan since Roose Bolton Shanked Rob Stark

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2019)

I do feel strange taking so many positions without having seen the movie itself.

I might think it sucks balls and isn't worth defending at all.

I might think it's an underappreciated Kaiju masterpiece. 

In the end, I might take Mabel's side and think this deserves the same kind of recognition as "Endgame". Or I might take just take a big poop on him.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

less talking, more watching


also, all the reviews and RT only matter _until _you've seen it yourself

after that you have your own opinion and everyone else can go fuck themselves


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2019)

I dunno Shiba,

you might want to start going to Kamal's posts... just in case...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I dunno Shiba,
> 
> you might want to start going to Kamal's posts... just in case...


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2019)

A friend at work brought up the reception and the complaints "that it's just all monster action", wondering why "John Wick" got a pass when that narrative is literally comprised of mostly action...

This I think is a more interesting comparison than "Endgame", which had a lot more stacked in its favor. "John Wick" has been successful, but primarily as an underdog franchise (no pun intended). If I were to guess, I think critics are just tired of excessive CGI on its own, whereas "John Wick" does stand out as a novelty with its traditional (yet advanced) choreography and stuntwork. Like it or not, you can see the effort on screen.

This does a disservice to those who develop CGI effects, who also put in a lot of time and effort into their artform. But it is hard to really blow audiences away these days when it comes to effects. 

Even "Endgame" didn't really blow anyone away with its effects, it blew them away with its sheer sense of spectacle, primarily surrounding all of these different characters being in the same battle. 

I kind of wonder if an abundance of monster action would impress more if it was primarily miniatures and suits, just because you don't see it as often these days.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> A friend at work brought up the reception and the complaints "that it's just all monster action", wondering why "John Wick" got a pass when that narrative is literally comprised of mostly action...
> 
> This I think is a more interesting comparison than "Endgame", which had a lot more stacked in its favor. "John Wick" has been successful, but primarily as an underdog franchise (no pun intended). If I were to guess, I think critics are just tired of excessive CGI on its own, whereas "John Wick" does stand out as a novelty with its traditional (yet advanced) choreography and stuntwork. Like it or not, you can see the effort on screen.
> 
> ...


The action in the new John Wick has also been complained about actually. Though criticism has simply been muffled due to feedback being positive overall. 

Also monster fighting is a common element in films now which means it has a harder task to impress.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

well Keanu appeals more to critics than CGI, thats it I guess


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> well Keanu appeals more to critics than CGI, thats it I guess



Not necessarily... "Replicas" or whatever has been one of the worst reviewed films of the year. Keanu does make a lot of misfires. You just generally don't hear about them.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

I mean John Wick 3 vs Godzilla 2

if both films have good/lots of action with a thin plot - the Keanu one will get higher RT score than CGI


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I mean John Wick 3 vs Godzilla 2
> 
> if both films have good/lots of action with a thin plot - the Keanu one will get higher RT score than CGI



So if "John Wick 3" was all CGI, you think it would get a better rating?


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> So if "John Wick 3" was all CGI, you think it would get a better rating?


Lol wtf no it would be worse.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2019)

Critics prefer at least a mix of practical effects over just CGI. This is true.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2019)

But overall I think Godzilla would've been better received if the characters or story was more interesting.  Haven't seen it yet, but that's what I'm getting.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 31, 2019)

And practical action scenes are more exhilarating. Tom cruise falling out of a helicopter for real gets more praise than green screen or giant cg monsters running into each other unless the effects are next level stuff like avatar.

Also there's a difference between a simple plot and a bad plot. If you have a godzilla movie that's just a disaster movie with godzilla, like The Impossible but with godzilla instead of a flood, and the whole story is just a family trying to survive the storms and floods and quakes and chaos of godzilla stumbling about the country like a drunken uncle, that's a thin plot but it's not a _bad_ plot the way it would be if you have a michael bay military group trained to go after kaiju and there's space aliens and lectures about addressing climate change and shit like that. They both might be thin plots working around the kaiju main event, but one's a simple plot and one can easily become a bad plot.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2019)

If you want to make Godzilla a disaster movie. It has to be a little more "Deep Impact" and a little less "San Andreas " to give critics their boners.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2019)

So is anyone going to watch "Monster Island", the mockbuster of Godzilla from Asylum?


----------



## Etherborn (May 31, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Saw it last night, this is a fun movie. I can see why it doesn't satisfy critics, but only because most critics don't actually know how to enjoy a movie and seem to just be following some formula or checklist that supposedly makes a movie "good."

I saw one review that said the movie must have been written for a kaiju or titan audience, because the monster action heavily outweighed the human interactions in terms of quality.

Well, yeah, obviously. Did you go to a movie called, "Godzila: King of the Monsters," and expect it to _not_ be about Godzilla and monsters? Why do you have this job when you're this fucking stupid?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 31, 2019)

Critics are a bunch superficial pansies


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2019)

Time to go see this...

BRACE YOURSELF MY LITTLE SHIBA!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Time to go see this...
> 
> BRACE YOURSELF MY LITTLE SHIBA!


----------



## Pilaf (May 31, 2019)

Saw it today. Front row. Imax. Turned to my left and saw an old classmate of mine. We gave one another a silent nod. The old crew knows what's good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

so about Godzilla ..

*Spoiler*: __ 




do y'all think that this peak Red nuclear version of him at the end (that existed for ~1 min or less) is THE strongest cinematic Godzilla ?


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> so about Godzilla ..
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



shin godzilla says hi. He kept evolving




Edit 


*Spoiler*: __ 



that burning godzilla casual


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

Vault said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh


*Spoiler*: __ 



can you evolve after you've been atomized ? 


Burning is the one in Destroyah

this one doesnt have an official name yet IIRC, I just call him Red/Nuclear for now 

I mean he didnt literally burn/melt to death like the Heisei one, he jsut released the excess nuclear energy in red atomic pulses


----------



## Pilaf (May 31, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Super Godzilla is the strongest, from the SNES game. 

Which was referenced in the post credits scene, by the way. 

Ghidorah's severed head and DNA from other Kaiju are cloned together into the new god Bagan. 

Bagan has never appeared in a movie yet but was slated to appear in a few.


----------



## Pilaf (May 31, 2019)

The Big G said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I havent seen someone get shanked so hard the way Mothra shanked Rodan since Roose Bolton Shanked Rob Stark




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fucking Rodan...shifty fucker. Doing barrel rolls and playing dead, then switching sides. 

I'm gonna call him Starscream from now on.


----------



## Etherborn (May 31, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So did Rodan die? I saw Mothra pierce him through with her stinger but then I thought I saw him bow to Godzilla at the end. Was that a different monster?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So did Rodan die? I saw Mothra pierce him through with her stinger but then I thought I saw him bow to Godzilla at the end. Was that a different monster?



*Spoiler*: __ 



she clearly pierced him in his "shoulder" and there wasnt a second Rodan, so ...


----------



## Etherborn (May 31, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> she clearly pierced him in his "shoulder" and there wasnt a second Rodan, so ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So non-lethal hit. Got it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 31, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 




So everyone gathering to Skull Island where the silent Alpha Kong has been training


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

old af Godzilla to young whippersnapper Kong:

GET OFF MY LAWN


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2019)

SHIBA! YOUR NOT OFF THE HOOK!

Although you're not really on the hook either...

I plan on doing a formal review, but I have very, VERY mixed feelings on this one. Sometimes it was f@cking awesome and other times it was f@cking terrible... I know people say we don't care about the human stuff and story, but the movie kind of did and yet this probably has the worst human scenes of the entire franchise as the characters and storyline both often made no sense; and yet were often victim to shitty dialogue.

But this movie really does go crazy with the fanservice and the audience must've been comprised of fellow fanboys, as a few times they audibly cheered... particularly during the climax of Mothra's big fight. My personal favorite scene was when Mothra had her big transformation sequence -- the visuals, the music... all very classic Mothra. Ghidorah was pretty awesome too and this might even be my favorite incarnation of the character. Rodan was a bit of a bitch though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> this probably has the worst human scenes of the entire franchise as the characters and storyline both often made no sense; and yet were often victim to shitty dialogue.







MartialHorror said:


> But this movie really does go crazy with the fanservice and the audience must've been comprised of fellow fanboys, as a few times they audibly cheered... particularly during the climax of Mothra's big fight. My personal favorite scene was when Mothra had her big transformation sequence -- the visuals, the music... all very classic Mothra. Ghidorah was pretty awesome too and this might even be my favorite incarnation of the character. Rodan was a bit of a bitch though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Ghidorah was pretty awesome too and this might even be my favorite incarnation of the character.


yup


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2019)

Question -- did that submarine crash off-screen or did I miss that?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

can we stop using spoilers now that MH has seen it ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

I will probably go see it again

just cause this level of craft for giant monsters deserves more love on the big screens


this might even end up being the only western Godzilla movie to ever have Ghidorah in it


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 31, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It just hit me that the average to bad reviews may be because of the film's anti-militaristic and environmentalist message (as loveabley cheesy as the latter is with the Titans literally regenerating whole forests and getting species out of extinction just by being there ). The movie still has the same antipathy of the prior movie towards showing any damage to the US army and at times it even seems as if normal missiles can damage the monsters themselves but we still see plenty of US military vehicles getting destroyed and the military takeover of Monarch portrayed as something negative, something that definitely doesn't strike well with a significant section of the US audience. Couple that with the environmentalist message and it's not hard to see why it gets attacked. I mean, even the villains are White, the ecoterrorist leader being a British male and the one who activates Ghidora being an Anglo-American female, even if the latter gets redemption in the end.

It also reminds me that the film really doesn't like to veer into the magical mythology of Godzilla. Even when it goes full Atlantis/Mu by the final act with the monsters being worshipped as gods by a lost sunken civilisation, it still tries to portray this as "scientific" as possible. That said, the film very much admits that magic exists in this world when it basically confirms to diehard Godzilla fans that the Chen twins are supposed to be the Mothra fairies, reincarnated from prior generations.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I will probably go see it again
> 
> just cause this level of craft for giant monsters deserves more love on the big screens
> 
> ...



I'll probably see it with my sister in a few weeks.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mecha King Ghidorah could be the antagonist of Kong Vs Godzilla... although I've also heard theories that it's Bagan or Destroyah.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

yeah


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Mecha King Ghidorah* could be a thing at some point






*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe even Mecha Ghidorah vs Mecha Godzilla


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2019)

I'm kind of tired of Mechagodzilla... Imo, he's the most overused Godzilla villain.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

Legendary needs to keep making movies until they have used every major (and non so major) kaiju/robot at least once


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

after what they did with Ghidorah I am excited to see their takes on Biollante, Destroyah and the Mechas


----------



## Karma (May 31, 2019)

I'm guessing they'll give kong his electric powers to help even things out.

I'd assume they'll use an alien Kaiju for their team up movie that has a different power set from Godzilla and King Kong. Alternatively they could have 2 antagonists so we could see a tag team match.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2019)

There's no way in hell they'll use Biollante.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 31, 2019)

People complain about the indulgent human drama, but that's because they haven't seen the Godzilla Earth trilogy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> There's no way in hell they'll use Biollante.



In the same interview, Dougherty noted that Anguirus, Biollante, and Mechagodzilla are some of his favorite monsters, *and at one point he wanted Biollante to appear in his 2019 film, and if there will be a chance to make a sequel he would put the spotlight on Biollante and Gigan.*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2019)

Yeah, c'mon MH do your homework before talking trash


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

Biollante was always the most horrory of Godzilla movies (along with original 1954 Gojira and maybe parts of Shin Godzilla)

could be cool


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> In the same interview, Dougherty noted that Anguirus, Biollante, and Mechagodzilla are some of his favorite monsters, *and at one point he wanted Biollante to appear in his 2019 film, and if there will be a chance to make a sequel he would put the spotlight on Biollante and Gigan.*





~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, c'mon MH do your homework before talking trash





Shiba D. Inu said:


> Biollante was always the most horrory of Godzilla movies (along with original 1954 Gojira and maybe parts of Shin Godzilla)
> 
> could be cool



There probably was a reason he couldn't use Biollante...

Biollante bombed at the box office. There's a reason why Toho is afraid to create new monsters now, lol.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 31, 2019)

Biollante is cool. I always liked her as some kind of anti-Mothra. By the way, my man Anguirus made a cameo and it was awesome


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

if I do go see it again - feels right to rewatch some of Heisei movies (and GMK) first to get in the right proper mood 

theres also the animu trilogy on Netflix that I havent seen yet



no need to rewatch 2014 Godzilla though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Biollante bombed at the box office. There's a reason why Toho is afraid to create new monsters now, lol.


that was in 1989

get over it


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 31, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> There probably was a reason he couldn't use Biollante...
> 
> Biollante bombed at the box office. There's a reason why Toho is afraid to create new monsters now, lol.


Toho created Battra, SpaceGodzilla, Destoroyah, Orga, Megaguirus and Monster X after Biollante. I'm not sure if what you're saying is correct


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 31, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> if I do go see it again - feels right to rewatch some of Heisei movies (and GMK) first to get in the right proper mood
> 
> *theres also the animu trilogy on Netflix that I havent seen yet*
> 
> ...


For God's sake Dog. 

Then again, of course you wouldn't


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2019)

i heard (even from the fans) that animu thing is pretty shitty

still gonna weatch it tho


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 31, 2019)

Only two things I didn't like was that its pseudo-CG and that it gets a bit too depressive for a Godzilla film. But it's otherwise godly and I myself loved it.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> that was in 1989
> 
> get over it



Toho hasn't?



Mabel Gleeful said:


> Toho created Battra, SpaceGodzilla, Destoroyah, Orga, Megaguirus and Monster X after Biollante. I'm not sure if what you're saying is correct



Battle appeared in "Godzilla Vs Mothra", but "Godzilla Vs Battra". "Space Godzilla" had a lower budget than the rest, "Destroyah" was sold as the final movie, so they could get away with it. Monster X was just Ghidorah, Orga wasn't in the promotional material at all (which focused on Godzilla's Return) and Megaguirus... okay, you got me there...

Edit: I like Biollante and consider her movie to be one of the best Godzilla flicks. I just don't think they'd use her because she's not much of a box office draw... not that there are many Kaiju left they could bring in, who would draw money.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 31, 2019)

Rodan was my favorite. Such a fucking lieutenant the whole movie. Loved it.

By the time mothra came and the monsters started interacting with each other through more complicated behaviors than just fighting one v one, the movie came alive. Imo that was the key to distinguishing this.

Also gotta say, I wouldn't be surprised if KoM had only about 10 minutes more kaiju action than 2014. Someone will edit them all together when the movie's released, and I bet it's 10 minutes additional kaiju action max. That's all.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 31, 2019)

They need to use popular villains and MechagodZillah is right top of that list


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2019)

Yeah, I figure if they go beyond "Kong Vs Godzilla", MechaGodzilla is a likely possibility.

Anguirus is popular in the U.S and I hear Baragon is popular in Japan, so maybe them.

Gigan is also pretty popular.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2019)

My written review is up: 

Am I the only one who found it strange that a nuclear bomb is used to save the day? That seems very... un-Godzilla like for a Godzilla movie...


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 1, 2019)

I agree that KoM isn't what you'd call a good movie. I follow the RT score drop. The human scenes were rough even for a godzilla movie. I didn't think so at first, but I started zoning out sometime during the midway point. It didn't even have the lightness of skull island, where the characters were colorful and there's a hot chick in a tank top and fun character actors. I like KoM's cast, but these actors don't have the cheeseball charisma to carry this sort of thing the way samuel l jackson would, or most michael bay casts do.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 1, 2019)

That wqa an entertaining mocie

The cgi on Ghidorah looked pretty shit compared to Zilla mothra and rodan, and i spent most of the movie wanting essentially all the human characters to die


But beyond that there is some truly great moments in the movie and the soundtrack is fucking godlike


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 1, 2019)

There was a certain point in the movie where I made a speculation about Godzilla vs. King Kong but it turned out to be false because


*Spoiler*: __ 



Godzilla didn't actually melt down like in Godzilla vs. Destroyah. He simply let off the excess energy. 

I thought he was gonna melt down and there was gonna be like an egg left behind that would hatch into a Godzilla Junior, which would be more the same size and strength as Kong, which would better explain their matchup. 

But Godzilla lived so I guess they're gonna go with the "He's still growing" thing.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 1, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I know people say we don't care about the human stuff and story, but the movie kind of did and yet this probably has the worst human scenes of the entire franchise as the characters and storyline both often made no sense; and yet were often victim to shitty dialogue.




I will gently remind you, sir, that this happened.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> I will gently remind you, sir, that this happened.



lol, in my review, I actually do remember that one. 

I will say this in defense of the plot and characters in "Godzilla: King of the Monsters", I suspect that the movie was either brutalized in the editing room or had to go through some critical rewrites shortly before filming began to downplay that stuff in favor of monster action.

In "Godzilla Vs King Ghidorah", it was really just bad writing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2019)

Am I the only one who thought it was disturbing when characters started suggesting that Mothra and Godzilla 'had a thing going on'? 

She was literally born yesterday... stop insinuating that Godzilla is pedo!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

man, the human stuff here wasnt *that *bad 

and yes, i found some of the jokes funny  some humor is always good, MCU proved that

characters were mostly fine to me, even the crazy ladys plan (she is CRAZY after all)



@MartialHorror so what was your favorite part ?




also I just rewatched and remembered how fucking_* crazy*_ the purple/pink beam scenes were in Shin Godzilla .. and how much damage that shit caused 

Shin Godzilla honestly could probably try to go blow for blow with 2019 Red Godzilla

they both gas out fast though


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 1, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Am I the only one who thought it was disturbing when characters started suggesting that Mothra and Godzilla 'had a thing going on'?
> 
> She was literally born yesterday... stop insinuating that Godzilla is pedo!




The guy who made that quip was the comedy one liner guy from the movie who always oversimplified everything. I guess there has to be one in every modern action movie now. It's the Marvel effect.

I agree about the plot. I feel like there were some rewrites and probably another B story that got cut at some point. They likely made a decision to keep some plot points for future Monsterverse films. 

I was a little disappointed that literally none of the other Kaiju we saw were Toho originals but I was strangely nostalgic and happy to see the MUTO.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> man, the human stuff here wasnt *that *bad
> 
> and yes, i found some of the jokes funny  some humor is always good, MCU proved that
> 
> ...



Mothra's transformation. The music in the movie was great, but that was the moment that utilizes it the best. 

As for the humor, the two parts I hated the most were

-- Serizawa's fortune cookie line... I've heard that too many times before to the point that I actually predicted he was about to say that... although admittedly, the "really long" part almost salvaged it.

-- "Oh my God"... "Zilla"... was still stupid.

I was glad that some of the lamer parts from the trailers were simply taken out of context. The "Let's bring him in for a beer" was actually a little amusing in the film proper.



Pilaf said:


> The guy who made that quip was the comedy one liner guy from the movie who always oversimplified everything. I guess there has to be one in every modern action movie now. It's the Marvel effect.
> 
> I agree about the plot. I feel like there were some rewrites and probably another B story that got cut at some point. They likely made a decision to keep some plot points for future Monsterverse films.
> 
> I was a little disappointed that literally none of the other Kaiju we saw were Toho originals but I was strangely nostalgic and happy to see the MUTO.



I was also glad to see MUTO. Yet I'm also glad none of the other monsters were Toho originals, just because I'd like to see them introduced in a more grandiose way, like Rodan was. 

I was also kind of joking about the Godzilla x Mothra line, as it obviously wasnt meant to be taken seriously (and someone else actually explains that it's not a romance).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

Mothra *is* the best most loyal waifu 

and King of the Monsters x Queen of the Monsters, *it ships itself *


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

yeah seeing MUTO was nice


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 1, 2019)

opening looking to come under $50m

$400m worldwide isn't safe, on a $170m production budget that's a flop

they're already in post-prod for Zilla vs. KK so...LOL

and to think $700-750m worldwide was the consensus just a couple months back


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

we need Thanos with the reality stone to swap Avatar and Godzillas BOs


----------



## Glued (Jun 1, 2019)

ATastyMuffin said:


> opening looking to come under $50m
> 
> $400m worldwide isn't safe, on a $170m production budget that's a flop
> 
> ...



*sigh*

I really hope that it doesn't affect Godzilla vs King Kong.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

G vs K is coming out in less than 1 year

after that tho


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

crazy world if Godzilla 2014 grosses more than this

crazy


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 1, 2019)

i mean it's all but locked at this point


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 1, 2019)

When the classic godzilla theme finally starts playing, but the roars and sfx are so loud that you can't even hear the theme.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> When the classic godzilla theme finally starts playing, but the roars and sfx are so loud that you can't even hear the theme.


get the wax out of your ears mister 

every time the classic theme played here i could hear it just fine and every time it was a  moment


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 1, 2019)

Even if shitty western journos stop the momentum of this particular film, the power of Godzilla is forever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

LONG LIVE THE KING


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 1, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> get the wax out of your ears mister
> 
> every time the classic theme played here i could hear it just fine and every time it was a  moment



If you're wrong I'm going to youtube at you when the movie comes out on streaming (it's the scene where godzilla and ghidorah square up), but it also could have been the theater room I was in. Smallest one in the building. I thought I had walked into the wrong room at first. It's where they normally drop weeks old releases. They put godzilla at the back of the bus.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

I heard every bit with glorious Dolby Atmos


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 1, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Am I the only one who thought it was disturbing when characters started suggesting that Mothra and Godzilla 'had a thing going on'?
> 
> She was literally born yesterday... stop insinuating that Godzilla is pedo!


That was meant to be the joke, that the soldier guy was too stupid and weird to insinuate that. It was a bad joke, but that was the point. It was also the script's way of trying to get to the explanation of Mothra and Godzilla's alliance, even if by imitating the lowest of the MCU's humour.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

> May 2018, Toho's Chief Godzilla Officer Keiji Ota revealed that a sequel to _Shin Godzilla_ will not happen, but revealed plans for a "World of Godzilla", a shared cinematic universe between Godzilla and other Toho monsters after 2021. Ota cited the  as an influence, with plans to release a new film every one to two years. Ota stated: "After 2021, we’re thinking of a potential strategy that [releases] Godzilla movies uninterrupted at a rate of every two years, although there is a preference for a yearly pace as well. The future of the series and its forwarding developments are very conscious of the method of "shared universe". Godzilla, Mothra, King Ghidorah, etc. could all share a single world view much like a Marvel movie where Iron Man and the Hulk can crossover with each other. It is said that each movie can be a possible film production where any one of them could lead a film of their own as the titular character." – Keiji Ota, translated from Nikkei style


GCU  


although Showa era was already kind of a proto Cinematic universe


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 1, 2019)

He said pacific rim 2 had better kaiju fights.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 1, 2019)

Godzilla's deeper story still seems to be too high concept for some people I guess. That, and again the fact that Godzilla serves as an anti-military allegory which doesn't bode well with people.

Also, again, they just chose a terrible date to release it. They should have waited until July or August. One month after Endgame is just poor planning.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 1, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> He said pacific rim 2 had better kaiju fights.


Like I said in a prior post, the critics are being intentionally mean spirited, some saying downright stupid things. The kaiju action is even better (IMO) than the first Pacific Rim, let alone the inferior sequel. Godzilla just doesn't work with American audiences because, after all, it's a walking anti-US metaphor. 

Also, am I the only one that really thought the human plot was more interesting than people give it credit for? I honestly like Godzilla's at times ludicrous environmentalist stories, and this story included ecoterrorists, the US military as repressive and useless (again, part of the reason why we see certain people not liking the film) and ridiculous amounts of plot armour that are in themselves entertaining (Madison escaping from the ecoterrorists and then not dying from Ghidorah and Godzilla fighting was truly spectacular and I loved it for all the wrong reasons).


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 1, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> Like I said in a prior post, the critics are being intentionally mean spirited, some saying downright stupid things. The kaiju action is even better (IMO) than the first Pacific Rim, let alone the inferior sequel. Godzilla just doesn't work with American audiences because, after all, it's a walking anti-US metaphor.
> 
> Also, am I the only one that really thought the human plot was more interesting than people give it credit for? I honestly like Godzilla's at times ludicrous environmentalist stories, and this story included ecoterrorists, the US military as repressive and useless (again, part of the reason why we see certain people not liking the film) and ridiculous amounts of plot armour that are in themselves entertaining (Madison escaping from the ecoterrorists and then not dying from Ghidorah and Godzilla fighting was truly spectacular and I loved it for all the wrong reasons).



This is where you lose me though, because 2014 is much truer to that spirit than KoM, which was a michael bay movie half the time. It wasn't anti military.

I know there was a monologue about people destroying the planet and the rampaging monsters returning the world to nature in the wake of their destruction because their radiation grows nature like some giant atomic gardening experiment (errr), but that lasted maybe three minutes and then it's followed by an hour of military people being cool and running and gunning and helping godzilla fight with pew pew and missles and then detonating a nuke in godzilla's face to power him up with cool nuclear blast special abilities. There's a page of a cool high concept idea in there, but it's just a page.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 1, 2019)

I'd say KOTM respected the Godzilla/Mothra ship more than Season 8 of GoT did for Jon and Dany

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 1, 2019)

The Big G said:


> I'd say KOTM respected the Godzilla/Mothra ship more than Season 8 of GoT did for Jon and Dany



Godzilla and mothra had better chemistry though.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 1, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Godzilla and mothra had better chemistry though.



I blame D&D for that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I really hope that it doesn't affect Godzilla vs King Kong.



The movie has already been filmed, so it's too late to stop it. I'm sure "Kong Vs Godzilla" will gross more than all three of the build-up movies anyway, assuming its not a disaster in quality. 



Shiba D. Inu said:


> crazy world if Godzilla 2014 grosses more than this
> 
> crazy



Not really, as the first one was intent on reintroducing him to American audiences, who'd be curious. I would be surprised if the sequel did better, because I just don't think the majority of viewers really give a shit about this franchise including the 2014 film. 



reiatsuflow said:


> When the classic godzilla theme finally starts playing, but the roars and sfx are so loud that you can't even hear the theme.



I noticed this too, but it didn't really bother me as the roars being so loud fit with the action, which was usually framed from a human perspective.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> Godzilla's deeper story still seems to be too high concept for some people I guess. That, and again the fact that Godzilla serves as an anti-military allegory which doesn't bode well with people.
> 
> Also, again, they just chose a terrible date to release it. They should have waited until July or August. One month after Endgame is just poor planning.



I feel like Hollywood is afraid to commit to Godzilla's anti-war allegory, as it was downplayed in the previous two films and this one has the audacity to make the nuclear bomb a good thing. It makes me think of one of the original creators talking about the 1998 movie, where they speculated that American's simply cannot accept a creature they couldn't put down with their arms. It's downplayed here, but still present. 



Mabel Gleeful said:


> Like I said in a prior post, the critics are being intentionally mean spirited, some saying downright stupid things. The kaiju action is even better (IMO) than the first Pacific Rim, let alone the inferior sequel. Godzilla just doesn't work with American audiences because, after all, it's a walking anti-US metaphor.
> 
> Also, am I the only one that really thought the human plot was more interesting than people give it credit for? I honestly like Godzilla's at times ludicrous environmentalist stories, and this story included ecoterrorists, the US military as repressive and useless (again, part of the reason why we see certain people not liking the film) and ridiculous amounts of plot armour that are in themselves entertaining (Madison escaping from the ecoterrorists and then not dying from Ghidorah and Godzilla fighting was truly spectacular and I loved it for all the wrong reasons).



To be fair, even if "Pacific Rim 2" was an inferior movie to this, I might argue that its action scenes were better in that they were clearer... although it's pointless to compare the two, as this one was going for a different style.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2019)

Just finish watching and thought it was "just okay" . Not the highlight I expected early this year but not a major disappointment.

Think I enjoy it about the same as the previous movie..but not even close to how much I enjoyed "Kong:Skull island".


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 1, 2019)

absolutely fuckin loved this movie. Seeing it IMAX or 4DX or whatever gimmick is available is the best way to experience this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

to me its not even fair to compare this to Skull Island, cause watching Godzilla and fucking Ghidorah (and Mothra and Rodan)  >>>>>> watching a big monkey and some generic skull monsters (mind you, I did like Skull Island a lot nonehteless)



*this movie was basically my childhood Heisei era Godzilla VHS tapes remastered on a 150M Hollywood budget*


----------



## Glued (Jun 1, 2019)

2014 made me angry. I thought Bryan Cranston would be a major character.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> to me its not even fair to compare this to Skull Island, cause watching Godzilla and fucking Ghidorah (and Mothra and Rodan) >>>>>> watching a big monkey and some generic skull monsters (mind you, I did like Skull Island a lot nonehteless)


Rodan vs. Military jets >>>>>>>> Rodan and Mothra bouncing against one another.

And Godzilla battles with Ghidorah should've been more impressive.

I do agree that it's reminiscent of the movies from long ago..but with bigger budget I couldn't help expect more than what I received.

Some shots however were epic to look at .


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2019)

Even though I'd argue that this is a better Godzilla movie than the 2014 one... I also think the 2014 one was the better movie... Nothing about the 2014 one dipped into bad movie territory, although it also didn't have as many cool moments as this.

And that is something I will say about this one -- it's full of cool, standpoint moments that will probably be remembered for years to come. The 2014 only real had the atomic breath reveal. 

With that said, 2014 Godzilla also had fewer fuck-ups.

"Skull Island" has definitely been the best of these films so far.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

MH you are nearly dead to me


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 1, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> This is where you lose me though, because 2014 is much truer to that spirit than KoM, which was a michael bay movie half the time. It wasn't anti military.
> 
> I know there was a monologue about people destroying the planet and the rampaging monsters returning the world to nature in the wake of their destruction because their radiation grows nature like some giant atomic gardening experiment (errr), but that lasted maybe three minutes and then it's followed by an hour of military people being cool and running and gunning and helping godzilla fight with pew pew and missles and then detonating a nuke in godzilla's face to power him up with cool nuclear blast special abilities. There's a page of a cool high concept idea in there, but it's just a page.


I did feel it was even more anti-militaristic than the 2014 film. That one not only had an American soldier as the main character but barely had Godzilla destroying the military, only the Mutos, and the military are the ones who save the city from becoming a Muto nest. This one portrays the militarisation of civilian institutions, like Monarch, as something negative, shows far more destruction of US vehicles and killing of soldiers and the monsters seem even more invincible to US military firepower, not to mention they're portrayed as useless. They provided the nuclear bomb that revitalised Godzilla, but in the end that was an idea suggested by civilians taking inspiration from Mothra's healing of Godzilla. 

I honestly don't see how you can say KoM was anything like the Michael Bay worship of the military, where we see jets take down Transformers and US soldiers being crucial in defeating Decepticons, not to mention characters like John Lennox who exist to exalt US soldiers as self-sacrificing heroes. KoM was an SFX fest (and I loved it for that) but it was not military worshipping to the degree Michael Bay's Transformers film series is. I see your point about the military being followed around, and like I said in an earlier post, the film still has a clear antipathy just like 2014 Godzilla of portraying the US military in any negative or humiliating way since most of the action is still monster against monster, but it's definitely far more anti-military when we have it being useless and commiting mistakes, not to mention no one from the military is a protagonist this time.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 1, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Rodan vs. Military jets >>>>>>>> Rodan and Mothra bouncing against one another.
> 
> *And Godzilla battles with Ghidorah should've been more impressive.*
> 
> ...


Godzilla freaking nuked the city and Ghidorah lifted him into the atmosphere and dropped him like a meteor. What movie did you watch?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> MH you are nearly dead to me



Eh? Sorry, but it's true. Admittedly, both films have seemingly different goals."Godzilla (2014)" is really designed more for (potential) new audiences. "Godzilla: King of the Monsters" is designed for long term fanboys.

But the 2014 had better writing, acting and editing, whereas the 2019 film only really has more action... maybe better effects? Maybe better direction? It's sort of difficult to compare the two in those areas, although I'd probably say this had the better effects.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

the only relevant thing military did in this movie is fire the Oxygen Destroyer and that did far more harm than good



by the way I already mentioned this before under spoiler, but .. the military *still has* *Oxygen destroyer *and it should work on any non-Ghidorah kaiju 

so techncially they could kill Godzilla again at any time ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

2014 was a boring mediocrity at best, *only* Kranston was good and he died in the first third

also the military MC was awful there


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2019)

I have a theory.

"King Kong Vs Godzilla" will end with Godzilla dying.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The burning Godzilla thing sort of reminded me of what was happening to him in "Godzilla Vs Destroyah"... so maybe Godzilla will be revealed to be dying. This also might lead to a change in personality, as he'd be a lot more aggressive as his body starts overheating, leading to his conflict with Kong. 

In the end, he'll have an awesome death... and the franchise might continue with Kong, as I think acquiring a license for Kong's likeliness is easier than Godzilla's.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 1, 2019)

With this coming in at around 48 mil for the weekend, it's now up to godzilla v kong to secure the monsterverse future. It all rests on the shoulders of the guy who directed death note, blair witch and you're next. Good luck godzilla heads. 



MartialHorror said:


> Maybe better direction?



You've seen enough movies to know better.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

I kind of want to see this Ghidorah fight Shin Godzilla 

- I think those pink lasers of Shins could cut off Ghidorahs heads, but he would regenerate them
- and then it could come down to Ghidorahs energy drain vs Shin Godzillas evolution


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 1, 2019)

Am I one of the few who actually likes both films? I think that certain Godzilla fans, and certain critics as well, overhate 2014 Godzilla way too much. I mean, this is the same film that ends like this:

Yes, Bryan Cranston not being there nearly as much was outright hogwash and some of the most deceiving marketing in any film, but you can't go wrong with Godzilla forcing his atomic breath inside another monster to decapitate it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

that was the only cool monster fighting part though

where as here* every* part was cool



and honestly, MUTOs still dont hold a candle to any Toho monsters

like, I take 1 Ghidorah over a 1000 MUTOs


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 1, 2019)

Has anybody watched the anime series? I think mabel said something doom and gloom about it.

I keep wanting to check it out even though it's cg (ajin was okay with that), but I don't even hear fans talking about its monster fights being good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> With this coming in at around 48 mil for the weekend, it's now up to godzilla v kong to secure the monsterverse future. It all rests on the shoulders of the guy who directed death note, blair witch and you're next. Good luck godzilla heads.
> 
> 
> 
> You've seen enough movies to know better.



Yeah, Adam Wingard is a BIZARRE choice for that kind of project... I've enjoyed some of his work and even with his bad movies, I at least respect him for trying. But has he ever had a real hit? Has he ever done a movie that makes you think... "King Kong Vs Godzilla"? Dougherty had "Krampus", which is kind of a monster movie. Edwards had "Monsters", so it made sense for him to do "Godzilla". 

I hesitate because once again, it comes down to perspective. I think Edward's direction was sturdier and he did a better job at grounding the monster in reality, but he was all about build-up, often to the frustration of fans. Dougherty had a lot more memorable visuals and his creative decisions were a little more fan friendly, but sometimes it got a little too messy. In his defense though, it seemed like "Godzilla: KOM" suffered a lot in the editing room. I wouldn't be surprised if this movie suffered some behind-the-scenes problems. Edwards also was working with a better script, so it's not easy to really tell 





Shiba D. Inu said:


> I kind of want to see this Ghidorah fight Shin Godzilla
> 
> - I think those pink lasers of Shins could cut off Ghidorahs heads, but he would regenerate them
> - and then it could come down to Ghidorahs energy drain vs Shin Godzillas evolution



I REALLY wish "Shin Godzilla" would get a sequel. I think it's one of the best Godzilla movies in years. 



Mabel Gleeful said:


> Am I one of the few who actually likes both films? I think that certain Godzilla fans, and certain critics as well, overhate 2014 Godzilla way too much. I mean, this is the same film that ends like this:
> 
> Yes, Bryan Cranston not being there nearly as much was outright hogwash and some of the most deceiving marketing in any film, but you can't go wrong with Godzilla forcing his atomic breath inside another monster to decapitate it.



I like both movies, although I'm not enthusiastic about either.


----------



## Glued (Jun 1, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> Like I said in a prior post, the critics are being intentionally mean spirited, some saying downright stupid things. The kaiju action is even better (IMO) than the first Pacific Rim, let alone the inferior sequel. Godzilla just doesn't work with American audiences because, after all, it's a walking anti-US metaphor.
> 
> Also, am I the only one that really thought the human plot was more interesting than people give it credit for? I honestly like Godzilla's at times ludicrous environmentalist stories, and this story included ecoterrorists, the US military as repressive and useless (again, part of the reason why we see certain people not liking the film) and ridiculous amounts of plot armour that are in themselves entertaining (Madison escaping from the ecoterrorists and then not dying from Ghidorah and Godzilla fighting was truly spectacular and I loved it for all the wrong reasons).



People in the US either love or hate Godzilla. Many just think its a guy in a rubber suit fighting another guy in a rubber suit. On top of this, Godzilla is kind of fat, which some people don't take seriously. Many just view it as childish. My friends thought I was weird for liking godzilla.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

the whoel big fight in 2014 was also TOO DARK

I *hate* it when shit is too dark .. HATE IT



2019 KoM wasnt bright and sunny either, but it was never too dark (not like 2014 or GoT S8 episode 3)


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Has anybody watched the anime series? I think mabel said something doom and bloom about it.
> 
> It keep wanting to check it out even though it's cg (ajin was okay with that), but I don't even hear fans talking about its monster fights being good.



I'll shill out my reviews of them!




In short, they're... weird. They're more science fiction and... anime-y... than traditional kaiju flicks. They do go into some very interesting material and I got to respect them for taking risks, but they also have pretty shoddy CG animation... although I did like some of the visual style in the 3rd one. 

The trilogy has a very odd -- yet kind of awesome -- incarnation of Ghidorah. Too bad the climactic battle sucked and reminds us why Bigger Godzilla's aren't necessarily better. That was seriously the most boring monster fight of all time.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 1, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> With this coming in at around 48 mil for the weekend, it's now up to godzilla v kong to secure the monsterverse future. It all rests on the shoulders of the guy who directed* death note, blair witch and you're next.* Good luck godzilla heads.
> 
> 
> 
> You've seen enough movies to know better.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> Godzilla freaking nuked the city and Ghidorah lifted him into the atmosphere and dropped him like a meteor. What movie did you watch?


Both was pretty to look at..but is that what constitutes as the "pinnacle of cool" in this series?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 1, 2019)

one more time for the boys back home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Eh? Sorry, but it's true. Admittedly, both films have seemingly different goals."Godzilla (2014)" is really designed more for (potential) new audiences. "Godzilla: King of the Monsters" is designed for long term fanboys.
> 
> But the 2014 had better writing, acting and editing, whereas the 2019 film only really has more action... maybe better effects? Maybe better direction? It's sort of difficult to compare the two in those areas, although I'd probably say this had the better effects.


I agree with this 100%


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

Gesy u r on thin ice


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2019)

That said I look forward to Kong vs. Godzilla..should prove to be a more interesting bout.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 1, 2019)

When is Pacific Rim vs Godzilla vs Kong coming out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

in my mind Kong can never ever ever in a million years measure up to Ghidorah, especially this Ghidorah


but I am very interested how the fuck they gonna make G vs K work at all, so yeah (and who will be the main villain if there will be one)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2019)

Gotta admit..the female scientist heel turn was completely unexpected.

"Humans are overpopulating the earth and polluting everything. So let's release these beast to kill a significant portion of us and grow trees!"

The movie sold this as a justifiable rationale


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

in these kinds of situations (and this kind of movie where humans dont really matter) - "he/she went crazy" (i.e. my son died so to cope I have to think up *any* way for his death to not be meaningless statistic) is always a perfectly acceptable explanation to me 

didnt even think twice about it tbh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 1, 2019)

yeah, I honestly didn't mind the human narrative that was going on. It was serviceable.

edit: so something hit me. Now that


*Spoiler*: __ 



Godzilla's resting place got nuked. where does he go now. he's homeless


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> yeah, I honestly didn't mind the human narrative that was going on. It was serviceable.
> 
> edit: so something hit me. Now that
> 
> ...


he can go to Skull Island and kick the ape out and take it for his own lair


maybe that will be the plot of G vs K


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2019)

Pssh Ghidorah..

Ran away the first match. Humans did his dirty work the second and lost the third..

HE DIDN'T DELIVER WHAT WAS PROMISED!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> When is Pacific Rim vs Godzilla vs Kong coming out?



Probably never. "Pacific Rim" is more-or-less a failed franchise and if they combined the two, there'd have to be a lot of explaining as to where these monsters were...

Unless this has been a stealth prequel franchise all along!



Shiba D. Inu said:


> in my mind Kong can never ever ever in a million years measure up to Ghidorah, especially this Ghidorah
> 
> 
> but I am very interested how the fuck they gonna make G vs K work at all, so yeah (and who will be the main villain if there will be one)



I agree, but at the same time, Ghidorah is a villain and Kong is a hero, so it's not like they're supposed to be compared that way. In fact, if anything, I see Godzilla being more of an antagonist, as that's what the original did and King Kong is still more popular than Godzilla. 

With that said, it's obvious they're going to team up against a bigger threat, whether it's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mecha King Ghidorah, a revived Ghidorah, Destroyah or Bagan. 






Shiba D. Inu said:


> in these kinds of situations (and this kind of movie where humans dont really matter) - "he/she went crazy" (i.e. my son died so to cope I have to think up *any* way for his death to not be meaningless statistic) is always a perfectly acceptable explanation to me
> 
> didnt even think twice about it tbh



Yeah, but that logic deflated pretty early on... she always acts rational, even if her motives are not. At no point did she ever seem crazy.

I wanted to know WTF Jonah wanted out of this. He never seemed to have her convictions. Just seemed like an asshole.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2019)

Does anyone know how much it costs to acquire a license for Godzilla from Toho?

It must be steep, as that was the reason why the 1998 movie was rushed into release and is also why the sequel was cancelled (believe it or not, the 1998 film did make money and actually was well liked by general audiences, if not fanboys or critics).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

tbh without the Red/Burning maximum overload this Godzilla wasnt even capable of killing Ghidorah and his wolverine-tier regen at all 

the regular attacks were ineffective



my guy was a raid boss who didnt need any help from no puny humans


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> tbh without the Red/Burning maximum overload this Godzilla wasnt even capable of killing Ghidorah and his wolverine-tier regen at all
> 
> the regular attacks were ineffective
> 
> ...



Yeah, at first I was thinking Ghidorah seemed oddly weak, but he was clearly at an advantage during round 1 -- only retreating when humanity functioned as the Calvary. 

Godzilla had the advantage during Round 2, ignoring that Ghidorah had just been in a fight with Rodan and was now fighting on Godzilla's turf... but more than likely, he would've just escaped with his regeneration abilities.

In Round 3, he would've won if not for plot circumstances. 

I do find myself wondering how their bouts went in the past.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, but that logic deflated pretty early on... she always acts rational, even if her motives are not. At no point did she ever seem crazy.
> 
> I wanted to know WTF Jonah wanted out of this. He never seemed to have her convictions. Just seemed like an asshole.


you can be "crazy" on the inside (as far as your goals/beliefs), while still appearing rational and calm in your behaviour as a front

isnt that what Bale was in American Psycho ? 


Jonah was an eco terrorist


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I do find myself wondering how their bouts went in the past.


IIRC in 2014 it was mentioned that some MUTOs killed a Godzilla in the past (big skeleton), so there was more than one, just like there are several Kongs and MUTOs (and Mothras too likely)


so my headcanon is that Ghidorah killed at least 1 or 2 Godzillas in his time, just not "our" Godzilla


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> IIRC in 2014 it was mentioned that some MUTOs killed a Godzilla in the past (big skeleton), so there was more than one, just like there are several Kongs and MUTOs (and Mothras too likely)
> 
> 
> so my headcanon is that Ghidorah killed at least 1 or 2 Godzillas in his time, just not "our" Godzilla



OR maybe there were also more Ghidorah's. Maybe there was a Ghidorah invasion. That's a horrifying thought.

Good point though. One scene I liked -- that I wish they spent more time in -- was that Godzilla-themed civilization. It really emphasized the tragedy of Godzilla and drew some interesting parallels with Kong. 



Shiba D. Inu said:


> you can be "crazy" on the inside (as far as your goals/beliefs), while still appearing rational and calm in your behaviour as a front
> 
> isnt that what Bale was in American Psycho ?
> 
> ...



That's a different kind of crazy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2019)

So who would win in a fight? Legendary Godzilla or Shin Godzilla?

If the latter, could Shin Godzilla defeat Ghidorah? It's a tough call, as Shin Godzilla's potential is unknown... WTF was going on with its tail at the end? Who knows. 

I'd probably say Legendary would win, simply because I don't think an atomic blast would damage him... while Shin Godzilla behaves more like a child who doesn't understand his power.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 1, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> So who would win in a fight? Legendary Godzilla or Shin Godzilla?
> 
> If the latter, could Shin Godzilla defeat Ghidorah? It's a tough call, as Shin Godzilla's potential is unknown... WTF was going on with its tail at the end? Who knows.
> 
> I'd probably say Legendary would win, simply because I don't think an atomic blast would damage him... while Shin Godzilla behaves more like a child who doesn't understand his power.


Legendary Godzilla took a direct of meteor that extinct the dinosaur and simply 'lol nope' it

I doubt Shin Godzilla could even tickle him.

Ghidorah could eat him for dinner


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2019)

Red Legendary Godzilla should be able to just disintegrate Shin completely

regular Legendary .. I think those thin pink lasers of Shins should be able to cut his skin, but not lethally so .. and physically Legendary can manhandle Shin .. but Shin is weird, and I could see it being somewhat hard for Legendary to fully put him down without the red power (Legendarys regular blue atomic breath hasnt been super impressive th)


Ghidorah should take it, raw power + flight + regen + energy drain is a bitch


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 1, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> Like I said in a prior post, the critics are being intentionally mean spirited, some saying downright stupid things. The kaiju action is even better (IMO) than the first Pacific Rim, let alone the inferior sequel. Godzilla just doesn't work with American audiences because, after all, it's a walking anti-US metaphor.
> 
> Also, am I the only one that really thought the human plot was more interesting than people give it credit for? I honestly like Godzilla's at times ludicrous environmentalist stories, and this story included ecoterrorists, the US military as repressive and useless (again, part of the reason why we see certain people not liking the film) and ridiculous amounts of plot armour that are in themselves entertaining (Madison escaping from the ecoterrorists and then not dying from Ghidorah and Godzilla fighting was truly spectacular and I loved it for all the wrong reasons).




I enjoyed the story and lore. It harkened back to the best of the Kiryu Saga, except Monarch is an earlier, less technological and more cautious version of the G-Force. If they ever add in Gotengo, weird psychic shit, the fairies and Mechs I'll be fully on board.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 1, 2019)

I would have liked a KoM that just follows ecoterrorists trying to awaken the monsters to wreck the world and regrow things. They study the radiated leftovers from godzilla's earlier rampage. It's a little bit early Annihilation, where they're studying the strange life forms and growths. You still have the monster battles of course, but it's all just from their pov and they're the ones trying to figure out the creatures, their behaviors, whether the remains of humanity could survive in the leftover radiation, and the human conflict is the same too where someone's reconsidering what they're doing.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 1, 2019)

Godzilla movies always have a human element, its breaks up the monster action. As much as we shit on Godzilla 2014 human, it probably did better then most with have a compelling human narrative. That doesn't make it good or entertaining, it just it means Japanese Godzilla films are filled with more campy nonsense from humans to fill out space. If american godzilla movies aren't going to include the japanese campyshit/commentary, then they need to find a new way to fill time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 1, 2019)

I saw this film, today, and the plot was not exactly deep or complex, but no one expects that from a _Kaiju_ film; at least it was very visually-impressive.

The actress who played colonel Diane Foster looked so much like the actress who played Okoye in _Black Panther_ that I did not realize that they were not the same person until I checked online; that was quite a surprise.

Emma deciding to free the _kaiju_ to "restore balance" was unexpected and also completely irrational, but I suppose that she was not thinking rationally after her son died.

Moths do not have stingers in actuality, but, since Mothra is not an ordinary moth, I shall accept her having one in this film; she is not exactly the most threatening or deadly of _kaiju,_ otherwise.

When the previews stated that there were seventeen _kaiju_ in this film, I was worried that that was too high of a number, but I am glad that the movie focused primarily on Godzilla and King Ghidorah, with Mothra and Rodan having supporting roles and the others having only cameos,

The changes to the oxygen destroyer in this film were unforgivable; in the original film, it was created by the Japanese, functioned by disintegrating organic tissue, and was regarded with dread and fear, a weapon of last resort, but, in this film, it was developed by the Americans, functioned by simply causing a massive explosion, and was treated as being no different from any other weapon. I suppose that the writers are foreshadowing Destoroyah appearing in a later film, but that still was a poor way to do so.

There were at least some positive aspects of this film: as a lifelong and proud citizen of Massachusetts, I did appreciate how the final battle occurred in Boston (even if the city was destroyed), since New York City, Los Angeles, and San Francisco seem to be the most popular American cities for movie settings. I also liked how Godzilla and the other _kaiju_ were clearly shown in the film, since the _kaiju_ in the first film had barely any screen time. I also very much liked the usage of the theme from the original 1954 film, as well as a cover of Blue Oyster Cult's _Godzilla;_ I cannot believe that it took this long for that song to be used in an actual _Godzilla_ film.

The post-credits scene was likely hinting at Mecha King Ghidorah appearing in a future film, so I shall be eager to see where it leads in the future.



MartialHorror said:


> So who would win in a fight? Legendary Godzilla or Shin Godzilla?
> 
> If the latter, could Shin Godzilla defeat Ghidorah? It's a tough call, as Shin Godzilla's potential is unknown... WTF was going on with its tail at the end? Who knows.
> 
> I'd probably say Legendary would win, simply because I don't think an atomic blast would damage him... while Shin Godzilla behaves more like a child who doesn't understand his power.



I feel that Legendary's Godzilla is more powerful, overall, but it still is too much of a typical juggernaut who focuses on brute force, whereas Shin Godzilla has a much more significant "body horror" aspect (which is not surprising, since, Hideaki Anno, the creator of _Neon Genesis: Evangelion_ produced that film), so I likely would find it to be much more frightening if I ever encountered it in actuality.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2019)

Isn't Mothra technically supposed to be a butterfly anyway? Or at least modeled after one? I think she's had stingers in the past... was it "GMK: Giant Monster All Out Title is too f@cking long for me to remember Attack"?


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 2, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> I enjoyed the story and lore. It harkened back to the best of the Kiryu Saga, except Monarch is an earlier, less technological and more cautious version of the G-Force. If they ever add in Gotengo, weird psychic shit, the fairies and Mechs I'll be fully on board.


We already have the fairies with the Chen sisters


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 2, 2019)

Hit The Badass said:


> Legendary Godzilla took a direct of meteor that extinct the dinosaur and simply 'lol nope' it
> 
> I doubt Shin Godzilla could even tickle him.
> 
> Ghidorah could eat him for dinner


When did this Godzilla took a Meteor?


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 2, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> When did this Godzilla took a Meteor?


In a spin off comic. Godzilla tanked the Gulf of Mexico meteor that killed the dinosaurs.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 2, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> In a spin off comic. Godzilla tanked the Gulf of Mexico meteor that killed the dinosaurs.


Like a direct hit?


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 2, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> Like a direct hit?


I'm looking for the scan but pretty much. He was at ground zero from what I recall.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2019)

The spin-off moment was when Anguirus killed Gigan in the books...

You almost feel bad for Gigan, as Anguirus drags him by the throat into a red ocean.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 2, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> I'm looking for the scan but pretty much. He was at ground zero from what I recall.


Jesus, he could babyshake a lot of verses


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 2, 2019)

@Huey Freeman Here it is:


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2019)

Another fun game:

Who is Godzilla's Strongest foe in the Showa Era? Even though Ghidorah gets progressively weaker, Godzilla never bests him without help, so I'd say him... followed by Mechagodzilla, then Kong. While Gigan is dangerous, I never felt like he alone could take on big G. 

What about the Heisei era? Er... probably Spacegodzilla, although an argument can be made for Destroyah too. 

Millennium era? I don't remember enough of these movies...

I figure the current era shouldn't count because everyone will agree Ghidorah is #1.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 2, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Another fun game:
> 
> Who is Godzilla's Strongest foe in the Showa Era? Even though Ghidorah gets progressively weaker, Godzilla never bests him without help, so I'd say him... followed by Mechagodzilla, then Kong. While Gigan is dangerous, I never felt like he alone could take on big G.
> 
> ...


Gigan got destroyed in Zone Fighter, which is canon to the Showa continuity. In fact, Godzilla toyed with him:
Edit: Wrong video. Seems like YouTube no longer has the original Godzilla vs Gigan from Zone Fighter video


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 2, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Another fun game:
> 
> Who is Godzilla's Strongest foe in the Showa Era? Even though Ghidorah gets progressively weaker, Godzilla never bests him without help, so I'd say him... followed by Mechagodzilla, then Kong. While Gigan is dangerous, I never felt like he alone could take on big G.
> 
> ...



Showa: Ghidorah, power level are funky

Heisei: Destroyah with Space Godzilla trailing behind

Millennium Era: Monster X / Ghidorah


----------



## convict (Jun 2, 2019)

Man Ghidorah put in work. Beat the dogshit out of Godzilla throughout the movie and even whipped Rodan into submission.

1. Ghidorah
2. Godzilla
3. Female MUTO
4. Mothra
5. Rodan
6. Male Muto

In overall power


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The changes to the oxygen destroyer in this film were unforgivable; in the original film, it was created by the Japanese, functioned by disintegrating organic tissue, and was regarded with dread and fear, a weapon of last resort, but, in this film, it was developed by the Americans, functioned by simply causing a massive explosion, and was treated as being no different from any other weapon.


even if it wasnt the exact same as the 1954 OD - it clearly was *not* just another explosion/like any other weapon

it _killed Godzilla_ (he flatlined, Mothra had to revive him) and it was stated that it kills all life within X miles radius .. post credits also had that guy who fished out the Ghidorah head say that "fish cant live here anymore"

which leads me to repeat again - *in Legendary MonsterVerse the US military still has a working Oxygen Destroyer !*





MartialHorror said:


> What about the Heisei era? Er... probably Spacegodzilla, although an argument can be made for Destroyah too.


Destroyah

although in the 1991 film Ghidorah was about to choke and kill Godzilla 1v1 until human interference

Biollante was never truly defeated either tbh




MartialHorror said:


> Millennium era? I don't remember enough of these movies...


Keizer Ghidorah


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2019)

Ghidorahs aliases in this movie :

- *Death Song of Three Storms*
- _*The One Who is Many


*_
btw I forgot/missed it in the movie, but wiki says :


> Mothra, who is greviously injured from her fight with Rodan, attempts to defend him, but is killed by Ghidorah's gravity beams.* As she dies, however, she releases a cloud of energy, which Godzilla absorbs and begins to glow orange*. Seemingly realizing the threat posed by this energy, Ghidorah grapples Godzilla and begins draining his power from him.


Mothra-chan gave *everything*


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 2, 2019)

The Permian extinction was the one before Dinosaurs evolved, not the one that killed them. 

And you guys said you know lore.


----------



## MShadows (Jun 2, 2019)

Just a small detail, but when the credits started rolling and it got to the cast list and I saw Godzilla and the other Kaijus' roles being listed as being played by themselves I giggled a bit


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 2, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Just a small detail, but when the credits started rolling and it got to the cast list and I saw Godzilla and the other Kaijus' roles being listed as being played by themselves I giggled a bit


I missed that. That's hilarious

Also had no idea Godzilla vs Kong was slated for an early 2020 release.


----------



## MShadows (Jun 2, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> I missed that. That's hilarious
> 
> Also had no idea Godzilla vs Kong was slated for an early 2020 release.


Look here  



And yeah, hopefully they have enough time to make it good.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 2, 2019)

I don't know why even giant monster movies must gender their monsters with a heteronormal lens. 

Male moths for example are often just as elegant and colorful as the females.



Moths can also be kind of fluid with their genders, because I think there's at least one species where either the male can lay eggs or there's no set male/female and they reproduce willynilly. Don't fact check me on that, it's just something I'm saying.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2019)

this and Endgame are the 2 best movies of the year so far


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2019)

@~Gesy~


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2019)

Favorite scene gotta be Godzilla walking into city with the jets following behind him.  Might be the best shot in the movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2019)

Question to the fans: will the second Mothra wake up with the same memories as the previous? Or is this a Groot type of deal .


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 2, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> this and Endgame are the 2 best movies of the year so far



maybe if you literally only watch blockbusters and even then that's a stretch

anyways


lmfao

370m WW


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 2, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Question to the fans: will the second Mothra wake up with the same memories as the previous? Or is this a Groot type of deal .



I can field this one.

There won't be a second mothra because the monsterverse is dead. We'll get a new godzilla sometime around DDJ's 40th birthday.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Question to the fans: will the second Mothra wake up with the same memories as the previous?


should just be a new Mothra, these Titans are more or less giant prehistoric animals, no telepathy/magic bullshit so far


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2019)

MonsterVerse *may *be dead/on hold after Kong, but hopefully Toho will start pumping out new jp Godzillas after 2020-2021, that will be just as good as this and Shin


----------



## Glued (Jun 2, 2019)

Just watched the movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Massive disappointment. I am a hardcore godzilla fan and this thing let me down. I went into the theater happy as a clam, hoping for the greatest royal rumble ever, I came out annoyed. I liked a lot of the action. But there was so much talking. So much family drama. So many annoying characters. Even in the middle of the monster battles they would cut to the humans.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 2, 2019)

yeah anyone comparing this to shin is out of their fucking minds lmao

shin had an actual message and at-times, imo, compelling human drama

this was mindless and stupid


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2019)

man how did y'all manage to watch Godzillas from 1954 to 2004


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 2, 2019)

im comfortable with calling the vast majority of godzilla flicks dumb fluff

but at least they were fun and entertaining, this wasnt


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2019)

the best parts of Shin were Godzilla shooting those laser beamus


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 2, 2019)

says more about you lol


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2019)

to me this movie was basically a sort of condensed Hollywood 150M+ budget version/reimagining/amalgam/homage of several of the Heisei films

and since Heisei is by far my favorite Goji era, where I enjoyed pretty much every single movie - I thank the director for that


----------



## Glued (Jun 2, 2019)

I enjoyed godzilla final wars more than this.  The human drama didn't distract from the ass kicking.


----------



## The Great One (Jun 2, 2019)

This movie was a spectacle.

And movie reviewers/critics are trash.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2019)

Batzzaro29 said:


> This movie was a spectacle.
> 
> And movie reviewers/critics are trash.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glued (Jun 2, 2019)

Batzzaro29 said:


> This movie was a spectacle.
> 
> And movie reviewers/critics are trash.



Not enough Spectacle. Too much family.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 2, 2019)

This is one of those movies that would have been better if it was a little dumber or a little smarter, either one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2019)

Yeah it looks like the movie is a financial bust. It's opening was a little soft and I doubt it will have legs.

Too bad.

Edit: You never know though, maybe it will catch on in China.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2019)

You know who I would like to see make a comeback?

Varan.

His movie might've just been OK, but I always thought he was a pretty cool looking monster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## convict (Jun 2, 2019)

The international numbers aren't bad. With that budget maybe it needs like 400ish to break even? Sounds doable.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 2, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> even if it wasnt the exact same as the 1954 OD - it clearly was *not* just another explosion/like any other weapon
> 
> it _killed Godzilla_ (he flatlined, Mothra had to revive him) and it was stated that it kills all life within X miles radius .. post credits also had that guy who fished out the Ghidorah head say that "fish cant live here anymore"
> 
> which leads me to repeat again - *in Legendary MonsterVerse the US military still has a working Oxygen Destroyer !*



Yes, but the weapon did not disintegrate him or any other organic matter, which means that it still is not as awe-inspiring and horrifying as was the original incarnation of the device in the 1954 film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2019)

convict said:


> This international numbers aren't bad. With that budget maybe it needs like 400ish to break even? Sounds doable.



Yeah it's not necessarily a failure, even if it is a disappointment. Hopefully it's still showing in theaters 2 weeks from now, as I'm supposed to take my sister to see it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, but the weapon did not disintegrate him or any other organic matter, which means that it still is not as awe-inspiring and horrifying as was the original incarnation of the device in the 1954 film.



Unless Destroyah is the pay-off, I think it was a mistake to use the Oxygen Destroyer like that.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 2, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Unless Destroyah is the pay-off, I think it was a mistake to use the Oxygen Destroyer like that.



Yes, it was so very anti-climactic; can you imagine if the _genki dama_ in _Dragon Ball_ changed from Goku's ultimate finishing move to a cheap technique that he could use as often as he does the _kamehameha?_


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 3, 2019)

This film is terrible. Every attempt at making clever storytelling is dumb, the main human characters are completely unlikable and even the monster fights get repetitive after a while. I lost count of how how many times Monster Zero was about to vaporize one of the humans only for Godzilla to make a heroic entrance and punch it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2019)

Im so glad I am able to actually enjoy shit


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 3, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Unless Destroyah is the pay-off, I think it was a mistake to use the Oxygen Destroyer like that.


A strong possibility, Destroyah could be the final villian to end the legendary series. They will probably just call it Destroyer and ruin it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2019)

maybe the leftover head mutates into a hybrid of Ghidorah and Destroyah, from being exposed to OD 


and they can call it - _*Desghidorah*_


----------



## Glued (Jun 3, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Im so glad I am able to actually enjoy shit



Godzilla Final Wars > This.

Godzilla King of Monsters is a good movie, but it could have been so much better if they had removed the human family and used Tywin as a solo villain against a heroic Serizawa.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2019)

Final Wars was ok, but so full of filler monsters .. this had focus

and I prefer these human characters over some ST-tier aliens any day


also, you know ..150M$ CGI vs whatever FW had


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 3, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> maybe the leftover head mutates into a hybrid of Ghidorah and Destroyah, from being exposed to OD
> 
> 
> and they can call it - _*Desghidorah*_



Possible a mutation from Godzilla cells


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> Godzilla Final Wars > This.
> 
> Godzilla King of Monsters is a good movie, but it could have been so much better if they had removed the human family and used Tywin as a solo villain against a heroic Serizawa.



I disagree. At most, KoM was disappointing, but FW was annoying. 

As a fan, something about Godzilla plowing through past villains (and allies) like paper just feels... wrong.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 3, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I disagree. At most, KoM was disappointing, but FW was annoying.
> 
> As a fan, something about Godzilla plowing through past villains (and allies) like paper just feels... wrong.


Final was was great as a send off. There have been 30 movies, I completely fine with final wars being a one time thing, the movie is never boring to watch.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2019)

i dont want a send-off tho

i *always* want to have a Godzilla movie at least every 2-3 years


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2019)

Xiammes said:


> Final was was great as a send off. There have been 30 movies, I completely fine with final wars being a one time thing, the movie is never boring to watch.



lol, once again, I disagree. The problem with "never boring" is that it's too subjective and what interests one person might not interest another. The movie certainly has a lot of action, but I found the CGI to be bad, the suits to be a little rubbery, the human action scenes to be way too derivative of "The Matrix" (which had already become a cliche by 2004) and the acting to be bad -- albeit in a way that seemed deliberate. 

It's not my least favorite Godzilla movie and in its favor, it has a lot of personality (something the two previous flicks lacked), but I'm in the camp that simply did not like it. 

I'm all for a Godzilla finale every once in awhile, but I prefer "Godzilla Vs Destroyah" as a finale than "Godzilla: Final Wars".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2019)

the Millenium Kiryu 2 movie dilogy were ok as a "finale" of sorts to me too, at least to Millenium


Destroyah finale was the best though, yeah


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 3, 2019)

Mecha Godzilla vs Mecha Destroyah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 3, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Im so glad I am able to actually enjoy shit



At least you're admitting it's shit.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 3, 2019)

actuals came under studio estimates LMFAOO

y'all TRULY hate to see it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2019)

I will suck Kongs hairy dick if he can manage to save (financially) the MonsterVerse


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 3, 2019)

detective pikachu massively underperformed

godzilla flopping

endgame not beating avatar 

not exactly a banner year for you huh flutter


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2019)

I hope _Joker_ flops







ATastyMuffin said:


> not beating avatar


yet*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2019)

> detective pikachu *massively* *underperformed*


only according to brainlets who thought a spin-offs debut will make 1B+ because it has the word Pokemon in it


meanwhile whispers of at least 2 more live-action pokemon movies swirling around 

they even announced a Detective Pikachu 2 game just now, so DP 2 movie seems in the bag


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 3, 2019)

Like you said, even if the monsterverse is done for awhile, japan still has the property.

Godzilla's not going anywhere. He'll always be around.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 3, 2019)

Bitchmuffin is trying real hard to be relevant by talking trash all the time  Now the bitch is considering Endgame a financial failure because it didn’t catch up to Avatar. All because no one is liking his Star Wars these days


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2019)

*apparently ~70M weekend in China*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2019)

Not beating the biggest gross isn't much of insult tbh. Some of us are just hoping it does.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 3, 2019)

Hope it crosses 600 mil line


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2019)

ATastyMuffin said:


> actuals came under studio estimates LMFAOO
> 
> y'all TRULY hate to see it



Someone is channeling Fang...

But sure, we're Godzilla nerds. Of course we'll be unhappy when a Godzilla flick under-performs and is poorly received.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 3, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Someone is channeling Fang...
> 
> But sure, we're Godzilla nerds. Of course we'll be unhappy when a Godzilla flick under-performs and is poorly received.



bruh this movie sucks lmao


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 3, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> All because no one is liking his Star Wars these days



on god the last jedi will be beloved in like ten years


----------



## Glued (Jun 3, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Right in the middle of action sequences they switched to stupid family.

Imagine you are having a romantic conversation with the man/woman of your dreams and every few minutes you get interrupted by an annoying waiter.

That is what this movie feels like. I went in there to watch monsters fight and there wasn't enough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2019)

ATastyMuffin said:


> on god the last jedi will be beloved in like ten years



People say the same shit about TLJ.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 3, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My exact problem with transformers movie. If Bay  went in 70% transformers and 30% whatever the fuck he does, his movies would be 50% better.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 3, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I hope _Joker_ flops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joker has a budget of 55 million its mathematically impossible


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Jun 3, 2019)

39% on RT

is the movie this bad?

i;ll get to go see it in 2 days anyway


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2019)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> 39% on RT
> 
> is the movie this bad?
> 
> i;ll get to go see it in 2 days anyway


No. It's a typical popcorn movie.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 3, 2019)

ATastyMuffin said:


> on god the last jedi will be beloved in like ten years


Last Jedi was god awful.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 3, 2019)

This should get everyone not to listen to Bitchmuffin’s opinions


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 3, 2019)

na TLJ is 1b to Empire's 1a

Rian is a visionary


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 3, 2019)

ahahahaha godzilla's actuals were 47.7m not even 48

can this even break $100m dom

flop


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2019)

70M in China

fuck Burgerland


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 4, 2019)

I like this one better than Godzilla '14. Still didn't love it because most of the plot with the human characters was just meh. Also some of the fight scenes could have been a bit brighter so the action was clearer.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2019)

man theres so many Ghidorahs 

- Showa Ghidorah
- Heisei Godzilla King Ghidorah (and Mecha King Ghidorah)
- Desghidorah from Rebirth of Mothra I (similar variation)
- Ghidorah from Rebirth of Mothra II
- Ghidorah from GMK
- Keizer Ghidorah from FW (similar variation)
- anime Netflix Ghidorah
- 2019 KoM Ghidorah


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2019)

So I've been going through the box office numbers of the Showa era of Godzilla and I've learned some interesting things

-- "Godzilla Raids Again" was not a financial failure. In fight, it had over 8,000,000 attendees, which is apparently makes it the 3rd most watched Japanese Godzilla film.

-- "Godzilla Vs Mothra" seemingly underperformed, with over 3 million attendees. A 1980 rerelease would almost double that though. It apparently was still a financial success, but that's an almost 50% drop and the franchise would never see the same kind of numbers of the first two films. 

-- "Destroy All Monsters" might've been a bomb... or at least was an underperformer, with 2 and a half million attendees with a bigger budget. 

-- "Godzilla's Revenge" brought in about a million and a half viewers itself, but "Godzilla Vs Megalon" was a bigger financial disappointment with less than a million. "Terror of Mechagodzilla" ended up being the lowest with 970,000.

It's interesting how soft the numbers suddenly were, even though the franchise was seemingly finding its stride and crossing over with other popular monsters. "Ghidorah, the Three Headed" monster sold $4,320,000 tickets... still about half of "Godzilla Raids Again" (of all movies).

I've been thinking of doing some sort of Godzilla Retrospective series, detailing the history of the franchise... although I'm not sure if it will be in written or video format.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2019)

Ive heard that the 1991 Ghidorah movie was a big success (?) 

and that the Megaguirus one was a fail


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2019)

I finished my numbers, but I didn't bother with the anime trilogy because they only got a limited release... I also ignored the actual Box Office numbers, as inflation and yen makes that difficult to calculate. I also don't count international numbers. "Godzilla 1985" for example was reasonably successful (3,200,000 tickets sold) in Japan, but failed in the states.

HEISEI FUN FACTS

-- Godzilla Vs King Ghidorah was really only seen as successful if you consider that it followed "Godzilla Vs Biollante" (which was a financial disappointment), selling about 2,700,000 tickets (Biollante sold about 2,000,000). It's actually one of the least attended Godzilla films of the era.

-- "Godzilla Vs Mothra" was the most successful, with over 4 million attendees. This surprised me, as most people are meh on the movie. "Godzilla Vs Destroyah" followed closely behind with 4 million. The budgets were bigger in the Heisei era though, so I don't know if they made any more money than they did in the Showa years.

-- Even though Biollante underperformed, it's the only era that lacks a franchise killing bomb. It just seemed like Toho wanted to move on (for awhile). Even "Godzilla Vs Space Godzilla" sold well (3,400,000 tickets).

MILLENNIUM FUN FACTS

-- This era actually kind of sold poorly compared to the rest. "Godzilla 2000" had a disappointing 2,000,000 tickets sold... and the best it got was "GMK", which sold 2,400,000 tickets. With inflation though, these numbers probably look a lot better.

-- Even though no one remembers it, "Tokyo SOS" might've been a bomb, selling only 1,100,000 tickets. I can't find reports of its budget though. Minimally, it disappointed enough to lead to "Final Wars". In contrast, its predecessor ("Godzilla Against Mechagodzilla") sold 1,700,000 tickets.

-- "Godzilla Final Wars" only sold 1,000,000 tickets, being a definitive bomb. "Godzilla Vs Megalon" and "Terror of Mechagodzilla" might've told less, but they also cost a lot less. 

-- Megaguirus was another financial disappointment with 1,300,000 tickets sold... but it still did better than the last 3 entries of this era. 

AND FINALLY

-- "Shin Godzilla" was the 3rd most attended Japanese Godzilla film if you don't count re-releases, with over 5,000,000 tickets sold.

-- The 2014 had a little over 2,000,000 attendees in Japan. The 1998 film had 3,500,000 tickets sold. "Skull Island" doesn't have its number of attendees listed, but it grossed a lot less than the 2014 film over there. (if you adjust into dollars, about $10,000,000 less).


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2019)

Am I the only one who thought Mothra being declared as Queen of the Monsters wasn't earned?

I mean -- Godzilla and Ghidorah at least conquered the competition at the time, earning their titles. Mothra only seems to have gotten hers from being the only established female monster... assuming there isn't some reincarnation thing going on, which ALMOST would make sense, as how else would she know how to fight when she was just born yesterday?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 4, 2019)

Does anyone here like monsters being teased ala 2014, or are you guys in the del toro camp of wanting to see the full monster as much as possible all the time?


----------



## Glued (Jun 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Does anyone here like monsters being teased ala 2014, or are you guys in the del toro camp of wanting to see the full monster as much as possible all the time?



I hate the teasing. Unless you are going full horror with godzilla as a villain, there shouldn't be any teasing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Does anyone here like monsters being teased ala 2014, or are you guys in the del toro camp of wanting to see the full monster as much as possible all the time?



It depends on the situation.

I think Godzilla 2014 handled that well enough, but I also think Gareth Edwards overshot it to where it started to get more annoying than exciting... 

I didn't take issue with how KoM handled it, as I think you should see more of the monsters in sequels anyway -- since we already know what to expect from them. But I do wish KoM took some time to let its visuals breathe. The best scene in the movie is when Mothra transforms for that reason. I wanted to see more of that ancient civilization that worshiped Godzilla, but they kind of just hurried through that setting so that they could get to the next monster battle.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 4, 2019)

Some people just want the clothes off so they can nut. Some people like the foreplay. I've enjoyed both before, but ideally I want to be edging for the first two acts before the climax just explodes everywhere. 

I like the teasing with giant monsters because it gives the movie time to build up the full momentousness of the creature. I don't mean teasing as in, oh, here's a glimpse and then cut away. I mean teasing with purpose. Building anticipation. Like, I'd watch a whole movie just teasing ghidorah for two acts; first seeing these storms it causes that appear out of nowhere, people reporting seeing the silhouette of a dragon behind the thunderheads, and then... I don't know, but I mean teasing as in building up the anticipation of the creature by emphasizing (also establishing) all these separate individual details before the big reveal. I still enjoy using my own imagination for a little while.

Although like MH said it's easy to tease for too long, draw it out too much, lose people's interest. You've gotta finesse it. Not everyone's good at foreplay.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2019)

I feel like I've been torn in half by this flick, as I'm prone to defending the fandom against the critics... and defending the critics against the fandom...

I wish the fandom would stop saying "it's never been about the plot or the characters", when that's just not true and if you actually paid attention, you would see that most of the Japanese flicks didn't have Godzilla anymore than the 2014 movie did. They'll watch something like "Destroy All Monsters" and somehow confuse the final battle with the rest of the movie -- even though up until then, there was very little monster action.

It's just that usually, the plots are so simple and the character range from hype men (for the monsters) to eccentric individuals who amuse us just enough to kill time until the next battle that we don't remember them. This is why I think the plot of the 2014 movie is better than the 2019 one, as this plot was convoluted and stupid, filled with badly written characters who serve as a distraction (to me) for the monsters. The 2014 plot and characters were bland, but they weren't any different than most Godzilla plots and characters.

I think we only feel bitter about it because Bryan Cranston's character was legitimately interesting, so when he's killed off, it means the rest of the character stuff seem worse than it really was.

I think part of the reason the reception has been so hostile towards this though was ironically... the incredibly awesome marketing campaign, which sold KoM as something it wasn't. 

The only trailers that were accurate to its content was "Trailer 2" and the one with the rap song... It's silly, campy "fun" and if critics entered the movie expecting this, they might've gone softer on it. Instead, the previews had to frame the moneyshots in such a way that made them seem more elegant than they really were and the classical music made the feature seem more highbrow. 

Then again, are the reviews even hostile? Most seem indifferent than anything else, as if they're acknowledging they're not part of the demographic. The fan reception has been a lot more positive because let's face it... the fans usually walk away thinking of the action scenes. "KoM" has an army of flaws holding it back, but it also contains more moneyshots than possibly any Godzilla ever. The only moment from the 2014 movie that stands out as memorable is when Godzilla's atomic breath is unveiled. This seemingly has a moment like that every 15 minutes.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 4, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> The only moment from the 2014 movie that stands out as memorable is when Godzilla's atomic breath is unveiled. This seemingly has a moment like that every 15 minutes.



See, I thought 2014 had lots of memorable moments.

Godzilla rising from the ocean and lifting the ships in between his spines. The tustled winds from godzilla's tail blowing those decorations before he leans through the smoke and roars. The shots of distant lightning flashing his silhouette. You can tell I like the anticipatory moments.


From 0:26 to the reveal, I thought this was composed in a really memorable way.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2019)

Ghidorah >>

2019>> 2014


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> See, I thought 2014 had lots of memorable moments.
> 
> Godzilla rising from the ocean and lifting the ships in between his spines. The tustled winds from godzilla's tail blowing those decorations before he leans through the smoke and roars. The shots of distant lightning flashing his silhouette. You can tell I like the anticipatory moments.
> 
> ...



I don't think those did as much for me because I've seen variations -- and arguably superior versions -- of a lot of those same visuals. In fact, the 2014 movie seemed to borrow a lot of its visual cues from "Godzilla 2000".

But obviously his atomic breath was nothing new either, so it's going to come down to preferences.

Edit: "Godzilla 2000" doesn't get talked about often. It really does have the best opening act of any Godzilla flick... which makes its somewhat mediocre 2nd and 3rd act that much more disappointment.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2019)

Is it just me or does Ghidorah look less CGI than Godzilla in this movie?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 4, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't think those did as much for me because I've seen variations -- and arguably superior versions -- of a lot of those same visuals. In fact, the 2014 movie seemed to borrow a lot of its visual cues from "Godzilla 2000".
> 
> But obviously his atomic breath was nothing new either, so it's going to come down to preferences.
> 
> Edit: "Godzilla 2000" doesn't get talked about often. It really does have the best opening act of any Godzilla flick... which makes its somewhat mediocre 2nd and 3rd act that much more disappointment.



I've got to get on godzilla 2000 then. 

I'm a godzilla fan, but that's becuase I watched godzilla as a kid. I had godzilla toys. I never went back to the movies as an adult. I saw final wars, but that was sort of a joke. 

The only godzilla movie I even remember is biolante, and that's just because I had a biolante toy. So I wouldn't know.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I've got to get on godzilla 2000 then.
> 
> I'm a godzilla fan, but that's becuase I watched godzilla as a kid. I had godzilla toys. I never went back to the movies as an adult. I saw final wars, but that was sort of a joke.
> 
> The only godzilla movie I even remember is biolante, and that's just because I had a biolante toy. So I wouldn't know.



I probably had that same biollante toy, as there couldn't have been many. I also had that bad-ass looking Anguirus toy, where he seems strangely demonic.

The best of the Millennium era is "Godzilla, Mothra, King Ghidorah: Giant Monsters All-Out Attack", which I consider to be one of the best Godzilla movies period. "Godzilla: Final Wars" is a bit of a joke and I'm not one of its fans, although many people do like it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2019)

I like the Kiryu/Mechagodzilla dilogy


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2019)

Okay, I'm going to do a ranking of Godzilla's success in terms of ticket purchases at the JAPANESE box office, so I'm not counting American sales. This will include re-releases... although I'm not going to do them all at once. If I make any mistakes... my bad... If these numbers I've read aren't accurate... not my bad... 

So the top 10 --

1) King Kong Vs Godzilla
2) Godzilla (1954)
3) Godzilla Raids Again
4) Mothra Vs Godzilla (original)
5) Ghidorah, the Three Headed Monster
6) Shin Godzilla
7) Godzilla Vs Monster Zero
8) Godzilla Vs the Sea Monster 
9) Godzilla Vs Mothra (1990's)
10) Godzilla Vs Destroyah 

Am I the only one shocked that "Godzilla Vs the Sea Monster" was that successful? I like the movie and all, but... it's Godzilla Vs the Sea Monster....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2019)

I actually havent seen a lot of Showa




but Ive had Spacegodzilla, Destroyah, Ghidorah and Biollante on VHS and seen them dozens of times

Heisei was my childhood along with western cartoons


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 4, 2019)

Now I know why I never saw godzilla 2000.

It's godzilla vs a ufo.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2019)

Okay, continuing with my list of the most attended to least attended Godzilla movies in the Japanese Box office.

1) King Kong Vs Godzilla
2) Godzilla (1954)
3) Godzilla Raids Again
4) Mothra Vs Godzilla (original)
5) Ghidorah, the Three Headed Monster
6) Shin Godzilla
7) Godzilla Vs Monster Zero
8) Godzilla Vs the Sea Monster
9) Godzilla Vs Mothra (1990's)
10) Godzilla Vs Destroyah 

CONTINUED

11) Godzilla Vs Mechagodzilla II
12) Godzilla (1998)
13) Godzilla Vs Spacegodzilla
14) Godzilla 1985
15) Son of Godzilla
16) Godzilla Vs King Ghidorah
17) Destroy All Monsters
18) Godzilla, Mothra, King Ghidorah: Giant All-Out Monsters Attack
19) Godzilla (2014)
20-21) Godzilla 2000 AND Godzilla Vs Biollante, which are said to have sold approx 2,000,000 tickets. 

Even though earlier I said "Godzilla Vs King Ghidorah" was only really successful when you consider how it followed "Godzilla Vs Biollante", I'm going to retract that -- as it sold reasonably well overall.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I actually havent seen a lot of Showa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AND YOU CALL YOURSELF A GODZILLA FAN! LECTURING US AS TO HOW WE'RE SUPPOSED TO FEEL ABOUT THE NEW MOVIE, WHEN YOU HAVEN'T EVEN SEEN ALL OF THE MOST ICONIC ERA OF GODZILLA! SHAME! SHAME! SHAME!



reiatsuflow said:


> Now I know why I never saw godzilla 2000.
> 
> It's godzilla vs a ufo.



The UFO does turn into a monster, but the best scene is the opening 20 minutes or so, where it's just Godzilla rampaging. The UFO turning up is arguably when the movie starts to decline. As I said, great opening act... kind of a mediocre 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> AND YOU CALL YOURSELF A GODZILLA FAN! LECTURING US AS TO HOW WE'RE SUPPOSED TO FEEL ABOUT THE NEW MOVIE, WHEN YOU HAVEN'T EVEN SEEN ALL OF THE MOST ICONIC ERA OF GODZILLA! SHAME! SHAME! SHAME!


forgive me senpai 


I actually will go on a Godzilla rewatch marathon because of KoM and will include some Showa films in it


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2019)

AND TO THE INCLUDE THE LIST OF MOST ATTENDED GODZILLA FLICK IN JAPAN TO LEAST ATTENDED --

1) King Kong Vs Godzilla
2) Godzilla (1954)
3) Godzilla Raids Again
4) Mothra Vs Godzilla (original)
5) Ghidorah, the Three Headed Monster
6) Shin Godzilla
7) Godzilla Vs Monster Zero
8) Godzilla Vs the Sea Monster
9) Godzilla Vs Mothra (1990's)
10) Godzilla Vs Destroyah
11) Godzilla Vs Mechagodzilla II
12) Godzilla (1998)
13) Godzilla Vs Spacegodzilla
14) Godzilla 1985
15) Son of Godzilla
16) Godzilla Vs King Ghidorah
17) Destroy All Monsters
18) Godzilla, Mothra, King Ghidorah: Giant All-Out Monsters Attack
19) Godzilla (2014)
20-21) Godzilla 2000 AND Godzilla Vs Biollante, which are said to have sold approx 2,000,000 tickets.

UPDATED
22) Godzilla Vs Gigan
23) Godzilla Vs the Smog Monster
24) Godzilla Against Mechagodzilla
25) Godzilla's Revenge
26) Godzilla Vs Megaguirus
27) Godzilla Vs Mechagodzilla
28) Tokyo S.OS
29) Godzilla: Final Wars
30) Godzilla Vs Megalon
31) Terror of Mechagodzilla

It is kind of a surprise that "Godzilla Vs Mechagodzilla", one of the most beloved Showa flicks that introduced the world to the much popular Mechagodzilla, placed so poorly... If it was seen as a success at all at the time, it would've only been because it came out after "Godzilla Vs Megalon", a financial low point. It is kind of funny that "Godzilla's Revenge" placed as high as it did, although it certainly was running off the momentum of previous films.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> 29) Godzilla: Final Wars


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> forgive me senpai
> 
> 
> I actually will go on a Godzilla rewatch marathon because of KoM and will include some Showa films in it



The best are probably "Mothra Vs Godzilla" or "Godzilla Vs Mechagodzilla", although many would argue in favor of "Ghidorah, the Three Headed Monster". My problem with that though is it's tonally... stupid... Godzilla is made a fool in too many shots. I prefer "Godzilla Vs Monster Zero", but it's more of a sci-fi movie than a monster one.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 4, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Is it just me or does Ghidorah look less CGI than Godzilla in this movie?


It varied scene to scene for me. Although overall I would agree.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2019)

Whoa, so apparently the original Mothra sold approx 9,000,000 tickets, which would make it the 3rd most attended entry in the Toho universe, if you count it amongst the Godzilla flicks.

Unfortunately, I can't find much information about Rodan or other Toho movies that are connected to Godzilla. It was apparently very successful in the States though.

My own confession... I've never seen the "Rebirth of Mothra" trilogy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> My own confession... I've never seen the "Rebirth of Mothra" trilogy.





> SHAME! SHAME! SHAME!




tbh I only saw it cause 2 of the 3 movies had a Ghidorah in them 

as you_ might_ have noticed .. I kind of like Ghidorah


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2019)

lol, "Godzilla: Final Wars" was the 3rd least attended Godzilla movie, even though it's had the biggest budget of the Japanese films.

I was a little surprised at the 1998's films attendance numbers in Japan, as I always heard that it was the best selling Godzilla flick over there, but I must've been confusing that with its international numbers.

It sold very well though, as 3,500,000 is a strong number, even though it's on par with most of the Heisei era. The 2014 film sold on par with the Millennium era, lol. I wonder how well KoM will do in the long run in Japan.

I can't imagine them using the Nuke to save Godzilla will go over very well... but Toho hasn't disowned it and if anything, has thrown their weight behind it, so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 4, 2019)

Actually that's not right, I don't just remember biolante.

What's the godzilla movie where jet jaguar is helping godzilla against mecha godzilla? I remember crying watching that. Probably one of my first movie memories. I thought godzilla was going to die.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Actually that's not right, I don't just remember biolante.
> 
> What's the godzilla movie where jet jaguar is helping godzilla against mecha godzilla? I remember crying watching that. Probably one of my first movie memories. I thought godzilla was going to die.



"Godzilla Vs Mechagodzilla", but that wasn't Jet Jeguar. It was King Caesar. Jet Jaguar appeared in "Godzilla Vs Megalon", which is one of the campiest Godzilla flicks.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2019)

So I've been doing some research and part of the reason the ticket sales started declining is that the entire Japanese industry was going through problems, especially with the rise of television. Toho decided to host a "Champion Festival" to combat this, drawing inspiration from Toei's manga festival, which was popular with kids. It appears "Godzilla's Revenge" was made for the sake of debuting at this festival, which might be why it's so cheap. It's not trying to be a real movie, it's just trying to build up for the festival.

It was a successful event, however and the next year they chose to show "King Kong Vs Godzilla", but they decided to edit it down for kids... using the original negative... No one realized the long term ramifications, as when they wanted to release the unedited version years later, they realized they couldn't without resorting to using subpar print... So if your version has inconsistent quality, this is why. Apparently they've finally fixed it in 2016. 

It would last 9 years, re-running mostly Godzilla movies, among other popular kids films. Eventually though, it began to grow stale and attendance declined, leading to its closure.


----------



## Karma (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 4, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> "Godzilla Vs Mechagodzilla", but that wasn't Jet Jeguar. It was King Caesar. Jet Jaguar appeared in "Godzilla Vs Megalon", which is one of the campiest Godzilla flicks.



I can't find the right clip on youtube (although I remember being scared by the bloodied up godzilla against mechagodzilla), but I'm sure it was jet jaguar. Is there a scene in vs megalon where jaguar is helping godzilla up? I remember, like, a ring of fire or explosions or something caused by the bad guy, and either godzilla is helping jaguar up or jaguar is helping godzilla up. It could have been caesar, but I couldn't find that scene on youtube. Maybe I swapped out mechagodzilla for gigan..? 

This might be too vague, but now I want to find the clip.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I can't find the right clip on youtube (although I remember being scared by the bloodied up godzilla against mechagodzilla), but I'm sure it was jet jaguar. Is there a scene in vs megalon where jaguar is helping godzilla up? I remember, like, a ring of fire or explosions or something caused by the bad guy, and either godzilla is helping jaguar up or jaguar is helping godzilla up. It could have been caesar, but I couldn't find that scene on youtube. Maybe I swapped out mechagodzilla for gigan..?
> 
> This might be too vague, but now I want to find the clip.



Actually, the ring of fire sounds like "Godzilla Vs Megalon" -- which does showcase Jet Jaguar. As it's one of the more child friendly movies, I'm surprised it scared you, lol.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 4, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, the ring of fire sounds like "Godzilla Vs Megalon" -- which does showcase Jet Jaguar. As it's one of the more child friendly movies, I'm surprised it scared you, lol.



I didn't give a shit about the horse dying in Neverending Story, but my parents had to calm me down during godzilla vs megalon.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 4, 2019)

Rebirth of Mothra series is my second favorite Kaiju film series behind Heisei Godzilla.

However, I acknowledge the Millennium Godzilla was the strongest overall. Someone mentioned Monsterverse Zilla taking an asteroid as an impressive feat of durability earlier in the thread.

I mean that's cool and all but M-Godzilla tanked a black hole. Let that sink in.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2019)

I revised my review a little bit to reflect my feelings towards the movie more closely... 

I'd rate it a 6/10, which usually means 'decent' or 'fun for what it is' in my Compulsive Franchise Disorder system. I'd rate the 2014 film a 7/10 (good) and "Skull Island" possibly an 8/10.

I also rate Shiba's inevitable complaining about this a 4/10.


----------



## Soranushi (Jun 4, 2019)

_Finally got around to watching KoM, and it was better than I hoped it to be.

But, I really liked how it had a bunch of throwbacks to the older movies. Like how the Father character felt like a combination of the mercenary dude from SpaceGodzilla and the dad from 2000, the (Chinese) Mothra Twin family line, BurningGodzilla, the whole Environmental Forces of Nature aspect of the series, Mothra having moderate Light Hax and her design fusing aspects of MothraLeo into the Heisei-design, King-Ghidorah actually being an overpowering SpaceMonster instead being from Earth, 2014-Serizawa doing a reverse sacrifice to revive Godzilla from the OxyDestoryer instead of killing him.

It honestly felt like this movie was tailor made for me.



MartialHorror said:



			The best of the Millennium era is "Godzilla, Mothra, King Ghidorah: Giant Monsters All-Out Attack", which I consider to be one of the best Godzilla movies period.
		
Click to expand...


It really is one of the best and I especially liked how the BurningGodzilla scene in KoM, where he’s just staring down Ghidorah for a second, looked just like DemonicGodzilla staring down the audience in GMK.
_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glued (Jun 4, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> tbh I only saw it cause 2 of the 3 movies had a Ghidorah in them
> 
> as you_ might_ have noticed .. I kind of like Ghidorah



*Spoiler*: __ 




Dr Serizawa: A false king.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2019)

Has anyone seen "Cozzilla"? The strange Italian colorized version of "Godzilla, King of the Monsters"? It's bizarre, because the coloring is sort of just plastered on the print, giving it a trippy, psychedelic aesthetic. The score is this strange synthesizer, which was apparently at least partially composed by Fabio Frizzi ("Zombi"). They add in footage of the actual atomic bomb dropping... and even show some (real) footage of dead bodies from the aftermath...

It's not good, but it's... interesting...

I haven't finished it yet myself, as the colors do give me a headache if I watch it for too long. I've found two "copies" on the internet, one has subtitles... the other doesn't... the subtitled one is a shitty print though, the one without subtitles is in shockingly good condition.

Edit: Jesus Christ, during the finale when Godzilla dies, remember how he emerges one final time to roar at the boat before sinking for the last time? They add what appears to be stock footage of WW2 Warships, which open fire on Godzilla. The flashing colors were so blinding that I had to look away. It was terrible.

Amusingly, the ending credits play what appears to be the actual theme from "Zombi", or at least a rendition of it. This was made before "Zombi", so in actuality... it appears "Zombi"'s theme really came from "Cozzilla". WTF.

EDIT AGAIN: Holy shit, I just realized that the theme at the end is really a rendition of that song the schoolgirls sing that inspires Serizawa to use the Oxygen Destroyer... and yet it still sounds a lot like "Zombi"... does this mean the "Zombi" theme might've come from Godzilla?!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 5, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I'd rate it a 6/10, which usually means 'decent' or 'fun for what it is' in my Compulsive Franchise Disorder system.
> 
> I'd rate the 2014 film a 7/10 (good)


You are dead to me


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 5, 2019)

I like how the tried to attempt  to make you feel compassion  for the mom.

I was like die bitch you just killed millions of people !


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 5, 2019)

the only ones I was sorry for were Ghidorah and Mothra


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2019)

I felt sorry for no one. Which is a problem I guess? We don't know these characters well enough  to really care about them.


----------



## Glued (Jun 5, 2019)

To be honest I like ghidorah as well, I was just trying to troll Shiba D. Inu.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 5, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I can't imagine them using the Nuke to save Godzilla will go over very well... but Toho hasn't disowned it and if anything, has thrown their weight behind it, so maybe I'm wrong.




Why would they have a problem with it when it was a TOHO plot point to begin with? They used a nuclear submarine to power him up in Godzilla vs. King Ghidorah (Heisei), remember?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> Why would they have a problem with it when it was a TOHO plot point to begin with? They used a nuclear submarine to power him up in Godzilla vs. King Ghidorah (Heisei), remember?



MartialHorror is a fraud!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> Why would they have a problem with it when it was a TOHO plot point to begin with? They used a nuclear submarine to power him up in Godzilla vs. King Ghidorah (Heisei), remember?



.... Oh yeah...

Sorry, lol. It is my least favorite Godzilla movie, so I must've blocked that part out...

I AM A FRAUD! I KNOW NOTHING! PLEASE FORGIVE ME!!!!

Edit: Not to cover up what was an oversight on my part... except I'm totally covering it up... but wasn't that ultimately a bad thing?

Admittedly, part of the reason I hated the movie was because the plot required the characters to be idiots for it to function at all, but I seem to remember them using a nuke to power up Godzilla ended up backfiring on them because he was now f@cking up the cities even more than before, so they had to create Mecha King Ghidorah... 

SO IT COULD BE ARGUED that it was still part of the anti-nuke theme of the franchise, whereas this new one just presented it as humanities savior.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 5, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> .... Oh yeah...
> 
> Sorry, lol. It is my least favorite Godzilla movie, so I must've blocked that part out...
> 
> ...


Remove that Godzilla set this instant you poser


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 5, 2019)

Busted


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2019)

NEVER!!!!


----------



## Tenma (Jun 6, 2019)

The actual, uh, plot itself was something of a joke, but the monster action was good and the kaiju looked great. Nothing on the same level as the Hong Kong battle from Pacific Rim (still the GOAT kaiju action sequence), but the Rodan vs jets sequence and Godzilla's meltdown were hype af.

Much more fanservice-y than the first one (which was more of a MUTO movie than a Godzilla one if we are being honest)- was cool to get references from as far as Rebirth of Mothra (Ghidorah's wing blasts), but shit got corny at times. As a whole I think it tried to continue the same grimdark tone of the first film while tackling much sillier subject matter to its detriment.

I mean, seeing Ghidorah in big budget Hollywood CGI wipe the floor with everyone gave my inner kaiju geek a hard-on but I can see why critics with no such attachments shat all over it lol


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 6, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> NEVER!!!!




Don't feel bad. I've been watching this shit for the better part of....





four




decades


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 7, 2019)

Have you guys heard of "Pulgasari", North Korea's answer to Godzilla (1985)? It has a bizarre production history.

So imagine this -- a popular actress from South Korea goes missing in Hong Kong... and when her husband, one of the most provocative directors from South Korea goes looking for her, he vanishes too.

They later on resurface in North Korea, having apparently defected and are now making movies for them, which lasted for 8 years... Except the twist is that they never defected, they were actually ABDUCTED by Kim Jong-il and forced to make movies for him. They eventually convinced him of their loyalty, but promptly escaped when they got the chance to the United States, with "Pulgasari" being their final film. It turns out that they had been secretly recording their conversations with Jong-il, which they used to convince the world (especially their home country) that they had been in North Korea against their will.

"Pulgasari" is also interesting because the titular monster is played by Kenpachiro Satsuma, who was in the Godzilla suit throughout the Heisei era. Apparently some of Toho's special effects technicians were brought on board as well, although they all had been tricked into working on the production after being told they were going to China -- only to land in North Korea instead.

The movie itself has developed a small cult following. Apparently Kim Jong-il included some propagandist elements, but the director snuck in some jabs at the dictator himself. I haven't seen it... but I kind of want to now... Imdb rates it a 5.1/10, so it's either not terrible... or is so bad, it's good. It's on youtube, if you're interested.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 7, 2019)

Yeah Kim Jong Il was a huge film buff and especially enjoyed movies with female leads and Kaiju films. As weird as this story is it's only one small facet of his bizarre tastes.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 8, 2019)

atm 106$ Mil in China

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 8, 2019)

Tfw mediocre Captain Marvel and Transformers making billions wgile Godzilla is not even crossing $300 million

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 8, 2019)

it should get close to 400M


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2019)

Battle Angel not doing better is more egregious tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 9, 2019)

I feel so lazy today but I’ll try to go and see this and maybe eat some ramen afterwards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 9, 2019)

Word is they're going to delay godzilla v kong now. Up to a year.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 9, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 




5.5/10

High expectations and low payoff. Could barely stay awake when the monsters weren't on the screen. I feel 2014 also had a better execution of monster fights. This was just ok and not long enough. I also didn't feel satisfied for Godzilla's victory here compared to 2014 where he beats the muto by atomic breath in mouth. This movie just copied that and did it not as well. Disappointed Rodan turned into a minion. I thought if Mothra died, he died. Ghidorah was an alright guy. 

This movie's humour was cringe, other than ken watabe's character's dick riding of Godzilla and the improper pronunciation of his name.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 9, 2019)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...you do realize Godzilla is “Gojira” in Japan, right? That’s not a mispronunciation.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 9, 2019)

Movie was pretty good and delivered with the action.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ghidora was revived so early and featured so much that it could have been seen as if he was the main protagonist of the movie, kinda like how Thanos was in IW.

Speaking of him, he would have liked the crazy plan Dr. Russell had in how to use the Titans.

The moment I heard what was Jonah's plan, stealing DNA from the Titans, I was able to realize how they could start to develop creatures like Mecha-Godzilla and others.

Rodan and Ghidora's intro were great.

Maybe if Ghidora had taken that oyxgen destroyer nuke on air and not while being in Godzilla's domain, water, it could have done the job. Or it would have just regenerate?

Really enjoyed the part when they found Godzilla's underwater home that proved the Titans and humans co-existed before and how they fitted the paintings from Skull Island. Great reveal of the remains of that past civilization (some even thought in my audience that it was for a sec Atlantis) as his home.

RIP Serizawa. 

I lol'ed when Stanton compared Ghidora's head to the Three Stooges.

I liked how when Godzilla and Ghidora started their third round they created a shockwave after colliding against each other.

They said before dragons stood for a lot of things, including redemption. Ghidora was a space dragon but still one so it fitted that the doctor made up for her actions by luring it to her with the biosonar and away from her family.

Thermonuclear Godzilla was boss. And how they played us by showing first one head of Ghidora rising from rubble just to reveal that it was Godzilla chewing it up for good measure.

Guess Godzilla is a merciful king if he allowed Rodan to live after it teamed up with Ghidora and fought Mothra who was on his side.

Great last closing shot.

Quote the clever tie-in for future movies by not forgetting about the head Godzilla severed from Ghidora in their 2nd battle in Mexico. Mecha-Ghidora or another version of it is coming.

From the other Titans that cameo'ed in the film I liked the mammoth one.

Those credit scenes went a little too fast to catch all the updates post the movie but it served to foreshadow Godzilla vs Kong as one of the articles said the Titans were going towards Skull Island.

Cant't wait for Godzilla vs Kong.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 9, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> ...you do realize Godzilla is “Gojira” in Japan, right? That’s not a mispronunciation.


He is another "Godzilla" fan like MartialHorror


----------



## Amol (Jun 9, 2019)

Watched it. Loved it. 
Only overanalytical stick up the ass kind of people won't enjoy it. This movie ain't a masterpiece but it is good popcorn movie. I got my money's worth. 
Long Live the King!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2019)

Ill definitely go see it again to support my boy Ghidorah


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 9, 2019)

I enjoyed the soundtrack too.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hadn't heard chanting songs and themes like here for Godzilla both during the movie and for the credits since Dragon Ball Super: Broly. It channeled the vibe of gladiators fighting.

They better bring these ones back for the match against Kong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 9, 2019)

Fck! I missed this. I fell asleep and just woke up. Damnit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 9, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> ...you do realize Godzilla is “Gojira” in Japan, right? That’s not a mispronunciation.



Yes

Does the film or the 2014 film acknowledge that? The other monsters had explanations that were grounded. I mean it's not like they said Godzilla was Japanese in origin. Ken Watanabe is like the guy who's watched all these films even though they don't exist within that universe. 

Although im unaware if this movie implies any continuity with any previous films as well.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 9, 2019)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Yes
> 
> *Does the film or the 2014 film acknowledge that?* The other monsters had explanations that were grounded. I mean it's not like they said Godzilla was Japanese in origin. Ken Watanabe is like the guy who's watched all these films even though they don't exist within that universe.
> 
> Although im unaware if this movie implies any continuity with any previous films as well.



In the Monsterverse, Serizawa originally named him “Gojira”, then the US Americanized it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 9, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ghidorah >>
> 
> 2019>> 2014


What was your favorite part, just came back from seeing it in theater


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2019)

Cozmo said:


> What was your favorite part


everything that had to with Ghidorah 

but also:
- Mothras birth and Mothra scenes in general
- Serizawas sacrifice
- the melting buildings during the climax
- bow to the king


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 9, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> everything that had to with Ghidorah
> 
> but also:
> - Mothras birth and Mothra scenes in general
> ...


I also enjoy all of the parts with king Ghidorah, but it was kinda bitter sweet for me when Ghidorah vaporized mothra .

Long live king Ghidorah. Can't wait to their are some high quality gifs available


----------



## Aduro (Jun 9, 2019)

Serizawa's sacrifice was cool, but it was also the part where they killed the only really good human character. Was I supposed to have watched Skull Island to know why I give a darn about Seperated Family in a Disaster Movie [HASHTAG]#1234141[/HASHTAG]? Are they going to be the humanising subplot of the next movie, if so then fuck the next movie.

I'd say this movie will be worth watching when its free on Netflix so long as you fastforward through all the parts that don't have Kaiju fights.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 9, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> everything that had to with Ghidorah
> 
> but also:
> - Mothras birth and Mothra scenes in general
> ...


Serizawa.....


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2019)

So... Godzilla is a definitive flop now, right? 15 million in its 2nd weekend... that's a crazy big drop.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2019)

there is a box office outside USA


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> there is a box office outside USA



How well did it do outside of the USA? I haven't heard the other numbers.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 9, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> How well did it do outside of the USA? I haven't heard the other numbers.



It' s not doing well anywhere. 

I don't know what shiba's wind up was


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> How well did it do outside of the USA? I haven't heard the other numbers.


47m


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2019)

He is probably this movies biggest fan, so its failure must sting a lot more.

I'm disappointed too, but I also feel like either

-- Kaiju films are just not in vogue right now. 
-- The marketing campaign was deceptive, which backfired when critics judged it as the movie it was selling itself to be and not as what it was. 

But it's still possible it will break even. For what it's worth, I hope it does. Assuming it's still in theaters, I'll see it again next week.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2019)

its doing better than in US (and with smaller drops) which was the point 

recent China was 105-110M as I posted



not enough though to save the MonsterVerse


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 9, 2019)

Everybody loves the idea of godzilla but nobody likes his movies. Both 2014 and kotm are wildly different godzilla movies, almost polar opposites, yet both had the same dropoffs and word of mouth and nobody really seemed to enjoy either of them.


----------



## Glued (Jun 9, 2019)

This movie is like watching a beautiful sunset on a park bench, and all of a sudden an old man who never shuts decides to sit down beside you and talk continuously. You want to enjoy the sunset, but the old man keeps interrupting.


----------



## Glued (Jun 9, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Everybody loves the idea of godzilla but nobody likes his movies. Both 2014 and kotm are wildly different godzilla movies, almost polar opposites, yet both had the same dropoffs and word of mouth and nobody really seemed to enjoy either of them.



I went into Godzilla 2014 for Bryan Cranston and Godzilla. I barely got either.

I went into KOTM expecting a lot of ass kicking, and it did not kick enough ass.

The trailers show one thing, the movie delivers another.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> its doing better than in US (and with smaller drops) which was the point
> 
> recent China was 105-110M as I posted
> 
> ...



In all seriousness, did you really think this was going to be a big hit? When it seemed like the filmmakers were aiming to appeal to a cult fanbase than mainstream audiences? In a way, it's kind of impressive that it's doing as well as it has been... Those "expectations" seemed insanely high, even when all the hype surrounding this was positive.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2019)

If there's any consolation to be found, at least whatever embarrassment Legendary and company are going through right now, probably seems insignificant compared to what the people behind "Dark Phoenix" are feeling -- bigger budget, if reports are to be believed... weaker opening... worse reviews...

I wouldn't be surprised if it came out that Toho reaps Japan's box office too.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 9, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> If there's any consolation to be found, at least whatever embarrassment Legendary and company are going through right now, probably seems insignificant compared to what the people behind "Dark Phoenix" are feeling -- bigger budget, if reports are to be believed... weaker opening... worse reviews...
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if it came out that Toho reaps Japan's box office too.



I feel the same way about alita now in retrospect. For a 2019 movie, it didn't do so badly. Especially if MiB also bombs like I think it will.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I feel the same way about alita now in retrospect. For a 2019 movie, it didn't do so badly. Especially if MiB also bombs like I think it will.



That was also always going to be a tough sell. It is kind of strange how studios have been putting so much money into cult properties. 

I remember hearing that "Battle Angel" wasn't even that big of a deal in Japan and only really has a following in the U.S. 

"Godzilla" is only really a major brand in Japan. 

"Blade Runner 2049" is a great movie, but it more-or-less doubled down on the reasons that alienated audiences from the first movie, which was also a box office flop.

I mean -- I'm not complaining, as I liked all 3 of these movies on various levels, but I'm curious how anyone thought to make any money off of them. At least with Godzilla, even if this experiences a loss, I understand why the studios think they'll make money in the long run, as this really only exists to promote "Kong Vs Godzilla".


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 9, 2019)

You know, if Godzilla vs Kong isn’t a financial success either, I’m fine with it being the end of the Monsterverse. Toho seems to want to make more movies if there isn’t a new contract. 

But also, seems like Japan considers this movie as good, if not greater, than Shin Godzilla. So Toho may want to continue doing business with Legendary if they’re willing. We’ll get more movies either way.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> You know, if Godzilla vs Kong isn’t a financial success either, I’m fine with it being the end of the Monsterverse. Toho seems to want to make more movies if there isn’t a new contract.
> 
> But also, seems like Japan considers this movie as good, if not greater, than Shin Godzilla. So Toho may want to continue doing business with Legendary if they’re willing. We’ll get more movies either way.



But if Legendary isn't making any money off it, then it would be a one-sided deal.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 10, 2019)

The family subplot seems to be the main thing audiences and critics alike hate, but how is it any different from other family subplots in these films? See for instance Godzilla vs Biollante which, if Cinemassacre and Alternate Ending are anything to go by, is a relatively well-received entry by fans. That film's _whole _plot _is _a family drama with the titular enemy monster being the daughter of a vengeful scientist (or made in an attempt to revive said daughter). In all honesty, it's just egregious that even Godzilla fans don't like it or try to tolerate it at least. 

Granted, I'm a sucker for that sort of thing, and it doesn't bother me when I found the monster fights good. The only thing the film needed is more military vs monster fights, but of course, even villainous monsters can't be shown humiliating the all-mighty US army.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> The family subplot seems to be the main thing audiences and critics alike hate, but how is it any different from other family subplots in these films? See for instance Godzilla vs Biollante which, if Cinemassacre and Alternate Ending are anything to go by, is a relatively well-received entry by fans. That film's _whole _plot _is _a family drama with the titular enemy monster being the daughter of a vengeful scientist (or made in an attempt to revive said daughter). In all honesty, it's just egregious that even Godzilla fans don't like it or try to tolerate it at least.
> 
> Granted, I'm a sucker for that sort of thing, and it doesn't bother me when I found the monster fights good. The only thing the film needed is more military vs monster fights, but of course, even villainous monsters can't be shown humiliating the all-mighty US army.



It has been awhile since I've seen it, but the difference is simply that Biollante has a little more cohesive storyline, with characters whose motivations are easier to understand.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 10, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> It has been awhile since I've seen it, but the difference is simply that Biollante has a little more cohesive storyline, with characters whose motivations are easier to understand.



Speaking of biolante, someone put together a video with every godzilla appearance in biolante.

Godzilla is in the movie for less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Glued (Jun 10, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Speaking of biolante, someone put together a video with every godzilla appearance in biolante.
> 
> Godzilla is in the movie for less than 10 minutes.



It works because Godzilla is the villain in the movie.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 10, 2019)

Doing a search for vids with all godzilla scenes edited together, it looks roughly like

2014 - 10:01
1998 - 11:19
Final Wars - 7:43
Shin godzilla - 8:19

On top of budgetary/shooting reasons, whether it's hollywood cg or the difficulty of the man in the suit stuff, godzilla also has a pretty limited move set. Godzilla can't really _do_ much. He's so big. He walks around, fires his laser, whips his tail, roars and that's pretty much all he can do. If he was on screen for an hour, that's all he would do for an hour.

Shin got around this by treating him like a slowly destabilizing chernobyl, but


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 10, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> It has been awhile since I've seen it, but the difference is simply that Biollante has a little more cohesive storyline, with characters whose motivations are easier to understand.


How is wanting to save the environment through extreme needs more complicated than genetically engineering a clone out of the belief that genes contain the souls of a person, and that we need a giant nuclear monster and a genetically engineered rose to create said clone with the person's soul genes?

I can see Biollante being a bit more cohesive in that it doesn't have as many characters and doesn't cut away as much, though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> How is wanting to save the environment through extreme needs more complicated than genetically engineering a clone out of the belief that genes contain the souls of a person, and that we need a giant nuclear monster and a genetically engineered rose to create said clone with the person's soul genes?
> 
> I can see Biollante being a bit more cohesive in that it doesn't have as many characters and doesn't cut away as much, though.



It all comes down to presentation. The plot can sound absurd or contrived when actually said aloud (or typed)... and most Godzilla films fall underneath this umbrella... but if they're presented in a way that's easy to understand, then it's fine.

"Terror of Mechagodzilla" has an antagonist who wants to destroy all humanity because... his colleagues ridiculed him for believing in an underwater dinosaur, but do you know why that motivation works more than Vera Farmiga's motivations? They do a much better job at showing how unhinged he is. We have no difficulty believing him mad, whereas KoM couldn't decide whether or not Farmiga's character was crazy. I'm still not even sure what Charles Dance wanted out of the destruction of mankind. He was presented as cold blooded, ruthless and had a mercenary background (if memory serves)... and somehow that translates into eco terrorist? He's never presented as insane.

In most Godzilla movies, when something is set-up, there is usually a pay-off. So when a character shows off his unbreakable wires (in "Godzilla Vs Monster Zero", I think?), it will become part of the storyline in some important way. It's crude, but it works. This movie sets up the Shobijin mythos, but they rush through the dialogue, so it's hard to even pick up why they had to treat it like a big deal outside of fanservice. It doesn't serve the story in any way.

So as silly as "Godzilla Vs Biollante" might seem, it does at least establish its own story and character motivations pretty cleanly. It's been a long time since I've seen it, but I don't ever remember being confused. I don't remember it rushing through exposition or setting up story threads that go nowhere. I don't remember struggling to understand why characters were doing certain things. This was just constantly stepping on its toes, as if the filmmakers wanted to have a more complex storyline, with more nuanced characters, but then changed their minds after the script had already been completed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Doing a search for vids with all godzilla scenes edited together, it looks roughly like
> 
> 2014 - 10:01
> 1998 - 11:19
> ...



Most Godzilla films are like that. People only complain about the 2014 movie's lack of Godzilla because it keeps teasing the audience that we're going to get some monster action, only to cut away, drawing attention to his lack of screen-time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2019)

Okay, so this makes me a little nervous. 



Apparently they're considering delaying "Godzilla Vs Kong" a little bit to deliver an A+ film. What does this tell us?

That they think that the critical reception might've played a role in the lackluster box office of KoM?

That "G V K" might not be that good at the moment and they're preparing for reshoots?

The problem I have with the latter is that they can't be THAT far into the editing/CGI effect process, so presumably they wouldn't know if the film isn't very good this early... unless they know the script had issues to begin with... I dunno, what do you guys think? 

Should they just cancel the entire project to fund a couple dozen "Carnosaur" sequels?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 11, 2019)

It means kong's going to win.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> It means kong's going to win.



I doubt that, but admittedly, I don't know a lot about the development of special effects. I can't imagine any change will be drastic. I still think there won't be a definitive winner... and I still think Godzilla will die at the end similar to how he did in "Godzilla Vs Destroyah". 

It does make me wonder if "Kong Vs Godzilla" is going through a troubled production of some sort though. Remember behind-the-scenes, there is another "Justice League" or "Suicide Squad" being brewed, where the studio wants critical changes deep into production. That "we want an A+ movie" might be a nice way of saying that. 

But then again, it does have a different director, so it's not like they would've just lost faith in someone's vision. The backlash against KoM obviously played a role in that statement, so... I dunno.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 11, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> It means kong's going to win.


I was thinking that they could go by the myth that Kong won in the US and Godzilla won in Japan (false of course since in both cuts Kong wins) and do two or three versions of the film presented at random in theatres, one where Kong wins, one where Godzilla wins and one where they draw. 

It's an interesting concept, but I doubt they would do that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2019)

Finally saw this.

Some parts I loved.

Other parts, was disappointed.

Uneven.

Also -- the idea to revive a defeated Godzilla -- never in Japan would they ever, ever come up in that way. It was so absurd, that proposed idea made the entire movie for me with a shit-eating grin.


----------



## Glued (Jun 13, 2019)

The conclusion to Godzilla vs King Kong should be simple.

King Kong should bend the knee.

From henceforth he will be Lord Kong, Lord of Skull Island.

or

Lord Kong, Lord Paramount of The Hollow Earth Gateway.

Kong must then swear his bloodline's loyalty to Godzilla's bloodline in perpetuity.

Kong should then send all the metallic ship parts to Godzilla, so that Godzilla can fashion himself A Steel Throne.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2019)

what are the words of House Kong


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> The conclusion to Godzilla vs King Kong should be simple.
> 
> King Kong should bend the knee.
> 
> ...



lol. 

It's kind of sad to see how quickly this thread died once the movie came out and underperformed. 

Er, guess this is a potential topic...

If you're a Godzilla fan, what Godzilla movies have you not seen yet? If you've seen them all, which movie has been the longest since you've last seen it?

For me, "Son of Godzilla"... or maybe "Godzilla Vs Megalon". I don't think I've seen either since I was a kid. I would assume it would be "Son of Godzilla", since I do remember watching the latter quite often when I was little, but was never crazy about "Son of Godzilla".

I might enjoy "Son of Godzilla" a lot more now though, as Kumonga was one of the more underrated villains. Her slaughter of Kamacuras scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Glued (Jun 13, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what are the words of House Kong



Drum Your Chest and Do Your Best.


----------



## Glued (Jun 13, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> lol.
> 
> It's kind of sad to see how quickly this thread died once the movie came out and underperformed.



Godzilla will never die, no matter how bad a movie performs.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 14, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> The conclusion to Godzilla vs King Kong should be simple.
> 
> King Kong should bend the knee.
> 
> ...



A Game of Kaiju

Also found this gem with the resurgence of Godzilla/Mothra shipping 



> Godzilla started in 1954 as a giant monster that wrecked everything around it. In his fourth film, Godzilla faced off against Mothra, Mothra being the heroic monster of the movie. Mothra, if you ask anyone in the Kaiju fandom, is one of the most benevolent, mainstream Toho monsters. In the original Ghidorah film, she is the only one who wants to fight Ghidorah, Godzilla and Rodan both seeing no reason to stick their necks out for humanity, but are eventually convinced to team up anyway. As more movies were made, Godzilla became more heroic and began to battle monsters of his own volition. And now the Legendary films Godzilla is outright protecting humanity and they named Mothra “Queen of the Monsters”
> 
> What I’m saying is, the Godzilla films are canonically a 35~ chapter, enemies-to-lovers slowburn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2019)

kill it with fire


----------



## Amol (Jun 15, 2019)

Mothra is the besto waifu. 
She is ride or die chick.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm not comfortable with the Godzilla x Mothra ship teasing... in any continuity... She was practically a baby in "Ghidorah"... I don't remember if she was just born in the Heisei or "Final Wars" era.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2019)

sometimes, MH, I think, you dont have love in your heart for anything except Carnosaur


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> sometimes, MH, I think, you dont have love in your heart for anything except Carnosaur



At least I don't love a... specific... kind of love for children, like apparently Godzilla does!

Now if we were to ship Godzilla X Rex from "Carnosaur"... That's just hot...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


>



I want to see a picture where Godzilla tears a trench coat, a thick pair of glasses and watches a playground filled with little Mothras...

Because that's a better representation of that relationship... I don't actually want to see it though, I swear!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2019)

just finished rewatching Shin 

man I want to see some continuities crossover where Godzillas fight Godzillas

Heisei vs Millenium
Heisei vs Legendary
Millenium vs Shin
Heisei vs SHin
Legendary vs Heisei vs Hin


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2019)

I feel like Shin Godzilla Vs Legendary Godzilla would be the best battle, as they're closer in size and yet have their own strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2019)

Would this be powerful enough to slice, if not outright bisect the Legendary Titans?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2019)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Would this be powerful enough to slice, if not outright bisect the Legendary Titans?


Ghidorahs heads likely .. but he just regens
Ghidorahs body/scales - not sure, he took Legendarys breath at point blank to the chest, but its maybe (?) not as powerful/concentrated as Shins .. plus, still regen and Shin doesnt have the AoE to vaporize the whole body

Legendary Godzilla - same as Ghidorahs body (maybe a little tougher, but no regen)

Rodan would take damage, not sure about bisection



I dont think the beams are necessarily that much more powerful, but more concentrated 



amazing looking though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2019)

how come there was a *7 year *gap in Godzilla movies between 1955 and 1962 ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2019)

*History shows again and again 
How nature points out the folly of man *


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> how come there was a *7 year *gap in Godzilla movies between 1955 and 1962 ?



Because "Godzilla Raids Again" was poorly received by critics and... everyone... at the time, even though it was one of the more financially successful Godzilla flicks in Japan (to date, it's the 3rd best selling Godzilla movie in Japan). At least that's what I took from it. 

These days, critical reception doesn't really matter, but back then, the assumption was often that if a movie was poorly received, the next one would do poorly. Same thing kind of happened with "Son of Kong". This also might had to do with the studio's assumption that audiences wouldn't remember a movie very long, as VHS wasn't around yet. "Godzilla Raids Again" had been rushed into production and it showed, so Toho was probably embarrassed... while presumably taking solace in all the money they made.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2019)

So I watched this again and here are some of my updated thoughts

-- The action scenes were a lot less incomprehensible this time around around. I always knew what was going on. I attribute my initial reaction to watching the movie on IMAX. IMAX can really enhance a viewing experience, but I think in this case, it made the movie a little too immersive. While it was sad I had to sacrifice the incredible sound system accompanying an IMAX screening, the editing feels a lot smoother when you see the visuals from a distance. Seeing it on too big of a screen forces you to focus on the center. 

-- Loved hearing Rodan's classical roar. 

-- At one point, Chen says dragon slaying is a Western Concept, but isn't Ghidorah based on the tale of Orochi? Wasn't that a Japanese legend about the slaying of a giant serpent? 

-- I think the main characters "redemption" arc that everyone keeps talking about... even though we have to be told exactly why he needs to be redeemed (bad writing)... would've been more effective if instead of him being introduced studying wild life, he was introduced in a drunken stupor and his crabby attitude could be explained via a bad hangover. We would then see why he was such a wreck, so his "redemption" would mean something. As is, the movie has to tell us that he ran away... that he used to drink... it's just cheap. 

-- Ghidorah's dumb head is the one that gets torn off, right? I have this funny image of them resurrecting Ghidorah through it, only to have that be the new Alpha head... and then we will have our first mentally handicapped monster.

-- On that note, I noticed a lot more interactions with the head, where the alpha has to pull the dumb one to face the right direction. Funny stuff. 

-- Sometimes the noise does drown out the music, especially when Godzilla first confronts Ghidorah, although it's not as pronounced as it was in the IMAX screening. On the other hand, it is still buried underneath a lot of stomping and roaring, which also doesn't sound as impressive in a normal screening...

-- Were they seriously shipping Zhang Ziyi's character with... Bradley Whitford at times? They spend most of the movie barking at each-other, but during a near death experience, it looks like she clutches his hand. That's... odd... if I saw that correctly.

-- My theater was sold the f@ck out! We had to endure some shitty seats, but the crowd sounded like they enjoyed it. Maybe KoM is going to get a solid boost this week at the box office? I hope so!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2019)

Oh yeah, two other things I noticed

-- I kind of fucked in my review. I could've sworn that the submarine crash happened off-screen, but it's pretty clear that it happens when the main guy is talking to Serizawa. It happens quickly, but how the hell did I miss that?

-- I did enjoy the movie a bit more the second time around. I do find it funny though how people are saying how much monster action it has, but the movie utilizes a lot of the same tactics that the 2014 film had. When Ghidorah fights Godzilla during Round 1, the focus is on the humans trying to escape. When Mothra fights Rodan, the focus is on the characters trying to find the daughter. When Rodan fights Ghidorah, the focus is on trying to get a hatch open in order to save the rescue team. Once again, the monster action is always in the background, even though the action starts a lot more quickly in this one and the director doesn't draw as much attention to it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2019)

I kind of wish Zhang Ziyi had a reaction shot to Mothra dying. Considering she gets a reaction shot when Mothra shows up, possibly implying a psychic connection, you'd think we'd see how she responds to Mothra's destruction.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2019)

in the 62 movie they very blatantly asspulled Kongs electric powers 

will they do the same here ?

or just his bulk and long arms will be enough to tussle with Godzilla ?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> in the 62 movie they very blatantly asspulled Kongs electric powers
> 
> will they do the same here ?
> 
> or just his bulk and long arms will be enough to tussle with Godzilla ?



From what I hear, that was a remnant of "Kong Vs Frankenstein", which would become "King Kong Vs Godzilla". I'm assuming Kong was meant to be in the more antagonist role, with Frankenstein getting his second wind from lightning (which makes a lot more sense than Kong getting it).

I doubt they'll have to use it in the remake. Especially with Ghidorah having such a strong lightning motif.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 17, 2019)

I feel like they should release a second Kong film to better explain KvG. Godzilla having two films, with the second one showing him taking on a gigantic space demon god by going all Super Saiyan against Kong's one film where he struggled against Vietnam era helicopters and tiny kaiju that wouldn't even count as flees for Godzilla is just unfair.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 17, 2019)

U mad bro said:


> "White boys like godzilla
> But my super ^ (use bro) named king kong
> played his ass like ping pong"


Kong about to get lightning Shroud and Raikage Powerbomb Godzilla ass


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2019)

So people keep saying that $400 million is about the break even point, but I don't know if I believe this. If the 2014 movie cost 160 mil, grossed 520 mil and profited $52 million at the end... and this cost $170-200 mil, seemingly had a larger marketing campaign... I'd assume $450-500 million would be the break even point.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2019)

unless G vs K grosses like 700-800+ Mil


its over


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> unless G vs K grosses like 700-800+ Mil
> 
> 
> its over



I think that's kind of excessive and I'd be surprised if even Legendary was hoping for those numbers. It seems 600,000,000 was always the more optimistic intake, because regardless of quality, it is still a sequel to the 2014 movie and "Kong Skull Island", which weren't THAT big deals (as much as I wuv them).


----------



## Glued (Jun 17, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> Kong about to get lightning Shroud and Raikage Powerbomb Godzilla ass



Godzilla will drop kick Kong and follow it up with a guillotine leg drop.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> in the 62 movie they very blatantly asspulled Kongs electric powers
> 
> will they do the same here ?
> 
> or just his bulk and long arms will be enough to tussle with Godzilla ?



Kong didn't just get a lightning power-up, the humans also had give some steroid berries.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 18, 2019)

Don't know if it's been posted, but godzilla kong isn't moving from march 2020 after all. So we should get a teaser or something pretty soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Don't know if it's been posted, but godzilla kong isn't moving from march 2020 after all. So we should get a teaser or something pretty soon.



I'm debating whether or not that would be smart from a marketing department, as two things can happen

-- They will be associating "Kong Vs Godzilla" with a box office disappointment that is currently fresh on our minds.
-- They might inspire enough interest in "Kong Vs Godzilla" to give a boost in "KoM".

But I don't think they will do a teaser while "KoM" is still playing in theaters, so maybe it will come in time to promote the KoM DVD's, etc?

Even though "KoM" was a financial disappointment, it's too early to say if it's an outright flop and luckily (I guess), its subpar performance was upstaged by "Dark Phoenix" and probably "MIB". I don't really think a teaser is necessary right now though, unless it has something to do with attempting to boost KoM's sales (whether through theatrical showings or home media sales).

Releasing a teaser for KoM a year in advance ultimately did nothing for the box office and if anything, probably contributed to the critical mauling, which probably didn't help it's numbers.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 18, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Even though "KoM" was a financial disappointment, it's too early to say if it's an outright flop



You sound just like me during alita's run.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> You sound just like me during alita's run.



lol, I know. It will probably be a bomb, albeit one that few people notice because the numbers are more soft than outright embarrassing. 

Like I said, 400 million is probably not enough to break even. I'd think at least 450 mil, but I don't know how studios divide all of their numbers. 

And I'm still baffled that the studios thought Godzilla was a hot enough property to own the box office after seeing the numbers that its predecessors... or that tailoring the sequel specifically towards fanboys would somehow boost those numbers.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2019)

at least Big G didnt embarass himself as much as Phoenix or MiB


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2019)

Here is a funny piece of Godzilla trivia,

"Godzilla Vs Megalon" is not only one of the least attended Godzilla flicks in Japan, it's also amongst the most poorly received by fans. Yet in the United States, this ended up being the most influential Godzilla movie, as it was

-- A decent success in U.S theaters, apparently... somehow...
-- It was popular on VHS, which had experienced a recent sudden boom.
-- It was popular to syndicate on TV.

"Godzilla Vs Megalon" is the primary reason why Godzilla became so difficult to take seriously in the states. The hokey effects, the cheesy tone... is how most American's viewed Godzilla, an image that the King of the Monsters has yet to shake off.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2019)

all that truckloads of money Endgame made

it could have maybe went to Godzilla and Pikachu


----------



## Soranushi (Jun 18, 2019)

_I think KoM would’ve done at least 100mill better if it had been released during the last week of March instead since Marvel already made most of its money by that point for it to matter much.

Anyway, I’m glad KongVsGodzilla looks like it’s still coming next year instead of getting delayed for a mediocre attempt at making it better._


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 18, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> And I'm still baffled that the studios thought Godzilla was a hot enough property to own the box office after seeing the numbers that its predecessors... or that tailoring the sequel specifically towards fanboys would somehow boost those numbers.



I kinda understand the confusion. 

2014 opened with a _stellar_ number. Almost 100 mil. Even though it dropped off a lot, huge opening weekends suggest audience interest even when the movie doesn't deliver. 

So you assume people want godzilla, they just weren't crazy about the execution. What did people complain about the most? Not enough monsters. So add more monsters, more colors, more jokes, more fun = sequel success.

It didn't work, but I follow their thinking.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I kinda understand the confusion.
> 
> 2014 opened with a _stellar_ number. Almost 100 mil. Even though it dropped off a lot, huge opening weekends suggest audience interest even when the movie doesn't deliver.
> 
> ...



Yeah but how often does that actually work? It's also not like Kong's numbers were that much better, which DID deliver more of what people wanted out of Godzilla 2014... and Kong has both more prestige and fame than Godzilla. 

But you do have a point. The budget for KoM tends to range somewhere between 175 mil and 200 mil, whereas the 2016 film cost 160 million... and while everyone criticizes it for its lack of action, keep in min that it still cost as much as it did, while opting to show as little as possible. The main draw of Gareth Edwards at the time was "Monsters", which accomplished quite a bit with very little money. It's likely that giant monster action is simply THAT much more expensive than what we realize, so they had to increase the budget simply for it to deliver at all. 

I assume that a lot of the fanboying was more Dougherty than the higher-ups. I also (personally) suspect that the script was once probably pretty damn good, only for everyone to realize that it was perhaps too ambitious at the last moment, which might be why the actors sound like they're rushing through their exposition. So it is also possible that the boost in budget was because they genuinely thought they had a movie that would bring in the accolades, which also MIGHT be why the trailers sold the movie as something more high brow. 

But it's all conjecture on my part.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Kong has both more prestige and fame than Godzilla.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



This is going to sound silly, but what is that supposed to mean? I'm not familiar with emojis or memes, so don't know if you're agreeing with or not.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2019)

it means tread carefully


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> it means tread carefully



Sorry buddy, King Kong is more famous than Godzilla. He's a staple of cinema in general, ESPECIALLY American cinema. Even in Japan, he's arguably more popular. Furthermore, whereas Godzilla has gone through many periods of bad sequels, reboots, etc. and has had more than one bomb, nobody remembers Kong's failures...

"Son of Kong" and "King Kong Lives" have seemingly vanished from the fandoms memories, whereas "Godzilla's Revenge" lives on in infamy. Although "King Kong Lives" was possibly a bigger money loser than Godzilla's flops. 

I'm always on Godzilla's side, but he'll always live in Kong's shadow. The amusing thing about saying this is... I think "Godzilla (1954)" is a better movie than "King Kong", which while important and still fun even by todays standards, does feel dated from a storytelling perspective. I groaned whenever people complained about "Skull Island" having bland characters, because it's as if they had forgotten that the characters from the original classics were mostly defined by their looks.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2019)

not in my reality


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> not in my reality



Also, Gamera does destroy a Star Destroyer, so apparently he exists in Star Wars... so he might be more famous than Godzilla too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Also, Gamera does destroy a Star Destroyer, so apparently he exists in Star Wars... so he might be more famous than Godzilla too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2019)

Heisei Gamera movies >> pre-2005 Kong movies


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 18, 2019)

Except 2014's godzilla treated godzilla more prestigiously than skull island treated kong. And if 10 years can transform iron man and captain fucking america into more prestigious superheroes than the fantastic four, all it takes is a few celebrated godzilla adaptations to put gman in the lead.

And so we wait.




*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Heisei Gamera movies >> pre-2005 Kong movies



Those movies were pretty awesome. The director also did "GMK", the best... maybe even only good... Godzilla movie of the Millennium era.

Do you know what gets unfairly overlooked? "Gamera the Brave". It's not quite as cool as the Heisei movies, but it's good, yet has the reputation of killing the franchise... again... 


reiatsuflow said:


> Except 2014's godzilla treated godzilla more prestigiously than skull island treated kong. And if 10 years can transform iron man and captain fucking america into more prestigious superheroes than the fantastic four, all it takes is a few celebrated godzilla adaptations to put gman in the lead.
> 
> And so we wait.
> 
> ...



This is actually a really good point, but people seemed to like "Skull Island" more than "Godzilla", so treating something as prestigious is not the same thing as actually beating prestigious.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2019)

Heisei was so fucking good in general


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2019)

ending of Gamera 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2019)

oh yeah

as you can probably guess - I never watched Showa Gamera


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2019)

how come they never crossed over Gamera and Godzilla ?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> how come they never crossed over Gamera and Godzilla ?



Rival studios. It would be like Sega and Nintendo teaming up during the console wars for a Sonic/Mario cross-over. Apparently Daei, the studio that does Gamera, did at one point try to convince Toho to do a cross-over, but Toho is infamous for being fiercely protective of Godzilla and said "no".

In "Gamera: Super Monster", there is even a lame scene where Gamera knocks over a Godzilla poster.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2019)

Any other good Kaiju movies out there that don't get enough attention?

"Space Amoeba" was good. I never did see certain films often associated with Godzilla, like "The Mysterians".


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 18, 2019)

Godzilla Jr >>>>> ugly ass Minilla


Fite me


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2019)

Hit The Badass said:


> Godzilla Jr >>>>> ugly ass Minilla
> 
> 
> Fite me



.... I don't think anyone will...


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 18, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> .... I don't think anyone will...


Oh.....well good then....


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2019)

As a kid, I enjoyed both "Son of Godzilla" and "Godzilla's Revenge"... but I don't think I really ever liked Minilla. Then again, Godzilla Jr. never got a real reaction out of me either, other than his fake the effect look in his first two appearances ("Godzilla Vs Mechagodzilla II", "Godzilla Vs Spacegodzilla"... especially the latter).

Now Godzooki on the other hand... He's the true Prince of the Monsters.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 18, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu this is ghidora in the anime netflix movie


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 18, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> @Shiba D. Inu this is ghidora in the anime netflix movie


20 km wide

And a four dimensional being 

This is the strongest version of Ghidorah


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2019)

I thought the anime version of Ghidorah was awesome. It was the right amount of different... in contrast to what they did with Mechagodzilla, which left everyone unsatisfied.

The anime films are flawed, but they're interesting in their own way.


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Jun 19, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I don't know why even giant monster movies must gender their monsters with a heteronormal lens.
> 
> Male moths for example are often just as elegant and colorful as the females.
> 
> ...


Why do you hate strong women, why is your instinct to immediately suggest they aren't real women? Maybe they asked Mothra and were told she was a she. Huh, did you think about that, huh?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2019)

I don't think I've posted this before, but here is another piece of Godzilla history.

The suit from "Godzilla 1985" was infamously stolen and never recovered, but the suit from "Godzilla Vs King Ghidorah" was also stolen... and was found abandoned on a beach, startling an old woman. 

lol...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't think I've posted this before, but here is another piece of Godzilla history.
> 
> The suit from "Godzilla 1985" was infamously stolen and never recovered, but the suit from "Godzilla Vs King Ghidorah" was also stolen... and was found abandoned on a beach, startling an old woman.
> 
> lol...


You’re movie trivia isn’t saving you from the fact you are a poser. Fake fan


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2019)

just got back from this again
 its even better when you know to relax during the human stuff and be on the edge during the best monster moments

and to reiterate - many *many* previous Godzillas had the human parts way worse than this did

Shin Godzilla had by far the best human parts, but its an exception



I paid special attention to Ghidorah and Rodan body models this time and they are so good  modern & cool, but still recognizable


and yes, Ghidorah wings/structure do kind of sort of resemble "wyvern" type in this, but thats how it should be IMO - it looks like something that _could_ exist on a giant flier for real compared to Toho Ghidorah which is literally generic wings taped on the back of a fat rubber suit

I also like how here Ghidorah can both crouch downward-forward, supporting his front & heads with wings resting on the ground (with wings being like real long arms) or also stand up fully erect upright and spread them wide .. he is truly both aerial and land

Toho Ghidorah kind of always looked like he is armless and you just couldnt help but imagine Godzilla-like arms on him for completion .. you dont get feeling that here




third best scene in the movie - Ghidorahs huge AoE lightning blast

second best - Ghidorahs seismic toss & Godzilla burning up in reentry 

best scene - Thermonuclear Godzilla as a whole, everything melting down around him, cracks between the scales/skin and his eyes blazing with raw molten red energy and the sound of those nuke pulses being charged & unleashed .. just fantastic  words cant describe .. wish it was longer .. the only other in any Godzilla/kaiju movie to rival this one in terms of visuals is IMO Shins atomic breath/beam scene



I'll say it again - the monster parts of this were as good as* any* kaiju vs kaiju movie has ever gotten


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2019)

if Monster-Verse dies, it will be a loss for mankind


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2019)

@MartialHorror @The Big G


so according to the director the final Fire/Red/Burning/Thermonuclear Godzilla in KoM isnt just/only the result of the nuke supercharging, but  "symbiosis" between Mothra/her dying energy and Godzilla

*you can even see Mothras wings energy shapes inside the nuclear pulses*  I missed that on 2 watchthroughs
thats cool af

Mothra is quite* literally* ride or die 







that also makes by boy Ghidorah that much tougher that it took not only the nuke power-up, but also Mothra dying and powering up Big G even more still, to beat him


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2019)

my rating 

Godzilla KoM >= Pacific Rim 1 >= Shin Godzilla ~ Kong Skull Island > 2014 Godzilla


havent seen PR 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> my rating
> 
> Godzilla KoM >= Pacific Rim 1 >= Shin Godzilla ~ Kong Skull Island > 2014 Godzilla
> 
> ...



I'd say

Shin Godzilla > Kong Skull Island > 2014 Godzilla >= Godzilla KoM > Pacific Rim => Pacific Rim 2

Although it should be noted that I've only seen "Shin Godzilla" and "Pacific Rim 2" once, so my opinions might change.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2019)

Even though King Kong is often regarded as the inspiration for Godzilla, in fact it was "The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms" that "Godzilla" owes most of its existence too...

I actually have not seen that one... at least that I can remember.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 20, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu Dude Doughtery is the biggest Mothzilla shipper there is

Dude made them canon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 21, 2019)

i hope we see a red atomic spiral ray at least once before MonsterVerse is done


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2019)

MORE GODZILLA TRIVI -- er, actually, this is more of King Kong trivia... 

"King Kong Appears in Edo" was Japan's first adaptation of King Kong, released in two parts... OR WAS IT!? Apparently every copy of the movie was destroyed during the Tokyo firebombings of WW2, as well as the atomic bombs. So it has apparently been lost to time and no one seems entirely sure what it was about. A poster has survived, with some stills on it showing Kong as human-sized, leading to many to speculate that it isn't actually a giant monster movie and the name was more for publicity, as King Kong was huge in Japan. There's also a plot synopsis that supports this. Yet another still shows Kong as a giant, so it's a mystery! My own theory is that "Kong" spends most of the movie human sized, but probably grew in the climax... or maybe the marketing campaign was simply being deceptive, as Japan was not above such things -- as I'll explain in a bit.

Because of all the conflicting information, some have argued that this movie never existed, or was being confused with something else... but I've yet to hear any evidence to support this. To complicate matters, there is an interview where the guy who created the Godzilla suit acknowledges "King Kong Appears in Edo" as an earlier film he worked on, where he describes the special effects, suggesting that not only did the movie exist, but Kong is a giant in it too. 

While I claimed that this was Japan's first adaptation of King Kong, that's only partially true. Earlier in the 1930's, there was a silent film that used Kong's name and likeliness, with some publicity photos surviving. However, this is the deceptive marketing I was talking about, as it was apparently about an actor playing King Kong on the stage... That would piss me the f@ck off if I purchased a ticket expecting a King Kong movie, lol. 

I don't remember the actual numbers, but I've heard that most of Japan's films were lost during World War 2.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2019)

boi got his own separate page


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2019)

F'ing rad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 24, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Even though King Kong is often regarded as the inspiration for Godzilla, in fact it was "The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms" that "Godzilla" owes most of its existence too...
> 
> I actually have not seen that one... at least that I can remember.



I rented that movie to watch, specifically because I heard that it inspired the original _Godzilla,_ and it is, in my mind, a fairly standard monster movie that was nothing special for its time, although the stop-motion effects, provided by Ray Harryhausen, were quite nice.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 25, 2019)

friendly reminder


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 25, 2019)

if you guys could be kaiju - which would you want to be ?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> if you guys could be kaiju - which would you want to be ?



Preferably humanoid and/or transformable and/or nigh-unkillable and/or immortal.

So, either Kong, or the DNA Mimic from the 90s Godzilla TAS.


----------



## Glued (Jun 25, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> if you guys could be kaiju - which would you want to be ?



Anguirus.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 25, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> if you guys could be kaiju - which would you want to be ?



That is a very good question, one to which I shall need to give much thought and contemplation; King Kong, Godzilla, Ghidorah, and Destoroyah are all choices that are too obvious, so I shall not choose them.

My choice would be Gaigan, because having a saw blade in one's abdomen is simply too awesome, and the first _Godzilla_ film that I ever saw was _Godzilla versus Gaigan._


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2019)

Gorosaurus!

He kicked the shit out of Ghidorah... but no one talks about that. 

Actually, why didn't Gorosaurus become more popular? He  was the "Destroy All Monsters" scene stealer.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 28, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Even though King Kong is often regarded as the inspiration for Godzilla, in fact it was "The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms" that "Godzilla" owes most of its existence too...
> 
> I actually have not seen that one... at least that I can remember.




It's about as good as you'd expect.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 28, 2019)

you just RUINED Ghidorah for me


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 2, 2019)

$ 132,6M in China


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2019)

According to wikipedia, it needs at least $550,000,000 to break even!

How close are they Shiba?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 2, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> According to wikipedia, it needs at least $550,000,000 to break even!
> 
> How close are they Shiba?



*WW $377,991,678*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 3, 2019)

Watch _Godzilla vs. Kong _suffer in quality due to KoM's box.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jul 4, 2019)

So unfair 

Goddamn the inability of US audiences to see their military get their faces kicked


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 4, 2019)

man I want to go see this a third time

just for the Ghidorah + Fire Godzilla scenes 


giff blu-ray


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 4, 2019)

*‘Pacific Rim Uprising’ Director Says Crossover with ‘Godzilla’ and ‘King Kong’ Is Possible*





probably not anymore 

Id love to see Godzilla and Ghidorah tear Class 5-6+ kaijus apart tho


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 4, 2019)

Nah, keep it away from the Monsterverse


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2019)

wow this is a thing huh


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 8, 2019)

was interested in the film's BO performance.
Godzilla didn't outgross Solo. from my calc, the profit is 145 M. Budget was at least 170 M, so the loss was 25 M. Still counts as a flop, but not too bad.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2019)

egressmadara said:


> was interested in the film's BO performance.
> Godzilla didn't outgross Solo. from my calc, the profit is 145 M. Budget was at least 170 M, so the loss was 25 M. Still counts as a flop, but not too bad.



I'm sure whatever it loses, it will make back on DVD, blu-ray, digital rentals/sales, etc... Maybe even with a profit.


----------



## Glued (Jul 9, 2019)

First movie, disinterested lead protagonist.
Second film, annoying lead protagonist


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 9, 2019)

Killing off that 'Heisenberg' actor's character in the 1st film and having his boring actor of a son as the protagonist was the dumbest decision they made.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm increasingly convinced by the reviews by the pro journos and the way "tru fanz" themselves react to this movie that very few people know what a Godzilla movie is or what constitutes a good Godzilla movie. To me this was a by-the-book classic Kaiju film. True, it wanked nostalgia a bit too hard, in similar fashion to The Force Awakens, but it was par for the course among the better Godzilla movies I've seen. And I've seen 'em all. Some of 'em dozens of times.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 14, 2019)

it had *great* looking monsters, good kaiju fights and a bunch of epic af scenes


what else fuckers possibly want


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 14, 2019)

and all kaiju were shown well in this - buffed carry Godzilla, *ultimate* support waifu Mothra and raid boss Ghidorah

even beta bitch Rodan had a good moment (spin to win knocking down the jets) .. plus he looked great doing it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 14, 2019)

Someone already put together a collection of every godzilla scene from a camrip or something, and it's the same length as the original edwards movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Someone already put together a collection of every godzilla scene from a camrip or something, and it's the same length as the original edwards movie



Yeah, but that's more to do with pacing.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 14, 2019)

KoM also has ghidorah, mothra and rodan taking up screen time while edwards only had the bug things wandering around making clicking sounds.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2019)

Hopefully Godzilla loses some weight before going up against Kong.


Kong isn't gonna lose to some fat lizard.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2019)

Its muscle !


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 15, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, but that's more to do with pacing.




True. Both the context and the content of the Godzilla appearances in this one feels more like classic Godzilla. Godzilla 2014 did a good job of emulating the style of the serious ones (1954 and Returns) but I always liked the classic Showa era and the better Heisei films. This one reminds me of that tone.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2019)

this was pretty much a 150M$ budget modern ~remake/reimagining of Ghidorah the Three-Headed Monster


----------



## Son Of Man (Jul 15, 2019)

Need to watch this


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 15, 2019)

Something Godzilla related is gonna happen at Comic-Con. Official English social media accounts are posting.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 20, 2019)

moar MonsterVerse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jul 20, 2019)

Godzilla Vs Shin Gojira 2022

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 20, 2019)

give Legendary Destoroyah rights

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 20, 2019)

Please more Monsterverse.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 22, 2019)

I now wanna see Destoroyah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glued (Jul 22, 2019)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Watch _Godzilla vs. Kong _suffer in quality due to KoM's box.



Less idiot plots, have some likeable characters and don't cut away from the fights when they are good. Don't have the fights obscured by clouds and or snow or fog. Don't have the camera at weird angles.

These people wasted Bryan Cranston, Charles Dance and Ken Watanabe for characters no one could give a damn about.

John C. Reilly and Samuel Jackson were both great in Kong. Kong was worth it just to see the staredown between him and Sam Jackson.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 23, 2019)

Excuse you but Ken Watanabe's character was a highlight and fan favorite from both films.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glued (Jul 23, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> Excuse you but Ken Watanabe's character was a highlight and fan favorite from both films.



They wasted Ken, he had one good scene in KoM while Mr. Annoying had tell him about animal behavior.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 23, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> Excuse you but Ken Watanabe's character was a highlight and fan favorite from both films.



tari 2.0 doesn’t like things we like. He’s “too mature” for that.


----------



## Glued (Jul 23, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> tari 2.0 doesn’t like things we like. He’s “too mature” for that.



I did enjoy the fights, but as far as I'm concerned the movie could have been much better. And I liked Serizawa's character, its the annoying humans that took the attention away from him that I hated.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glued (Jul 27, 2019)

This reminds me of Godzilla vs King Ghidora vs Mothra; Giant Monsters All Out Attack, where King Ghidorah was a good guy and godzilla was a villain.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 30, 2019)

*SALUTE*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amol (Aug 1, 2019)

Man how come this thread is still active? 
It is probably not even going to get sequel.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 1, 2019)

Its a great kaiju movie and Ghidorah is the best villain of 2019 so far

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2019)

Just saw the movie (since I just saw Godzilla 2014 yesterday), Michael Bay would be proud.

Score was phenomenal.  Also glad I saw it in IMAX.

I like how each of King Ghidorah's heads had a personality.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2019)

Amol said:


> Man how come this thread is still active?
> It is probably not even going to get sequel.


Sequel was approved after the first one was released.  Dunno how the fuck Kong is going to fight Godzilla though...what's a King to a God?

According to the novelization he ignored King Ghidorah's call since he doesn't care about anything outside of Skull Island.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 1, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Sequel was approved after the first one was released.  Dunno how the fuck Kong is going to fight Godzilla though...what's a King to a God?
> 
> According to the novelization he ignored King Ghidorah's call since he doesn't care about anything outside of Skull Island.



But what's a God to a nonbeliever?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glued (Aug 1, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Sequel was approved after the first one was released.  Dunno how the fuck Kong is going to fight Godzilla though...what's a King to a God?
> 
> According to the novelization he ignored King Ghidorah's call since he doesn't care about anything outside of Skull Island.



Well they gave kong electricity powers in the original fight. Also Kong got roided up on steroid berries before his fight with godzilla.

Kong will learn thunderpunch, jolt tackle, thunderwave and seismic toss before his fight with Godzilla.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 1, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> But what's a God to a nonbeliever?


A wizard


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> Well they gave kong electricity powers in the original fight. Also Kong got roided up on steroid berries before his fight with godzilla.
> 
> Kong will learn thunderpunch, jolt tackle, thunderwave and seismic toss before his fight with Godzilla.


Didn't see it so it didn't happen.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowless (Aug 3, 2019)

They seemed to set up Mecha Ghidorah in the post credits scene, so I wonder if he'll come into the next sequel, or if they're planning that more in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Aug 15, 2019)

So I watched this yesterday, fairly disappointed. The human bad guy was dumb, the mom was dumb, the Orca plot device was _very_ dumb, fighter jet pilots were dumb (as they always are), how they just happened to find Atlantis-or-whatever was dumb, and the cutting away from the fights was dumb. And _how the fuck_ would people from thousands of years ago know whether Ghidorah belongs on earth or not.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 15, 2019)

you're exaggerating, it was fine for popcorn kaiju flick

and compared to all/most previous Godzilla films plots


and even *if* it was all that dumb - still doesnt matter, only the kaijus matter


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 15, 2019)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> And _how the fuck_ would people from thousands of years ago know whether Ghidorah belongs on earth or not.


those people built ~Atlantis underwater 

something we cant do


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Aug 15, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> you're exaggerating, it was fine for popcorn kaiju flick
> 
> and compared to all/most previous Godzilla films plots


"Fine" is a pretty wide range. I'm not saying it was terrible, just that I had higher expectations. I liked the 2014 one better. Liked Pacific Rim a lot better.



> and even *if* it was all that dumb - still doesnt matter, only the kaijus matter


Yeah, and that's why it bothers me that they had to come up with all that human stupidity.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 15, 2019)

I agree Pacific Rim did most movie/plot/characters things better, for sure

*but*, Pacific Rim doesnt have* Ghidorah* .. or Mothra .. or Godzilla 
Slattern was underwhelming, most PR kaijus were just OK .. I only truly remembered Otachi
robots were whatever, OK

so in the monsters category, Godzilla KoM stomps IMO
otherwise PR >>


overall I have the 2 movies in same tier


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 17, 2019)

Its sad Mothra died and that stinger of hers doesn’t have poison eh? It didn’t kill Rhodan wtf. 

Also, those other two kaijus the mammoth and the spider are those new original kaijus created for this movie?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 22, 2019)

Just rewatched this movie now that’s it’s out in HD and all I can say is Ghidorah absolutely stole the fucking show in every scene it was in. 

As someone who’s never watched any of the classic Godzilla films I thought it was being overhyped but it certainly delivered that said I hope this isn’t the last time we see the OG Ghidorah design.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glued (Aug 22, 2019)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Just rewatched this movie now that’s it’s out in HD and all I can say is Ghidorah absolutely stole the fucking show in every scene it was in.
> 
> As someone who’s never watched any of the classic Godzilla films I thought it was being overhyped but it certainly delivered that said I hope this isn’t the last time we see the OG Ghidorah design.



If you've seen the Hesei era, there was something very awesome, known as

Mecha King Ghidora. Part Ghidorah, part robot,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> Less idiot plots, have some likeable characters and don't cut away from the fights when they are good. Don't have the fights obscured by clouds and or snow or fog. Don't have the camera at weird angles.
> 
> These people wasted Bryan Cranston, Charles Dance and Ken Watanabe for characters no one could give a damn about.
> 
> John C. Reilly and Samuel Jackson were both great in Kong. Kong was worth it just to see the staredown between him and Sam Jackson.





Shiba D. Inu said:


> only the kaijus matter



They'll never learn. The human parts were once again fucking abysmal other than Watanaba's character. It was much worse when they cut the fighting bits for a doomsday bitch (who started that whole mess) looking for her daughter. No body gives a fuck. 

It reached a point where the movie both excited and annoyed the pissing shit out of me with each subsequent scene.

Shit needs an exclusively no humans cut. 



Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ghidorah is the best villain of 2019 so far



I don't think this is a huge stretch tbh. I enjoyed Ghidorah more than Endgame Thanos.  



Mider T said:


> Sequel was approved after the first one was released.  Dunno how the fuck Kong is going to fight Godzilla though...what's a King to a God?
> 
> According to the novelization he ignored King Ghidorah's call since he doesn't care about anything outside of Skull Island.



So Kong is an Otaku?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 23, 2019)

I think when Ghidorah started lifting Godzilla up and started biting him was the most metal scene in the entire fucking movie even more so then Godzilla eating his fucking head those screams man. 



Ben Grimm said:


> If you've seen the Hesei era, there was something very awesome, known as
> 
> Mecha King Ghidora. Part Ghidorah, part robot,


I meant as in his original design I don’t want any cyborg Ghidorah I much prefer his movie design unaltered.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 27, 2019)

"big budget sharknado"


----------



## Mider T (Aug 27, 2019)

Wtf was that old Godzilla?. Riding on his tail like sprinting Donkey Kong in Smash and raising him arm in victory like Power Rangers. Lol they just glossed over that.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 28, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Wtf was that old Godzilla?. Riding on his tail like sprinting Donkey Kong in Smash and raising him arm in victory like Power Rangers. Lol they just glossed over that.



I think that's from godzilla vs megalon, which scared me as a child.


----------



## The Big G (Aug 28, 2019)

Oh Megalon....

MST 3000 ripped you a new one XD


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2019)

The "bear from the Shining" bit made me laugh hard. 



reiatsuflow said:


> I think that's from godzilla vs megalon, which scared me as a child.



yup.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2019)

^ this even has "Shin Ghidorah" apparently


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2019)

also

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 28, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> also


Best part of this movie is the art.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2019)

say whatever you want overall about the whole movie, but the actual kaijus themselves (designs, sheer presence, personalities, fights etc.) in this were probably better than in any other kaiju movie I've ever seen

with the only contenders being ~a few Heisei Godzilla films, GMK and maybe one of the Heisei Gameras (maybe the second or third one)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 28, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ^ this even has "Shin Ghidorah" apparently




looks wild

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 29, 2019)

The Big G said:


> Oh Megalon....
> 
> MST 3000 ripped you a new one XD




He mother never really love him.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 29, 2019)

As much as I loved the movie, I'm probably gonna wait until Black Friday to buy the movie. I hear that the audio for the home release is pretty great, so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Glued (Aug 31, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Wtf was that old Godzilla?. Riding on his tail like sprinting Donkey Kong in Smash and raising him arm in victory like Power Rangers. Lol they just glossed over that.



Godzilla vs Megalon, it was actually a tag team match where Megalon teamed up with Gigan while Godzilla teamed up with an android that could grow to become a giant, Jet Jaguar.



reiatsuflow said:


> I think that's from godzilla vs megalon, which scared me as a child.



Really, it was one of my favorite moments as a kid. I remember watching godzilla vs Megalon again and again just for that scene.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 31, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> Really, it was one of my favorite moments as a kid. I remember watching godzilla vs Megalon again and again just for that scene.



Godzilla bleeds


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 31, 2019)

Why did they decide to have this film take place before Godzilla vs Kong..like it makes zero sense honestly there’s no universe that Kong stands a chance in hell against Godzilla he should get roasted in under a minute.

I just don’t see how they expect Kong to even come close to matching the greatness that was Ghidorah like at the end of the day Kong is just an oversized Gorilla.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2019)

Thdyingbreed said:


> like it makes zero sense honestly there’s no universe that Kong stands a chance in hell against Godzilla he should get roasted in under a minute.



What am I missing here?..Kong is quicker and more agile than Godzilla. Probably physically stronger too and more intelligent.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2019)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Why did they decide to have this film take place before Godzilla vs Kong..like it makes zero sense honestly there’s no universe that Kong stands a chance in hell against Godzilla he should get roasted in under a minute.
> 
> I just don’t see how they expect Kong to even come close to matching the greatness that was Ghidorah like at the end of the day Kong is just an oversized Gorilla.



My theory is that Godzilla will probably die at the end of "Godzilla Vs Kong", probably from a meltdown similar to his fate in the heisei era. This might also explain why they'd fight, as burning Godzilla became much more aggressive and dangerous in "Godzilla Vs Destroyah". Also, Toho can't make any Godzilla movies while Legendary is doing theirs for contractual reasons and they've made it clear they have plans of their own. 



~Gesy~ said:


> What am I missing here?..Kong is quicker and more agile than Godzilla. Probably physically stronger too and more intelligent.



They said in "Skull Island" that Kong is the kaiju equivalent of a teenager and is probably half the size he'd be in Kong Vs Godzilla. Regardless of what you feel Kong actually is, "Kong Vs Godzilla" technically has happened before and they just boosted his size. Godzilla was usually the more dominant, but Kong ended up getting fired up and mostly outsmarted Godzilla.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> They said in "Skull Island" that Kong is the kaiju equivalent of a teenager and is probably half the size he'd be in Kong Vs Godzilla. Regardless of what you feel Kong actually is, "Kong Vs Godzilla" technically has happened before and they just boosted his size. Godzilla was usually the more dominant, but Kong ended up getting fired up and mostly outsmarted Godzilla.




I'm not well versed in old Godzilla movies (my experience only comes from the movies that would air on television on a random Saturday back in the old days )

But if I were to compare Kong in Skull island to Godzilla in KoM..Kong would appear to be the superior Kaiju to me...


THE MONKEY CAN CREATE WEAPONRY ON THE FLY!


----------



## Glued (Aug 31, 2019)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Why did they decide to have this film take place before Godzilla vs Kong..like it makes zero sense honestly there’s no universe that Kong stands a chance in hell against Godzilla he should get roasted in under a minute.
> 
> I just don’t see how they expect Kong to even come close to matching the greatness that was Ghidorah like at the end of the day Kong is just an oversized Gorilla.



If we go with the old movies, they'll probably give Kong thunder powers.

What will Godzilla do if Kong uses Thunder Punch or Jolt tackle.



reiatsuflow said:


> Godzilla bleeds



Blood for the Blood God!!!


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm not well versed in old Godzilla movies (my experience only comes from the movies that would air on television on a random Saturday back in the old days )
> 
> But if I were to compare Kong in Skull island to Godzilla in KoM..Kong would appear to be the superior Kaiju to me...
> 
> ...



He could do that in King Kong Vs Godzilla too... and Godzilla nuked said weapons. 

But let's face it, neither will win. They will fight to  a draw and team up to take on another monster.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2019)

Yeah that's true. I just find it weird that people are acting as if Kong wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah that's true. I just find it weird that people are acting as if Kong wouldn't stand a chance.



That's because of the size differences... although it's stupid, as the filmmakers of Skull Island that said he'd grow into something closer to Godzilla's scale.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 2, 2019)

Godzilla will get nerfed ofc.
Why/how Batman stand a chance to fight Superman?

My bet Kong will use his pressure point punch to disrupt and disable Godzilla just like Tylee vs Sakka


Btw the movies kinda stale for me.

I enjoy Kong better


----------



## Glued (Sep 2, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Godzilla will get nerfed ofc.
> Why/how Batman stand a chance to fight Superman?
> 
> My bet Kong will use his pressure point punch to disrupt and disable Godzilla just like Tylee vs Sakka
> ...



Why nerf Godzilla, when we can buff Kong? Like when they gave Kong lightning powers in the Showa era.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 2, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> Why nerf Godzilla, when we can buff Kong? Like when they gave Kong lightning powers in the Showa era.


Tbh that would be unfit for kong's char. I mean right now his char is more down to earth and without mistical laser/atomic breath.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 8, 2019)

finally watched this

its actually pretty dope, but lol I hope we get an actual Shin Ghidorah in a real movie instead of only this


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 8, 2019)

What's this bull I'm hearing about anguirus skeleton being in kom?

Did they kill him already or is that an anguirus species skeleton, like the dead godzilla in the first movie?

Or is it just an easter egg with no signifcance.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 8, 2019)

```
https://www.amazon.com/Art-Godzilla-King-Monsters/dp/1789090687
```


i need this


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 8, 2019)

^ some scans from that art book linked above
damn, Ghidorah looks even betetr there than in the movie

huge af, majestic, super ancient .. his heads having beards and shit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2019)

Artwork will always look a little better than the movie, as special effects -- even CGI -- will have some limitations. Some designs, colors, etc. might contrast poorly with the other visuals.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 8, 2019)

yeah


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2019)

If I'm remembering this incorrectly, let me know, but I remember hearing something about Godzilla actually being green in the original movie. It only looks black in... well, black and white... But had his skin actually been black, he would've just resembled a black blob. 

But green looks kind of silly in color, so they made him either black or darker green depending on the movie.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 8, 2019)

> *Godzilla's coloration*
> 
> The  suit is the only green Godzilla in the films
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 20, 2019)

Does anyone know where’s there’s some high quality Godzilla/Ghidorah GIF’s been trying to find some through google not much luck.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 24, 2019)

Saw the movie and I really liked it,really is incomprehensible how this movie wasn't a big hit


----------



## The Big G (Oct 24, 2019)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Does anyone know where’s there’s some high quality Godzilla/Ghidorah GIF’s been trying to find some through google not much luck.



I gotcha fam


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 24, 2019)

Saishin said:


> Saw the movie and I really liked it,really is incomprehensible how this movie wasn't a big hit




Stupid fucking journos shit all over it and unfortunately that worked, unlike with Joker where people ignored them.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 25, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> Stupid fucking journos shit all over it and unfortunately that worked, unlike with Joker where people ignored them.


And also for the hard competition with Endgame, maybe WB could realesed it the following year

Anyway yes critics and part of the fans that criticize everything just because of rumors or without seeing the film first are very toxic


----------



## Soranushi (Oct 25, 2019)

_


Saishin said:



			And also for the hard competition with Endgame, maybe WB could realesed it the following year
		
Click to expand...


Personally, I think it was Aladdin, rather than Endgame, which ate into any chance Godzilla had in making Bank; as Endgame had already made most of it’s money by the time KoMs released. So, if Aladdin had turned out to be just as bad as the early build up made it out to be I think Godzilla would’ve made a bit more than the 2014 movie did, so probably between 550&650mill.

_


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 25, 2019)

Soranushi said:


> _
> Personally, I think it was Aladdin, rather than Endgame, which ate into any chance Godzilla had in making Bank; as Endgame had already made most of it’s money by the time KoMs released. So, if Aladdin had turned out to be just as bad as the early build up made it out to be I think Godzilla would’ve made a bit more than the 2014 movie did, so probably between 550&650mill.
> _



Interesting point, but I think there are many reasons why it failed. Godzilla is more of a cult monster in the west (especially compared to Kong), but I also felt the marketing was a little deceptive. Half of the trailers sold it like it was going to be some high brow feature, with that classical music and emphasis on majestic imagery... and so when the reviews were bad, I think it lost a lot of its momentum. If the trailers focused more on the silly monster fun, the reviews might not have mattered.

It also may have waited a little bit too long, as while Godzilla 2014 was for the most part well received, it wasn't like it left a big impact on anyone. I doubt general moviegoers even remembered it by the time the sequel came out. Even King Kong didn't draw in crazy numbers though for "Skull Island", so this shared universe has been treading water from the beginning.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 25, 2019)

The movie didn't do well because it sucked  and the mainstream isn't so fanboy over godzilla that they're willing to accept suck the way they will with superhero movies  Aladdin sucked too, but it's aladdin 

bullshit godzilla sequel ruining the promise of the actually-good 2014 movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 25, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> The movie didn't do well because it sucked  and the mainstream isn't so fanboy over godzilla that they're willing to accept suck the way they will with superhero movies  Aladdin sucked too, but it's aladdin
> 
> bullshit godzilla sequel ruining the promise of the actually-good 2014 movie



I always have mixed feelings in regards to this ones relationship with the first. I see the 2014 as the indisputably superior movie... but this tends to get my Godzilla fanboy juices flowing more...


----------



## Saishin (Oct 25, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> The movie didn't do well because it sucked  and the mainstream isn't so fanboy over godzilla that they're willing to accept suck the way they will with superhero movies  Aladdin sucked too, but it's aladdin
> 
> bullshit godzilla sequel ruining the promise of the actually-good 2014 movie





MartialHorror said:


> I always have mixed feelings in regards to this ones relationship with the first. I see the 2014 as the indisputably superior movie... but this tends to get my Godzilla fanboy juices flowing more...


I found the movie very entertaining,it has everything,a good story and awesome special effects,yeah the human characters aren't that great but it's something that it can easily be overcome,then of course to each his own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Oct 25, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> The movie didn't do well because it sucked  and the mainstream isn't so fanboy over godzilla that they're willing to accept suck the way they will with superhero movies  Aladdin sucked too, but it's aladdin
> 
> bullshit godzilla sequel ruining the promise of the actually-good 2014 movie


this must be a troll post

either that or you smoking dick


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 25, 2019)

The World said:


> this must be a troll post
> 
> either that or you smoking dick



It’s both.


----------



## Soranushi (Oct 26, 2019)

_


MartialHorror said:



			Interesting point, but I think there are many reasons why it failed. Godzilla is more of a cult monster in the west (especially compared to Kong), but I also felt the marketing was a little deceptive. Half of the trailers sold it like it was going to be some high brow feature, with that classical music and emphasis on majestic imagery... and so when the reviews were bad, I think it lost a lot of its momentum. If the trailers focused more on the silly monster fun, the reviews might not have mattered.

It also may have waited a little bit too long, as while Godzilla 2014 was for the most part well received, it wasn't like it left a big impact on anyone. I doubt general moviegoers even remembered it by the time the sequel came out. Even King Kong didn't draw in crazy numbers though for "Skull Island", so this shared universe has been treading water from the beginning.
		
Click to expand...


I can see how the initial trailer was deceiving, but the second trailer, as well as the TV commercials leading up to the release were definitely more direct, in that it was to be a monster-battle/disaster movie through and through. So if anyone was seriously expecting anything high-brow after that second trailer I don’t think they were paying attention at what was being shown to them.

But, I definitely agree on how waiting 5yrs, along with Godzilla being more of a Cult-movie monster contributed to people not being interested in it enough to ignore the reviews and watch it._

Anyway, at least they ultimately decided against reworking it and still plan to release Kong Vs. Godzilla in March.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 26, 2019)

The World said:


> this must be a troll post
> 
> either that or you smoking dick



Big aladdin fan?


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 27, 2019)

I don't get how anyone watches Godzilla for high brow artsy commentary in the first place. With a few noteworthy exceptions the series has never been about that. 

Yes, Godzilla 1954 was a clear parable about the bomb, and there have been a few other poignant moments throughout, but when you ask the average person what Godzilla is about they'll say guys in rubber suits knocking over model buildings. So, the Kaiju fights. The makers of KOTM paid homage to what makes Godzilla a phenomenon worldwide. How anyone could shit on the archetypal Godzilla film is beyond me. If Roger Ebert were still alive I'm sure he would have rated it well, because he judged movies based on what they are and what they're meant to be compared to.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2019)

Saishin said:


> Saw the movie and I really liked it,really is incomprehensible how this movie wasn't a big hit





Saishin said:


> I found the movie very entertaining,it has everything,a good story and awesome special effects,yeah the human characters aren't that great but it's something that it can easily be overcome,then of course to each his own.


thank you 

Godzilla KotM ftw !


----------



## Saishin (Oct 27, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thank you
> 
> Godzilla KotM ftw !


When I heard the original Godzy's theme...  you're welcome bro


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2019)

Soranushi said:


> _
> I can see how the initial trailer was deceiving, but the second trailer, as well as the TV commercials leading up to the release were definitely more direct, in that it was to be a monster-battle/disaster movie through and through. So if anyone was seriously expecting anything high-brow after that second trailer I don’t think they were paying attention at what was being shown to them.
> 
> But, I definitely agree on how waiting 5yrs, along with Godzilla being more of a Cult-movie monster contributed to people not being interested in it enough to ignore the reviews and watch it._
> ...



A lot of the TV spots and the 2nd trailer did more accurately capture the tone, but it's the ones that went viral that sold it as a little more high brow, albeit only because of the use of music (Somewhere over the rainbow; the one that was attached to the IMAX Shazam trailer actually uses Nessun Dorma). 



Pilaf said:


> I don't get how anyone watches Godzilla for high brow artsy commentary in the first place. With a few noteworthy exceptions the series has never been about that.
> 
> Yes, Godzilla 1954 was a clear parable about the bomb, and there have been a few other poignant moments throughout, but when you ask the average person what Godzilla is about they'll say guys in rubber suits knocking over model buildings. So, the Kaiju fights. The makers of KOTM paid homage to what makes Godzilla a phenomenon worldwide. How anyone could shit on the archetypal Godzilla film is beyond me. If Roger Ebert were still alive I'm sure he would have rated it well, because he judged movies based on what they are and what they're meant to be compared to.



Roger Ebert hated Godzilla 1985 though. But I do agree that in the U.S, Godzilla is mostly known for his campy films. I think part of the reason people shit on it though is because the human story is convoluted enough that it stands out awkwardly amidst all of the action. The amusing thing is the 2014 movie does the opposite. It's easier to take seriously, but the human story doesn't stand out enough.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 27, 2019)

2014 misled everyone with Bryan Cranston in the trailers, because this was hot on the heels of Breaking Bad and dude's cash money. That part still pisses me off. Instead of Walter White we get two hours of the gormless marine character. He doesn't carry the human portion of the film well for me. I just don't care about his story.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 28, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> 2014 misled everyone with Bryan Cranston in the trailers, because this was hot on the heels of Breaking Bad and dude's cash money. That part still pisses me off. Instead of Walter White we get two hours of the gormless marine character. He doesn't carry the human portion of the film well for me. I just don't care about his story.



This.

If Cranston was still alive and the main guy for KotM, movie would have made more.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 23, 2019)

with the year ending just wanted to remind that Ghidorah is still best movie villain of 2019


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 23, 2019)

In the original _King King versus Godzilla_ film, the writers have Kong the ability to generate electricity to allow him to compete with Godzilla's nuclear breath, so I wonder if they shall do the same, in this film, or simply have Kong's ability to use tools be his advantage?


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 24, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In the original _King King versus Godzilla_ film, the writers have Kong the ability to generate electricity to allow him to compete with Godzilla's nuclear breath, so I wonder if they shall do the same, in this film, or simply have Kong's ability to use tools be his advantage?




I have a strong suspicion that the title is a red herring and they're gonna team up on some other Kaiju, like in Batman v. Superman.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 24, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> I have a strong suspicion that the title is a red herring and they're gonna team up on some other Kaiju, like in Batman v. Superman.


 Well it is Warner/Legendary/DC strat


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 24, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> I have a strong suspicion that the title is a red herring and they're gonna team up on some other Kaiju, like in Batman v. Superman.



That's obvious. They set up the final threat in KoM's stinger, whatever it ends up being. They'll spend most of this movie fighting, but then inevitably team up... sort of like "Ghidorah, the Three Headed Monster".


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 25, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> That's obvious. They set up the final threat in KoM's stinger, whatever it ends up being. They'll spend most of this movie fighting, but then inevitably team up... sort of like "Ghidorah, the Three Headed Monster".



I sincerely hope it's Bagan, if only because he's been shafted and forgotten in pre-production so many times, only appearing in the SNES game Super Godzilla.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> I sincerely hope it's Bagan, if only because he's been shafted and forgotten in pre-production so many times, only appearing in the SNES game Super Godzilla.



I'm open to that, but I suspect it will be a more marketable entity, like Mecha King Ghidorah or Destroyah. It seems the latter is more likely, considering the foreshadowing in KoM.

-- Godzilla is probably going to die from a meltdown, similar to "Godzilla Vs Destroyah".
-- The Oxygen destroyer played a role in the severed head being recovered.  

But obviously it;s up to the filmmakers. I'd like to see more original Kaiju. Bagan does have a unique design in every picture I've seen.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 26, 2019)

they will revive last monster as mech whatever it was
then people will complain the lazyness and cheezyness of it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 15, 2020)

They made those videos for venom and phantom menace too, don't get cocky


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2020)

I still remember, in the theater with all my cousins, when the movie brought up the idea of nuking Godzilla back to life.

All of us were just dumbfounded and laughing at the absurdity at the idea.

And then later, when the Japanese guy was to deliver the nuke, we just laughed at the additional absurdity.

Still the goddamn highlight of the year for me. Those kind of moments, you just have to live in cinema.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2020)

so there is a:
- a Tiamat titan
- a Yamata no orochi titan 
- a Typhon titan
!

and yet the 2 top alphas were Godzilla and Ghidorah
or were they ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amol (Feb 26, 2020)

Shiba you really loved this movie, didn't you?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2020)

yes

yes i did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 26, 2020)

Why you keep bumping this thread.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2020)

^ 





> Shiba really loved this movie


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2020)

A typhon titan, holy f. Now that would be f'ing awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 27, 2020)

You normies haven't even read the movie novelization or wikis have you? Typhon is powerful but nothing compared to 'zilla.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> You normies haven't even read the movie novelization or wikis have you? Typhon is powerful but nothing compared to 'zilla.


link us, goji nerd


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 28, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> link us, goji nerd



In a nutshell, he's Battra/Black Mothra. He answered Ghidorah's call but was too far away on the other side of the world in the Philippines and didn't arrive by the climax of the movie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 29, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> You normies haven't even read the movie novelization or wikis have you? Typhon is powerful but nothing compared to 'zilla.





Pilaf said:


> I*n a nutshell, he's Battra/Black Mothra*. He answered Ghidorah's call but was too far away on the other side of the world in the Philippines and didn't arrive by the climax of the movie.



WTF, that's hardly the typhon monster of Greek mythology. Bummer.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 1, 2020)

Comic Book Guy said:


> WTF, that's hardly the typhon monster of Greek mythology. Bummer.




Yeah. The code names are just that. They often refer more to the location where the monsters were found or some superficial aspect more so than their capabilities.


----------



## Etherborn (May 2, 2020)

Can't believe I missed this before, but the director confirmed way back in August that Godzilla would have killed Ghidorah in the ocean had the humans not interfered by launching the oxygen destroyer.


----------



## Pilaf (May 8, 2020)

I kinda chuckled at the Oxygen Destroyer coming out of nowhere in the movie. The one weapon specifically made to kill Godzilla and only Godzilla in previous continuities. What could go wrong?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 8, 2020)

I guess they didn't want to set up the oxygen destroyer too early, because it would cue fans on what might happen. But I'd think if anything, it would add to the suspense.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 11, 2020)

I’m kinda confused as to how the Oxygen Destroyer works exactly. In the Japanese movies, it’s supposed to eat away living creatures until there’s nothing but bone, but here, it just suffocates them I guess? I wish someone would ask Mike how it works in the Monsterverse, but I have a feeling he wouldn’t have a very scientific answer.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> I’m kinda confused as to how the Oxygen Destroyer works exactly. In the Japanese movies, it’s supposed to eat away living creatures until there’s nothing but bone, but here, it just suffocates them I guess? I wish someone would ask Mike how it works in the Monsterverse, but I have a feeling he wouldn’t have a very scientific answer.



I don't know if it really matters at this point, unless it has something to do with the creation of... whatever Kong and Godzilla will face at the end of the next movie. 

The Oxygen Destroyer was the resolution of the original film, so we had to know how it worked. It was just another plot development in this one.


----------



## Pilaf (May 12, 2020)

The old Godzilla movies were inconsistent on the amount of damage the Oxygen Destroyer did. It doesn't help that continuity in Japan is a whole different animal than it is over here. Just study the Legend of Zelda timeline sometime for comparison. In 1954 the Oxygen Destroyer completely atomized every living thing in Tokyo Bay. There was no body. There were no bones. Godzilla was just fucking gone. In all the sequels through til the end of the seventies, the Godzilla who was fighting Kong, Mothra and all the others was meant to be a different individual of Godzilla's species. 

But then, in the 90's continuity, it turns out the Oxygen Destroyer did leave a corpse, and it also mutated a type of crab in the bay and it evolved into a new super Kaiju. And then in the 2000's the original Godzilla's bones were used to make Mechagodzilla. So, the powers of the O-D are all over the place. Who knows what it does? Like MartialHorror said, it's a plot device. It's movie science. It does whatever it needs to do in any given movie.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## The Big G (Jul 6, 2022)

You gotta love how they  incorporated  the Legendary designs into the classics


----------

